# ~KINGFISH CUSTOMS~



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to the layitlow community, friends and their families...i hope everyone kept themselves safe from traveling inbetween families house...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2008, 11:57 PM~12528914
> *i just wanted to create a new topic that was created by us and not someone else.
> 
> now with that said...
> ...


merry christmas homie FORM ONE FAMILY TO ANOTHER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

good lookin mayor all best wishes to the UCE family and all loved ones this season


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

and with that said dont forget to enjoy a rold one and a cold one lots of leftovers for plunder and lots to clean so after it all we gotta stop and remember to love jesus and eachother and to teach our kids to be better that we were


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

WHATS UP FELLAS IVE NEVER REALLY DEALT WITH YOU ALL. BUT YOU ARE ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP PEOPLE. AND THATS COOL THANX!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: always good to see a KINGFISH topic :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

wuz up KINGFISH, HAPPY HOLLIDAYS,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

happy holidays on back to everyone... so anyone get some good shit or what?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I GOT A WELDER AND AN ENGINE STAND IM SET!!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I got to buy a BMH kit before the winter special was over  


and it was my sons first Christmas so that was fun watchin him open all his gifts. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

the topic should be,,,ASK KINGFISH 
whuttup homie,,i got some clean ass shoes from my bro and some warm gear,,my lil girl got me about a lifetime supply of some good ass dutch bros coffee money,,
wifey said my xmas gift will be here shortly,,i think its my zeniths,,,cant wait,,, what you get king?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

KF :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 26 2008, 02:35 PM~12531110
> *I GOT A WELDER AND AN ENGINE STAND IM SET!!!
> *



NICE!!! id like to pick me up a welder and plasma cutter for my house here.... but another day another dollar...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 26 2008, 06:09 PM~12532208
> *the topic should be,,,ASK KINGFISH
> whuttup homie,,i got some clean ass shoes from my bro and some warm gear,,my lil girl got me about a lifetime supply of some good ass dutch bros coffee money,,
> wifey said my xmas gift will be here shortly,,i think its my zeniths,,,cant wait,,, what you get king?
> *



u know i didnt ask for anything for xmas...i got $100, ceiling fan and that black and decker electric crescent wrench.. pretty fun to play with..but like i said i didnt ask for nothing becuz my dad bought me a brand new 3000 sq ft house, paid about $5000 in credit card bills and also is paying for my wedding up in carmel, ca... so im pretty good

plus i got a xmas present from the homie chris (MUFASA) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 26 2008, 05:59 PM~12532146
> *I got to buy a BMH kit before the winter special was over
> and it was my sons first Christmas so that was fun watchin him open all his gifts. :biggrin:
> *


thats always great watching ur kids or nieces, and nephews 1st xmas...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2008, 05:30 PM~12532670
> *u know i didnt ask for anything for xmas...i got $100, ceiling fan and that black and decker electric crescent wrench.. pretty fun to play with..but like i said i didnt ask for nothing becuz my dad bought me a brand new 3000 sq ft house, paid about $5000 in credit card bills and also is paying for my wedding up in carmel, ca... so im pretty good
> *


those wrenches are cool, pretty strong too. :biggrin: congrats on gettin married.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Dec 26 2008, 07:35 PM~12532718
> *those wrenches are cool, pretty strong too. :biggrin:  congrats on gettin married.
> *


thanks. oh forgot to mention my pops also hooked me up with a took box kit for when im at car shows, just need to get me one of those aluminum floor jacks


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

daym,,,you made out pretty good !!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i got a floor mat and some new work boots :angry: :uh:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 26 2008, 10:13 PM~12533812
> *i got a floor mat and some new work boots :angry:  :uh:
> *



lol well i know u definately needed the work boots. even though u may not have wanted them lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hope yall had a good christamas homies :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 27 2008, 02:49 AM~12535563
> *hope yall had a good christamas homies :cheesy:
> *


i surely did homie. how was urs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

m not tripn cause my kids got hooked up from unclebigj


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

HAY DOES YOUR POP WANT TO ADOPT ME??? LOL ONLY IF HE HAS SOME LEFT OVER FOR ME LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 27 2008, 11:55 AM~12536562
> *m not tripn cause my kids got hooked up from unclebigj
> *


that's cuz we r big kids with expensive toys lol...u know we do what we can to take care of family


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 27 2008, 03:50 PM~12537767
> *HAY DOES YOUR POP WANT TO ADOPT ME??? LOL ONLY IF HE HAS SOME LEFT OVER FOR ME LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie ur SOL lol


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey i have a question.

how high can a sixties model car get with a STOCK piston pump.

no weight.

and if the answer is under 50 then is everyone adding weight.

also same question with no frame mods. wishbone etc.

and why cant car with mods be classified radical.

-- the reason im asking is that alot of people want to hop and compete but want a separate street class with just frame reinforcement and stock engines.

and some want to use non piston pumps and their own mods to the pump only.

cobra


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive been told a impala stock suspension no modifications any ways can hit 60 wit a regular pump


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 27 2008, 01:50 PM~12537767
> *HAY DOES YOUR POP WANT TO ADOPT ME??? LOL ONLY IF HE HAS SOME LEFT OVER FOR ME LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao :biggrin: wuddup jeff what u up to?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Dec 28 2008, 12:04 PM~12543544
> *lmao :biggrin:  wuddup jeff what u up to?
> *


getting ready to go to my god daughters 1st birthday. she was born on xmas but they are doing it today on sunday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 03:13 AM~12542422
> *hey i have a question.
> 
> how high can a sixties model car get with a STOCK piston pump.
> ...


you just have to know how to set the car up...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 02:31 AM~12542464
> *Ive been told a impala stock suspension no modifications any ways can hit 60 wit a regular pump
> *


no way


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 03:31 AM~12542464
> *Ive been told a impala stock suspension no modifications any ways can hit 60 wit a regular pump
> *


wont happen cuz the panhard bar would stop travel on 12's and the bumper will probably be some where around 20 inches off the ground


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

my guess is in upper 40z probably have to run 10 batts your only gonna get like one or two good hops until the car comes apart y you no want no reinforcements? i did a 64vert on some reds 2000 w fbss on some big checks and deltas car had 8 optima yellows 4 to each gate, anyways we only did a arms and some dark blue reds coils about 5 and half turns car did about 40 in 3 or 4 cliks no mods car was built in 2000


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

oh yeah the car came apart inthe front end, frame spread and craked in multiple spots we didnt know better so we just kept welding it :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 01:32 PM~12543974
> *wont happen cuz the panhard bar would stop travel on 12's and the bumper will probably be some where around 20 inches off the ground
> *


Just what i was told i havent hopped an x frame but im fixing to find out . I have mods to the suspension though . Thanks for telling me the truth


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2008, 06:30 PM~12532670
> *u know i didnt ask for anything for xmas...i got $100, ceiling fan and that black and decker electric crescent wrench.. pretty fun to play with..but like i said i didnt ask for nothing becuz my dad bought me a brand new 3000 sq ft house, paid about $5000 in credit card bills and also is paying for my wedding up in carmel, ca... so im pretty good
> 
> plus i got a xmas present from the homie chris  (MUFASA)   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THats nice to be able to have a dad that can do that-- I was happy I was jus able to go pic my dad up fROm the nursing home and have him spend a few days with me for christmas :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

the question is to work our way to a street class and pro class.

some people dont want to hop against fake.

so step by step getting something that will be competitive.


so here is a new question.

what would your rules be in hopping to make it an even playing field.

what would yall allow and what would you want out of hopping.


this is just to get us all on the same page. cause there are hoppers that i talked to that said they dont want in until lowrider presses on the rules.

theyre letting anything go to get the crowd screaming and alot of people worked so hard to come up with mods to the HYDRAULIC system to get high.

and accumulators used to be illegal.


by the way this is just for discussion.


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

uffin: :420: :wave:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

now this is what im talkin about.

look about 3:12 and check out the (help) that under that car.

why even hide it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 08:23 PM~12546260
> *now this is what im talkin about.
> 
> look about 3:12 and check out the (hide it.
> ...




whats that homie ???? 



a box of weight !!!! ????? :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LMFAO SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT GIVE A SHIT HUH LOL!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 28 2008, 03:29 PM~12544670
> *THats nice to be able to have a dad that can do that-- I was happy I was jus able to go pic my dad up fROm the nursing home and have him spend a few days with me for christmas :biggrin:
> *



hey homie i am glad u had that opportunity still. i actually almost lost my dad. he was in a gas explosion on a job site and was giving less then 1% chance of living. he wasnt suppose to make it thru the weekend... but he did and is burned over 65% of his body...basically from the waist up... i took care of him and thru the money from a lawsuit he was able to buy these houses..

http://www.svcn.com/archives/lgwt/20050112/lgcover.shtml


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 07:23 PM~12546260
> *now this is what im talkin about.
> 
> look about 3:12 and check out the (help) that under that car.
> ...



imma have to order that DVD just to look at it... anyone know where to get a copy by chance?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 07:23 PM~12546260
> *now this is what im talkin about.
> 
> look about 3:12 and check out the (help) that under that car.
> ...



thats like runnin the 100 meter in the olympics with the steroid needle hanging out your arm.

cobra


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 28 2008, 03:19 PM~12544609
> *Just what i was told i havent hopped an x frame but im fixing to find out .  I have mods to the suspension though . Thanks for telling me the truth
> *


no problem. u change a few things such as extend the lower trailing arms about 1.5 inches and get a wishbone youll get some good suspension travel.. but also u may need to notch out the bottom of the tunnel to allow for drive shaft clearance


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 28 2008, 11:01 PM~12549296
> *thats like runnin the 100 meter in the olympics with the steroid needle hanging out your arm.
> 
> cobra
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 09:12 PM~12548427
> *imma have to order that DVD just to look at it... anyone know where to get a copy by chance?
> *


damn i have that video and never noticed that, hit up roll'n for the videos.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=28423


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Dec 29 2008, 06:41 PM~12553805
> *damn i have that video and never noticed that, hit up roll'n for the videos.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=28423
> *



i did...thanks homie...i just have to watch the footage of big perm and the dream team up in portland,OR... chippers are people too....lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here is what happens when u dont take ur ritalin


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we was outta weed nooooooooo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2008, 03:17 PM~12561693
> *we was outta weed nooooooooo
> *


lol....u got some issues dont u


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

then bring me some tissue   for my issue


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 31 2008, 10:28 AM~12568880
> *then bring me some tissue    for my issue
> *


lol cant right now..im currently in monterey


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

say hi to clint eastwood and watch out for those squirels they r rabid


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Dec 29 2008, 05:41 PM~12553805
> *damn i have that video and never noticed that, hit up roll'n for the videos.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=28423
> *


x2 never paid much attention, but the one that i got it dont show that box of weight


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 31 2008, 02:52 PM~12570804
> *say hi to clint eastwood and watch out for those squirels they r rabid
> *



speaking of which..cant wait for grand torino


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

happy new years to all the homies...new car show season, new rides to bring out.. cant wait to see what peoples bringing out this year


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

that right i have a secret tunnel . like in hogans heros , big whoop wanna fight about it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 6 2009, 12:44 PM~12621999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol fuckin jimmy...is that a real sign or what? lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thats rawdog but represent to the fullest


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 6 2009, 05:35 PM~12624661
> *thats rawdog but represent to the fullest
> *



funny as all hell though lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

ay thanks again bro for workin that deal wit us. n wenever were up there in the 209 wil hyt u guys up for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

do it do it  we were glad to meet some more cool sf locals


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 6 2009, 09:56 PM~12627447
> *ay thanks again bro for workin that deal wit us. n wenever were up there in the 209 wil hyt u guys up for sure    :biggrin:
> 
> *



no problem...cant wait to see ur car with the frame pinstriped out....


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 6 2009, 09:03 PM~12627538
> *do it do it   we were glad to meet some more cool sf locals
> *


hel yea bro u know it


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 10:25 PM~12628737
> *no problem...cant wait to see ur car with the frame pinstriped out....
> *


hahahaha man i dont even know what to do i got so many ideas i dont know which one to go wit  :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :banghead: hopefully i thynk of sometin quic :biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

ok i got a 93 caddy i tryin to run three pumps four dumps 8 batteries with 14" cylinders all im really tryin to do is three wheel and once in a blue moon hop tryin to get maybe 15 inches max i already know about the reinforcemets thats needed but how many volts would i have to run to the nose? also what are useful tips to keep my driveshaft from binding? and i want a lockup between 15 to 22 inches so what will be needed?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HEY KING?
DO THEY MAKE 3/4 INCH PORT IN AN 8 INCH CYLINDER,,FOR HOPPING?
IF SO,,CAN I JUST RUN 3/4 FROM MY PISTON TO THE NOSE?
THANKS


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

KING!!! I AM NEW HERE AND I HAD A QUESTION.. I HAVE AN 81 REGAL 4 PUMP SET UP AND I HAD 8S IN THE BACK JUST PUT 12S AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE IT HAS EIGHTS..WHY... OH BY THE WAY I DO NOT HAVE A COIL OVER SET UP.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 7 2009, 06:56 PM~12635921
> *KING!!! I AM NEW HERE AND I HAD A QUESTION.. I HAVE AN 81 REGAL 4 PUMP SET UP AND I HAD 8S IN THE BACK JUST PUT 12S AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE IT HAS EIGHTS..WHY... OH BY THE WAY I DO NOT HAVE A COIL OVER SET UP.
> *


second day on Layitlow, and he already knows who to ask :uh:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

YES SIR JUST TRYING TO GET MY RIDE TOGETHER


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Dec 28 2008, 01:15 PM~12543893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not ,with a 1'' extended upper, they did 68-72 at the super show..HAHAHAHA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 6 2009, 12:44 PM~12621999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the dude in the picture :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 10:45 PM~12638895
> *Why not ,with a 1'' extended upper, they did 68-72 at the super show..HAHAHAHA
> *



hey it was extended and not stock lol....the question was for stock suspension lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 7 2009, 12:42 AM~12629690
> *ok i got a 93 caddy i tryin to run three pumps four dumps 8 batteries with 14" cylinders all im really tryin to do is three wheel and once in a blue moon hop tryin to get maybe 15 inches max i already know about the reinforcemets thats needed but how many volts would i have to run to the nose? also what are useful tips to keep my driveshaft from binding? and i want a lockup between 15 to 22 inches so what will be needed?
> *


well u got plenty of battery power... u can run all 8 in series or u can run a few in parallel to where ur front pumps voltage is 72v... just know the higher the voltage to more motors youll more than likely will be buying lol.. as far as drive shaft concerns go u can either shorten ur factory drive shaft 2 inches, or extend ur lower trailing arms 2 inches, or combonations of taking an inch off the drive shaft and extendin lowers an inch...or if ur just not too sure about where youre gonna go with the car you can get a slip N stub from black magic...goes onto ur driveshaft and is on a spring..so when u lock up the slip collapse and u dont shove ur driveshaft into the tail shaft of ur tranny...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 7 2009, 05:56 PM~12635921
> *KING!!! I AM NEW HERE AND I HAD A QUESTION.. I HAVE AN 81 REGAL 4 PUMP SET UP AND I HAD 8S IN THE BACK JUST PUT 12S AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE IT HAS EIGHTS..WHY... OH BY THE WAY I DO NOT HAVE A COIL OVER SET UP.
> *



get coil over and the car will get higher..with the coil under ur cylinder is extending but its just collapsing the spring until the spring cant collapse no further plus with the weight of the rear its helping collpase it as well then the car gets lifted once the spring has no more room to give... u need to get some powerballs and change that over. and some reverse deepcups for the spring...


how much spring r u running... and the rear suspension might be locking out before the cylinder gets more extension..such as ur upper trailing arm are fully extended...ur driveshaft cant go no further and probably ripped out ur tranny mount from overlocking


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 7 2009, 05:15 PM~12635493
> *HEY KING?
> DO THEY MAKE 3/4 INCH PORT IN AN 8 INCH CYLINDER,,FOR HOPPING?
> IF SO,,CAN I JUST RUN 3/4 FROM MY PISTON TO THE NOSE?
> ...



ive only ordered them in 3/8 and 1/2...if u go too big of a port you need more volume of fluid to fill it up...so more than likey you may hurt urself...when i get new cylinders im gona go from the 1/2 i have now and put in 3/8 port..less volume of fluid needed to push them out...cuz theres plenty of pressure


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 11:04 PM~12639086
> *hey it was extended and not stock lol....the question was for stock suspension lol
> *


Thats a joke too...They should be above 55 .....But a cutlass with stock suspension should do 80'' either :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 10:47 PM~12638909
> *Who's the dude in the picture :0
> *



i dont even think i want to know lol...hate to meet that in a dark alley lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 11:16 PM~12639212
> *ive only ordered them in 3/8 and 1/2...if u go too big of a port you need more volume of fluid to fill it up...so more than likey you may hurt urself...when i get new cylinders im gona go from the 1/2 i have now and put in 3/8 port..less volume of fluid needed to push them out...cuz theres plenty of pressure
> *


We do make 3/4 but only in our super fat.... got them in the radicals


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12639347
> *Thats a joke too...They should be above 55 .....But a cutlass with stock suspension should do 80'' either :biggrin:
> *



hey the impala just might if u hack about half the trunk off lol ya i dont see a cutlass with stock suspension do 80's without some weight or some kind of help lol...i know my stock suspenion went from about 25 inch lock up to about 35

oh by the way im buyin the rolln dvd volume 11 just so i can see u guys up in portland and big perm with u guys in the parking lot lol....


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

get coil over and the car will get higher..with the coil under ur cylinder is extending but its just collapsing the spring until the spring cant collapse no further plus with the weight of the rear its helping collpase it as well then the car gets lifted once the spring has no more room to give... u need to get some powerballs and change that over. and some reverse deepcups for the spring...


how much spring r u running... and the rear suspension might be locking out before the cylinder gets more extension..such as ur upper trailing arm are fully extended...ur driveshaft cant go no further and probably ripped out ur tranny mount from overlocking 


I RUNNING 5 TURN 2.5 COILS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 7 2009, 11:43 PM~12639553
> *get coil over and the car will get higher..with the coil under ur cylinder is extending but its just collapsing the spring until the spring cant collapse no further plus with the weight of the rear its helping collpase it as well then the car gets lifted once the spring has no more room to give... u need to get some powerballs and change that over. and some reverse deepcups for the spring...
> how much spring r u running... and the rear suspension might be locking out before the cylinder gets more extension..such as ur upper trailing arm are fully extended...ur driveshaft cant go no further and probably ripped out ur tranny mount from overlocking
> I RUNNING 5 TURN 2.5 COILS
> *



plenty of coil...but the way its set up right now..when u extend the cylinder its pushing downwards on the coil...when u swap to coil over the cylinder pushes upwards on the coil so that the body of the car is ontop of the coil instead of sitting ontop of the cylinder which is then ontop of a coil


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I bought a used pump by pro hopper and it has a FENNER STONE pumphead and I want to know what size it is now by reading this topic I think its a #9 but correct me if I'm wrong ....here's what it says on the pumphead J96s and on the other side it says PN108 .....:dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 7 2009, 12:38 AM~12629637
> *hahahaha  man i dont even know what to do i got so many ideas i dont know which one to go wit    :dunno:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :banghead: hopefully i thynk of sometin quic  :biggrin:
> *



well if u cant hit my homie up here and when he gets that lil wacky tabacky in him he starts pulling off some sweet work lol

paint was done by the homie as well as the hydraulics and hard line work..the air brush work was done by our airbrush artist as well as a guy out in salinas i just dont recall his name...although everyone uses this guy....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 8 2009, 02:17 AM~12640763
> *I bought a used pump by pro hopper and it has a FENNER STONE pumphead  and I want to know what size it is now by reading this topic I think its a #9 but correct me if I'm wrong ....here's what it says on the pumphead J96s and on the other side it says PN108  .....:dunno:
> *



i myself am not familiar with the # on fenner pumpheads... u can either ask blackmagichydraulics or 1usamotorsports.com or make a topic about it....


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> i myself am not familiar with the # on fenner pumpheads... u can either ask blackmagichydraulics or 1usamotorsports.com or make a topic about it....
> [/quote
> 
> Oh okay thanks I judt thought id give u the first shot since u knoe a lot about hydros :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > i myself am not familiar with the # on fenner pumpheads... u can either ask blackmagichydraulics or 1usamotorsports.com or make a topic about it....
> > [/quote
> >
> > Oh okay thanks I judt thought id give u the first shot since u knoe a lot about hydros :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 03:29 AM~12640795
> *ya sorry homie.. fenner pumpheads were a lil before me lol
> *


Any idea how much theyre worth ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2008, 09:30 PM~12532670
> *u know i didnt ask for anything for xmas...i got $100, ceiling fan and that black and decker electric crescent wrench.. pretty fun to play with..but like i said i didnt ask for nothing becuz my dad bought me a brand new 3000 sq ft house, paid about $5000 in credit card bills and also is paying for my wedding up in carmel, ca... so im pretty good
> 
> plus i got a xmas present from the homie chris  (MUFASA)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn ....... does he need any more sons?? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:45 PM~12638895
> *Why not ,with a 1'' extended upper, they did 68-72 at the super show..HAHAHAHA
> *


how come your blue tre only did 65-70 then :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 8 2009, 02:33 AM~12640815
> *Any idea how much theyre worth ?
> *


to most pretty much nothing..so someone specifially looking for that pumphead about 40 bucks..depending on how bad he really wants it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2009, 10:52 AM~12642237
> *Damn ....... does he need any more sons?? :biggrin:
> *


nope sorry....only has room for 1 lol


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 01:09 AM~12639139
> *well u got plenty of battery power... u can run all 8 in series or u can run a few in parallel to where ur front pumps voltage is 72v... just know the higher the voltage to more motors youll more than likely will be buying lol.. as far as drive shaft concerns go u can either shorten ur factory drive shaft 2 inches, or extend ur lower trailing arms 2 inches, or combonations of taking an inch off the drive shaft and extendin lowers an inch...or if ur just not too sure about where youre gonna go with the car you can get a slip N stub from black magic...goes onto ur driveshaft and is on a spring..so when u lock up the slip collapse and u dont shove ur driveshaft into the tail shaft of ur tranny...
> *


well i will have adjustable upper and lower trailing arms on my car but i would like to drive with the ass up would i need a slip yoke


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

KING? IF I GO WITH COIL OVER DO I HAVE TO EXTEND THE TRAILING ARMS :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 8 2009, 05:26 PM~12645197
> *well i will have adjustable upper and lower trailing arms on my car but i would like to drive with the ass up would i need a slip yoke
> *



slips are very helpful in keeping the driveline gettin shoved up into the tranny.. u can get a slip or u can cut off 2 inches of the driveline...my personal preferance is the slip cuz it still allows u to do different adjustments with the uppers and lowers to fine tune the car


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watcha lookin to do with your ride regal? i would at the very least reinforce those uppers as well as the lowers usually the uppers rip out at the axle or rip the ear off. just wondering but how long r ur cylinders?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 8 2009, 07:10 PM~12646172
> *KING? IF I GO WITH COIL OVER DO I HAVE TO EXTEND THE TRAILING ARMS :dunno:
> *



what my homie said....but usually people will extend their uppers about 1.5 inches and notch the frame where the uppers hit


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

JUST A LIL OLAYING AROUND AND MAYBE HOPPING


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

(PLAYING) MY FAULT AND I HAVE 12s. THE ONLY THING I RIENFORCED WAS THE REAR ARCHES ALONG SIDE THE FRAME (BOTTOM OF DOOR)
EXTEND THE A ARMS 1 INCH AND PUT A PLATE IN BETWEEN THE CROSS MEMBER. I USED 1/4 INCH


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 9 2009, 07:40 PM~12656524
> *(PLAYING) MY FAULT AND I HAVE 12s. THE ONLY THING I RIENFORCED WAS THE REAR ARCHES ALONG SIDE THE FRAME (BOTTOM OF DOOR)
> EXTEND THE A ARMS 1 INCH AND PUT A PLATE IN BETWEEN THE CROSS MEMBER. I USED 1/4 INCH
> *



well u have a good start.. you need to have the rear suspension working with the hydraulics before u start to modify things..that way you get an idea of what exactly needs to be done instead of guessing ahead of time


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ONE MORE QUESTION KING... CAN I THREE WHEEL WITHOUT HAVEING A COIL OVER SET UP..


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 9 2009, 11:09 PM~12658041
> *ONE MORE QUESTION KING... CAN I THREE WHEEL WITHOUT HAVEING A COIL OVER SET UP..
> *





hno: watch your spring don't pop out


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

SO I CAN DO A THREE WHEEL WITH COIL UNDER SET UP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up homie, It's about time you started your own topic. now we can go straight to the topic for advice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 9 2009, 11:06 PM~12658747
> *Wat up homie,  It's about time you started your own topic. now we can go straight to the topic for advice. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



haha well there was another topic about us but wasnt made by us... and as much as i dont mind giving my opinions and helping others with problems i always tell people they are better off starting a topic of their question...that way you get a lot of people giving their ideas or input on what could be a problem...some are gonna be better than mine as i dont think of everything....but youre always more than welcome to ask here if u wish


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12658367
> *SO I CAN DO A THREE WHEEL WITH COIL UNDER SET UP
> *



yes u can 3 wheel on coil under...but if ur coil under isnt dont correctly your spring can pop off the axle becuz of how the car leans it puts the coil in a bend and it will kick out if it has the chance too.... it happend to me before on a couple of occasions so i stopped doing it until i got the coil over setup installed....cuz the last thing you want to do is 3 wheel the car and the spring pop out, then u got the cylinder hangin up sideways in the hole if ur lucky and the car comes back down on it and either bends ur cylinder, rips a hole in ur trunks sheetmetal cuz of the weight of the car, causing u to wreck..or everything i just listed....


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I BELIEVE THAT THE REAR COILOVER WAS THE BEST IDEA EVER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 10 2009, 01:20 AM~12660063
> *I BELIEVE THAT THE REAR COILOVER WAS THE BEST IDEA EVER
> *



lol ya and sad thing is to think about it...it didnt take much thought lol...makes u scratch ur head and go Y DIDNT I THINK OF THAT 1ST lol


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2009, 03:26 AM~12660089
> *lol ya and sad thing is to think about it...it didnt take much thought lol...makes u scratch ur head and go Y DIDNT I THINK OF THAT 1ST lol
> *


lol ya but everything is like that. just look around your daily life you will say that atleast once a day


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jan 10 2009, 07:41 AM~12660980
> *lol ya but everything is like that. just look around your daily life you will say that atleast once a day
> *



lol more like 5 times a day


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 01:17 AM~12640766
> *well if u cant hit my homie up here and when he gets that lil wacky tabacky in him he starts pulling off some sweet work lol
> 
> paint was done by the homie as well as the hydraulics and hard line work..the air brush work was done by our airbrush artist as well as a guy out in salinas i just dont recall his name...although everyone uses this guy....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 daaamm dats nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 10 2009, 02:51 PM~12663134
> *:0  :0  :0  daaamm dats nice
> *



ya ands now its been sitting for about 2 years in a garage lol...the guy who owns that also owns a 65 impala and the 64 impala wagon we got at the shop..its the homies cousin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ey king what brand check do you recommend for a bmh 3/4 port piston? i have a check all brand,,are they any good will it hold up or blow up?


b.t.w. TTT


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to make this do a standing three. Going to have 3 pumps 8 batteries as soon as i get to tearing it apart. going to use a bridge and have 12's in the back. the frame is a c shape now. would adding a piece of 3/16 plate to box the frame without fully wrapping it be sufficient to keep it from bending. along with the rear arches boxed in. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Jan 13 2009, 10:22 PM~12697140
> *
> I would like to make this do a standing three. Going to have 3 pumps 8 batteries as soon as i get to tearing it apart. going to use a bridge and have 12's in the back.  the frame is a c shape now. would adding a piece of 3/16 plate to box the frame without fully wrapping it be sufficient to keep it from bending. along with the rear arches boxed in. any advice would be appreciated.
> *


personally id run 14's in the rear for a good standing 3 wheel.... as far as boxing the frame rail in i would do 1/4...the 1/4 isnt much more than the lenght of 3/16 is..but if all ur doing is boxing in the rail youd rather have the 1/4 than the 3/16..less likely to flex...same with the arches 1/4 but get go as far down as u can on the arches...


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks for the advice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Jan 13 2009, 11:57 PM~12698572
> *:thumbsup:  thanks for the advice
> *


not a problem


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 26 2008, 10:25 AM~12530303
> *and with that said dont forget to enjoy a rold one and a cold one lots of leftovers for plunder and lots to clean so after it all we gotta stop and remember to love jesus and eachother and to teach our kids to be better that we were
> *


 Very real and for sure the "right thing to do." You know that book, "Everything Worth Knowing, I Learned In Kindergarten." You know, look after each other, stick together, respect each other, get a good night's sleep, etc.. All the right stuff.


----------



## Daddilac (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey king .....Ive got a 96 lac big body running thre pumps 8 batts running 14 in the rear and want 2 hit a high 3 wheel no hopping...what do i have to do as far as pinion angle??????????Drop brackets lower uppers, driveline and what coils and how many turns........thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

stretch those uppers1nhalf and rienforce need to drop upper mounts a couple inches and lower mounts a few to also stretch that lower a inchn ahalf and reinforce should have all the three you need


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 14 2009, 10:41 AM~12702173
> *stretch those uppers1nhalf and rienforce need to drop upper mounts a couple inches and lower mounts a few to also stretch that lower a inchn ahalf and reinforce should have all the three you need
> *


ok got all that thanks.no problem will work on it 2nite...what about coils in the rear..I want 2 be able to lay low and hit that mean 3 wheel ???how many ton and how many turns??????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO DoG @ heart_@Jan 14 2009, 07:06 PM~12705519
> *ok got all that thanks.no problem will work on it 2nite...what about coils in the rear..I want 2 be able to lay low and hit that mean 3 wheel ???how many ton and how many turns??????????????
> *



i have 2 tons in the back with about 2 turns cut off..my car sits stock height when fully dumped...so if u want to go lower than that u need to cut a 1/4 turn off at a time once ur coils break in...so when u get a fresh set cut about 2 turns off and let them sit in the car for about a month..coils should break in by then...if ur still too high..cut a 1/4 turn off at a time....also the more coil u cut off the lower the car sits, which means the more cylinder has the extend before the car stands 3.....


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2009, 06:08 PM~12706223
> *i have 2 tons in the back with about 2 turns cut off..my car sits stock height when fully dumped...so if u want to go lower than that u need to cut a 1/4 turn off at a time once ur coils break in...so when u get a fresh set cut about 2 turns off and let them sit in the car for about a month..coils should break in by then...if ur still too high..cut a 1/4 turn off at a time....also the more coil u cut off the lower the car sits, which means the more cylinder has the extend before the car stands 3.....
> *


Thanks bro I app. the help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 PM~12659987
> *haha well there was another topic about us but wasnt made by us... and as much as i dont mind giving my opinions and helping others with problems i always tell people they are better off starting a topic of their question...that way you get a lot of people giving their ideas or input on what could be a problem...some are gonna be better than mine as i dont think of everything....but youre always more than welcome to ask here if u wish
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Wussup bro....hows everything?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Wussup bro....hows everything?
> [/b]



just chillin out here.... whats goin down in south san fran


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

whats up guys ?


I just bought 5 pieces of 2x2x1/4 angle.....10ft lengths 












20 bucks :0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2009, 10:48 AM~12740215
> *just chillin out here.... whats goin down in south san fran
> *


Right now a hole lot of nothing on my part! Im super sick....I`m just tucked away in bed watchin tv sleepin and goin on the computer every so often. :uh: Oh well! I cant wait to get better so I can start enjoying this weather! 
The guys on the other hand are going to Angel Island to visit "STRANGER" Not sure if you`ve heard of him and whats goin on....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Right now a hole lot of nothing on my part! Im super sick....I`m just tucked away in bed watchin tv sleepin and goin on the computer every so often. :uh: Oh well! I cant wait to get better so I can start enjoying this weather!
> The guys on the other hand are going to Angel Island to visit "STRANGER" Not sure if you`ve heard of him and whats goin on....
> [/b]



nope i surely havent heard of that person...how the hell u manage to get sick...


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

HEY KINGFISH. HERES SOME GBODY LOWER I GOT FOR SALE FOR ANY OF YOUR LOYAL READERS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453551


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

wattup NY thats a screamin deal on that angle you buy it new or used


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2009, 05:32 PM~12742689
> *nope i surely havent heard of that person...how the hell u manage to get sick...
> *


My ladies kids as well as mine....They all have colds! :angry: They got me sick! I feel like putting ex-lax in their pudding! (just kidding)

Well as far as stranger....check it out bro! Let me know what you think!   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416682


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> My ladies kids as well as mine....They all have colds! :angry: They got me sick! I feel like putting ex-lax in their pudding! (just kidding)
> 
> Well as far as stranger....check it out bro! Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...



i actually do remember that posting.... we were gonna offer to help but u guys had gotten it all covered to what we can do lol...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2009, 10:16 PM~12745682
> *i actually do remember that posting.... we were gonna offer to help but u guys had gotten it all covered to what we can do lol...
> *


To be quite honest with you.....we still need help! We missin some hydraulic componants! So help is never denied!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yea bro...wats still needed for the hydros is the following.....
whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back, if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car!!

if you guys can help in anyway possible that would be highly appreciated...we are allmost there so think it over & talk it over with your crew & let us know....thanks!!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 18 2009, 10:00 PM~12743457
> *wattup NY thats a screamin deal on that angle you buy it new or used
> *



I bought it off a guy on craigslist......it was all left over from somthing he was building 3 yrs ago..


so its new :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> To be quite honest with you.....we still need help! We missin some hydraulic componants! So help is never denied!
> [/b]



what components are you guys missing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jan 19 2009, 06:26 AM~12747143
> *I bought it off a guy on craigslist......it was all left over from somthing he was building 3 yrs ago..
> so its new :cheesy:
> *



oh yes craigslist..gotta love it....its not just for gettin them underaged prostitutes lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 19 2009, 01:08 AM~12746103
> *yea bro...wats still needed for the hydros is the following.....
> whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back,  if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car!!
> 
> ...



i know my homie has got fittings for days...but not up to show quality fittings...just stuff from older pumps....let me hit up 2 other homies and see if he has any spare items he dont mind getting rid of


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 19 2009, 01:08 AM~12746103
> *yea bro...wats still needed for the hydros is the following.....
> whats needed is front and back cylinders & the fittings for the hoses, power balls,deep reverse cups that go with the power balls, 2 sets of shallow cups, hoses for the front and the back, 2 motors and 2 side to side kits one for the front and one for the back,  if possible cylinoids this is all thats needed for strangers car!!
> 
> ...



im gonna go by one of my homies house on friday and he said we can go thru his crates of parts...he lives like 3 miles from me..so i should have some shit for u guys come saturday... 

what about springs?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

who?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 19 2009, 04:09 PM~12750576
> *who?
> *


rat trap


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2009, 03:01 PM~12750522
> *im gonna go by one of my homies house on friday and he said we can go thru his crates of parts...he lives like 3 miles from me..so i should have some shit for u guys come saturday...
> 
> what about springs?
> *


we only have the front springs not the rear ones, but ey bro right on if you need an address to send it to let me know


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12753255
> *we only have the front springs not the rear ones, but ey bro right on if you need an address to send it to let me know
> *



ill probably just deliver it to you guys since that would cost less than sending it...and iknow for sure youd get it....or you guys can come pick it up...whichever...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

bring it back up


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Lets take this to the top for KINGFISH


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_TTMFT!_


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _TTMFT!_
> [/b]



you keeping ur bladder warm...lol....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 06:09 PM~12764738
> *you keeping ur bladder warm...lol....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny you say that....I just finished wiping it down and covering it up again! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Funny you say that....I just finished wiping it down and covering it up again! :biggrin:
> [/b]



haha....ur gonna polish it raw


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

A QUESTION FOR THE KING?
HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF MY DRIVELINE TO INSTALL MY SLIPYOKE,,,ITS THE ONE FROM B.M.H,
IM RUNNING 14'S WITH MAYBE 4-5 TURNS OF COIL AND DOING MY DROP MOUNTS ? 
THANKS !!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 22 2009, 02:55 AM~12779917
> *A QUESTION FOR THE KING?
> HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF MY DRIVELINE TO INSTALL MY SLIPYOKE,,,ITS THE ONE FROM B.M.H,
> IM RUNNING 14'S WITH MAYBE 4-5 TURNS OF COIL AND DOING MY DROP MOUNTS ?
> ...



however long the whole slip n stub is from bmh ( cuz i foget the length) is what comes off the driveline..... so if the slip n stub is 12 inches in total length, then the drive line needs to have 12 inches cut off....basically ur taking off exactly what ur putting on...if u didnt extend ur lowers or not planning to, id take 1.5 inches more off


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


> *KINGFISH_CUSTOMS Posted Today, 11:56 AM
> QUOTE(pinche chico @ Jan 22 2009, 02:55 AM)
> A QUESTION FOR THE KING?
> HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH DO I NEED TO TAKE OFF MY DRIVELINE TO INSTALL MY SLIPYOKE,,,ITS THE ONE FROM B.M.H,
> ...


 GOTDAMN KINGFISH U A SMART MOFO!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2009, 11:56 AM~12782188
> *however long the whole slip n stub is from bmh ( cuz i foget the length) is what comes off the driveline..... so if the slip n stub is 12 inches in total length, then the drive line needs to have 12 inches cut off....basically ur taking off exactly what ur putting on...if u didnt extend ur lowers or not planning to, id take 1.5 inches more off
> *


YEAH IM DOING MY LOWERS,,THANKS BRO !!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 22 2009, 01:11 PM~12782305
> *:biggrin:
> GOTDAMN KINGFISH U A SMART MOFO!!!!
> *


ya well i just learn just as the rest of you guys do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

now selling wishbones for the impala...$275.00 plus shipping....contains all the parts you will need to install it and is adjustable so that you may play around with the length to correct pinion angles...PM me if youd like to order one.....will come in raw form unless otherwise negotiated

materials used is 1.0 ID, 1.5 OD .250 wall seamless tubing, 3/4 rod ends w/ engery suspension bushing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

will also be doing upper and lower trailing arms...


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

:wave: wassup king fish


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 26 2009, 12:39 AM~12815201
> *:wave: wassup king fish
> *



whats up alex...u making any progress yet? lol


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2009, 04:52 AM~12816015
> *whats up alex...u making any progress yet?  lol
> *


gptta ? fish is it best to run a reverse deep cup and a deep cup on the front end?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 26 2009, 07:03 AM~12816314
> *gptta ? fish is it best to run a reverse deep cup and a deep cup on the front end?
> *



depends on the car..if its strut front end you could do it...but if its not, then either a deepcup or a regular cup will work


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

dont you need to allow more drive shaft if your going to extend your lowers?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2009, 04:40 PM~12819268
> *depends on the car..if its strut front end you could do it...but if its not, then either a deepcup or a regular cup will work
> *


it is a 93 fleetwood


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 26 2009, 05:11 PM~12820434
> *it is a 93 fleetwood
> *



no..it should be from bottom to top coil, then deepcup, then cylinder and over the top of that a doughnut


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 26 2009, 04:28 PM~12820081
> *dont you need to allow more drive shaft if your going to extend your lowers?
> *



u should know the answer


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2009, 07:50 PM~12820818
> *no..it should be from bottom to top coil, then deepcup, then cylinder and over the top of that a doughnut
> *


gotta pic?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 26 2009, 06:56 PM~12820857
> *gotta pic?
> *


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so run coil over in the rear and in the front have the coil sit on the lower a-arm then the reverse deep cup, cylinder and dounut. correct?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 27 2009, 06:34 AM~12826828
> *ok so run coil over in the rear and in the front have the coil sit on the lower a-arm then the reverse deep cup, cylinder and dounut. correct?
> *



yes u r correct


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2009, 01:52 AM~12816015
> *whats up alex...u making any progress yet?  lol
> *


not much bro. just anxious to get out there wit dat frame. im tryin to paint it myself but i have no spot to do it at. so im waitin for dat and afta it goin to some dude to do the swap for me  

how you guys doin?? is business good??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12829929
> *not much bro. just anxious to get out there wit dat frame. im tryin to paint it myself but i have no spot to do it at. so im waitin for dat and afta it goin to some dude to do the swap for me
> 
> how you guys doin?? is  business good??
> *



ya we have another car at the shop....it will be out soon...however what u tryin to do homie...u know we can do it here...we can also perform the swap if u needed...


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

KING I GOT A QUESTION ..I HEARD THAT YOU HAVE TO BLEED A ADEX,IS THAT TRUE AND IF SO HOW?? THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 27 2009, 04:13 PM~12831304
> *KING I GOT A QUESTION ..I HEARD THAT YOU HAVE TO BLEED A ADEX,IS THAT TRUE AND IF SO HOW?? THANKS
> *



not that u bleed the adex...i have heard u have to bleed the return lines....its what i heard and i was told u do this by having someone hold the dump open on the switch and hit the pump to cycle fluid thru the line to bleed it...( its easy if u have a switch in the car and a hop switch to do it...that way u can do it by urself lol...)

now thats what i have heard...i havent seen any kind of proof to it doing something...ive never done it myself...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Sup Kingfish whats crackin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 01:45 AM~12834224
> *Sup Kingfish whats crackin
> *



not much....how is it in ur neck of the woods...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

same o getting the hopper ready for this year


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:02 AM~12834475
> *same o getting the hopper ready for this year
> *



nice...hey by chance do u guys have any accurate or accumax solenoids in stock?....i hear they are hard to come by right now


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll get you some how many you want??????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:10 AM~12834502
> *I'll get you some how many you want??????
> *



cant afford em yet...just lookin for a connection so when i do need i know where to go....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

yea I got it on lock when you coming through to the shop we can bbq it one of these days n LB


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:14 AM~12834514
> *yea I got it on lock when you coming through to the shop we can bbq it one of these days n LB
> *



sweet..cuz money is tight over here...so tight i could sit on a quarter and squeeze a bugger out of george washingtons nose lol....

shit when u guys doing a BBQ out there...we may just take a road trip in my kia...lol...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

you mean shit so tight you throw sparks when you open up your up your wallet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:21 AM~12834532
> *you mean shit  so tight you throw sparks when you open up your up your wallet
> *



hell ya and ignites the lint in there lol


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:10 AM~12834019
> *not that u bleed the adex...i have heard u have to bleed the return lines....its what i heard and i was told u do this by having someone hold the dump open on the switch and hit the pump to cycle fluid thru the line to bleed it...( its easy if u have a switch in the car and a hop switch to do it...that way u can do it by urself lol...)
> 
> now thats what i have heard...i havent seen any kind of proof to it doing something...ive never done it myself...
> *


THANKS MAN I'M JUST TRYING TO GET MY CAR TO WORKAND SOME GUY TOLD ME TO BLEED MY DUMP..GUESS NOT..THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 28 2009, 05:30 PM~12840054
> *THANKS MAN I'M JUST TRYING TO GET MY CAR TO WORKAND SOME GUY TOLD ME TO BLEED MY DUMP..GUESS NOT..THANKS
> *



ya..ive never bled the dump before...i was told how to bleed the return line from koolaid...but i havent done that before either..maybe it helps...maybe it dont..i dunno...what kind of problem are u having?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

goin back TTMFT


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

how many feet of battery cable will i need for a cadillac fleetwood 3 pumps eight batteries and two quick disconnects b1 inside the car the other in the trunk?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 29 2009, 05:18 PM~12851561
> *how many feet of battery cable will i need for a cadillac fleetwood 3 pumps eight batteries and two quick disconnects b1 inside the car the other in the trunk?
> *



roughly i use about 4 to 6 inches of cable for each battery link..then u got ur ground plus connections from battery to noids to the pump...if u want to get a cable up to the front of the car you need atleast 1 thats the length to get u there..then u need about another 8 feet for teh trunk..give or take...better to buy more than needed than not to have enough..also if u conenct the ground up in the front...make sure u drill a hole in the flloor pan and bolt the end of the ground to the frame rails using either the tranny crossmember bolt or weld a stud to the frame and bolt it there...do not bolt it to the seats mounts on the floor board


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jan 30 2009, 07:30 PM~12861848
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 04:32 PM~12840083
> *ya..ive never bled the dump before...i was told how to bleed the return line from koolaid...but i havent done that before either..maybe it helps...maybe it dont..i dunno...what kind of problem are u having?
> *


IM JUST TRYING TO GET MORE INCHES WITHOUT GOING TO A PISTON..I HAVE A CUTTY WITH A V6 SINGLE WITH A NUMBER 11 HALF INCH FITTINGS MACH 3 COILS..I HAVE TEN BATT BUT ONLY RUN SEVEN DUE TO BURNING MOTORS.IS THERE ANYTHING YOU WOULD RECOMMEND???THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 2 2009, 05:39 PM~12884837
> *IM JUST TRYING TO GET MORE INCHES WITHOUT GOING TO A PISTON..I HAVE A CUTTY WITH A V6 SINGLE WITH A NUMBER 11 HALF INCH FITTINGS MACH 3 COILS..I HAVE TEN BATT BUT ONLY RUN SEVEN DUE TO BURNING MOTORS.IS THERE ANYTHING YOU WOULD RECOMMEND???THANKS
> *



what kind of motor do u have on the pump? how many inches are u doing now? theres things u can do to the motor to help prolong its life as well....


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 05:55 PM~12907676
> *what kind of motor do u have on the pump?  how many inches are u doing now? theres things u can do to the motor to help prolong its life as well....
> *


saco comp ..it does mid 30s


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 4 2009, 07:01 PM~12907728
> *saco comp ..it does mid 30s
> *


good motor and good inches...does the car hit bumper or do u have some room left ?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 AM~12834475
> *same o getting the hopper ready for this year
> *


 I've been working over by your place in banos this past week .I may stop by and say whats up one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 2 2009, 04:39 PM~12884837
> *IM JUST TRYING TO GET MORE INCHES WITHOUT GOING TO A PISTON..I HAVE A CUTTY WITH A V6 SINGLE WITH A NUMBER 11 HALF INCH FITTINGS MACH 3 COILS..I HAVE TEN BATT BUT ONLY RUN SEVEN DUE TO BURNING MOTORS.IS THERE ANYTHING YOU WOULD RECOMMEND???THANKS
> *


you would be able to run more voltage if you have your solenoids in 2 banks of 3 each, thats what i do and i run 8 batts to the nose without a problem.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> [/b]


any decision on where ur gonna move to?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 11:44 AM~12926603
> *any decision on where ur gonna move to?
> *


Not yet bro...I`m waitin on a couple applications to go through to see wussup! I found a cheap spot in Oakland one in San Leandro Two in Hayward & only one in my city! Where ever I decide I gotta do it by the end of this month if not I`m in trouble! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Not yet bro...I`m waitin on a couple applications to go through to see wussup! I found a cheap spot in Oakland one in San Leandro Two in Hayward & only one in my city! Where ever I decide I gotta do it by the end of this month if not I`m in trouble!  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]



thats crazy....i know banks are bitches for loaning right now..and they just passed up to a 15,000.00 tax credit for all home buyers.....they got a single story down my street right now for $319,000.00 brand new with landscaped back yard and fully furnished...

and they have a 2 story for 329,000.00 thats 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths plus a 950 sq foot bonus room above the garage with balcony...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2009, 02:10 AM~12932512
> *thats crazy....i know banks are bitches for loaning right now..and they just passed up to a 15,000.00 tax credit for all home buyers.....they got a single story down my street right now for $319,000.00 brand new with landscaped back yard and fully furnished...
> 
> and they have a 2 story for 329,000.00 thats 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths plus a 950 sq foot bonus room above the garage with balcony...
> *




Yeah . I heard you have to pay that shit back though :dunno:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^Damn must be nice.

I think in Ohio there is a $4500 tax credit, and you have to pay it back $500 a yr, for 15 yrs. If you bought a house last year.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2009, 03:10 AM~12932512
> *thats crazy....i know banks are bitches for loaning right now..and they just passed up to a 15,000.00 tax credit for all home buyers.....they got a single story down my street right now for $319,000.00 brand new with landscaped back yard and fully furnished...
> 
> and they have a 2 story for 329,000.00 thats 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths plus a 950 sq foot bonus room above the garage with balcony...
> *


WTF....king, you tossin' $300k home prices like they're nothing. I cringe at that shit. I knew it was expensive to live on the West but DAAAMMMNNN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 7 2009, 11:29 AM~12934168
> *WTF....king, you tossin' $300k home prices like they're nothing. I cringe at that shit. I knew it was expensive to live on the West but DAAAMMMNNN
> *



ya but the house normally would be sitting more along the lines of $475,000.00..theres 2 other homes that arent modeled that are less money..but these 2 are ready to be moved into


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 11:10 PM~12932512
> *thats crazy....i know banks are bitches for loaning right now..and they just passed up to a 15,000.00 tax credit for all home buyers.....they got a single story down my street right now for $319,000.00 brand new with landscaped back yard and fully furnished...
> 
> and they have a 2 story for 329,000.00 thats 4 bedrooms 2.5 baths plus a 950 sq foot bonus room above the garage with balcony...
> *


Damn thats nuts....Out here the houses are starting at about $600,000 for a two bedroom! :uh:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 5 2009, 09:27 AM~12913682
> *you would be able to run more voltage if you have your solenoids in 2 banks of 3 each, thats what i do and i run 8 batts to the nose without a problem.
> *


I DO HAVE TWO BANKS OF THREE, BUT I GOT SOME MOTORS THAT JUST FELL APART WITH A COUPLE OF LICKS SO I DROPPED BACK TO RUNNING SIX


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12909355
> *good motor and good inches...does the car hit bumper or do u have some room left ?
> *


STILL HAVE A LITTLE ROOM BUT I WANT TO CLOSE THAT GAP..I THINK IM GOING TO STEP UP TO A PISTON ..FUCK IT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 7 2009, 04:41 PM~12936344
> *STILL HAVE A LITTLE ROOM BUT I WANT TO CLOSE THAT GAP..I THINK IM GOING TO STEP UP TO A PISTON ..FUCK IT
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds like a good idea :biggrin: 



FUCK IT !!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Damn thats nuts....Out here the houses are starting at about $600,000 for a two bedroom! :uh:
> [/b]



ya they have like 2 other homes that they didnt build models for and they are less than 300K


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 7 2009, 05:41 PM~12936344
> *STILL HAVE A LITTLE ROOM BUT I WANT TO CLOSE THAT GAP..I THINK IM GOING TO STEP UP TO A PISTON ..FUCK IT
> *



as far as the motors are concerned theres things you can do to them to keep them from burning up so quickly...and most of the times they burn up its due to a arc inside and the arc blows out on the brush plate

u can step up to a piston which will cost u more money...but if ur on a stock pump in the mid 30's thats doing good right there...you may just need to work on ur motor and possibly change the rear suspension a lil with the lowers..but shit if u want a piston go for it


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2009, 05:14 PM~12936498
> *as far as the motors are concerned theres things you can do to them to keep them from burning up so quickly...and most of the times they burn up its due to a arc inside and the arc blows out on the brush plate
> 
> u can step up to a piston which will cost u more money...but if ur on a stock pump in the mid 30's thats doing good right there...you may just need to work on ur motor and possibly change the rear suspension a lil with the lowers..but shit if u want a piston go for it
> *


THANKS FOR THE HELP ..


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Feb 8 2009, 12:31 AM~12939316
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP ..
> *


no problem..


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

whats up G..... hows life in MOTOWN......


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Feb 8 2009, 10:49 PM~12946815
> *whats up G..... hows life in MOTOWN......
> *



just started raining today actually...other than that its pretty quiet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 8 2009, 11:40 PM~12947356
> *pm sent  :biggrin:
> *



i got it homie...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2009, 04:10 PM~12936483
> *ya they have like 2 other homes that they didnt build models for and they are less than 300K
> *


 :0 Hmmmmm.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :0 Hmmmmm.....
> [/b]


you should check it out


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2009, 12:39 AM~12948661
> *you should check it out
> *


 :yes: Thats exactly what I was thinking about! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :yes: Thats exactly what I was thinking about! :biggrin:
> [/b]


PM sent


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the info you share with us homie   :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Feb 9 2009, 05:26 PM~12953462
> *thanks for the info you share with us homie   :biggrin:
> *


its what we do homie


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

bridge this weekend- might getting some more info on the pm. tip


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2009, 10:25 AM~12950978
> *PM sent
> *


Good lookin.....got it!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Good lookin.....got it!
> [/b]



no problem....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up fish how everything in the Valle :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 10 2009, 12:06 AM~12958562
> *what's up fish how everything in the Valle :biggrin:
> *



shit gettin busy at my buddies house..he plans on moving by the end of march so we gotta finsih a few things up at the shop in order to move the cars out...other than that just tryin to keep busy and make a lil money..whats crackin in ur neck of the woods


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> TTT! :biggrin:
> [/b]



dont forget the lotion lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 05:37 PM~12966121
> *dont forget the lotion lol
> *


That just sounds sooooo bad for those who dont know what the fuck were talking about! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i would like to thank kigfish and others for educating me on the black magic prodcts i will take a trip to the darkside tomorrow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

welcome to the darker side of the moon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> That just sounds sooooo bad for those who dont know what the fuck were talking about! :rofl:  :rofl:
> [/b]



haha ya i know...but still worth a good laugh


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 11 2009, 09:53 AM~12971791
> *welcome to the darker side of the moon
> *


wasnt that the title of a pink floyd album well DARK SIDE OF THE MOON


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 11:00 AM~12973468
> *haha ya i know...but still worth a good laugh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yup....very true!

Hey I was gonna say....Alex told me you gonna hook up his ride! Take care of him bro....There are a lot of people tryin to steer him wrong & fuck him over! He a rider bro & he gonna be out there holdin it down out here so he definatly gonna be puttin your name out there like Tim!  :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yup....very true!
> 
> Hey I was gonna say....Alex told me you gonna hook up his ride! Take care of him bro....There are a lot of people tryin to steer him wrong & fuck him over! He a rider bro & he gonna be out there holdin it down out here so he definatly gonna be puttin your name out there like Tim!    :thumbsup:
> [/b]


no we are hookin it up for him...i told him i would...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 11:38 AM~12973740
> *no we are hookin it up for him...i told him i would...
> *


Good shit bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Good shit bro.... :thumbsup:
> [/b]


got him on the phone now actually lol


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12973479
> *wasnt that the title of a pink floyd album well DARK SIDE OF THE MOON
> *



yup.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Feb 11 2009, 06:29 PM~12975971
> *yup.
> *


i thought so...a few good songs on there i liked


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i just bought dat special from bmh


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 11 2009, 09:00 PM~12977653
> *i just bought dat special from bmh
> *


good shit homie.. u wont be disappointed


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

YO KINGFISH, CAN I SEE THAT SET UP YOU HAVE WITH 9 BATTS

I NEED IDEAS THANKS!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2009, 10:19 PM~12988666
> *YO KINGFISH, CAN I SEE THAT SET UP YOU HAVE WITH 9 BATTS
> 
> I NEED IDEAS THANKS!
> *



sure homie ill PM u


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> [/b]



man we are stoked to work on alex's car...pretty clean ass car man....we are gonna hook this shit up proper for him...


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 05:58 AM~12991318
> *sure homie ill PM u
> *


u ran 9 batteries tot hree pumps on two banks?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 02:58 AM~12991318
> *sure homie ill PM u
> *


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 05:34 AM~12991432
> *u ran 9 batteries tot hree pumps on two banks?
> *



no i have 1 bank of 9 batteries....my back pumps are wired at 36v and my front pump is 108v


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 02:42 PM~12993771
> *no i have 1 bank of 9 batteries....my back pumps are wired at 36v and my front pump is 108v
> *


damn dat will b a lil high for my fleetwood i wanna start low first. would i be ablk to run lower volts 2 da nose?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 04:27 PM~12995660
> *damn dat will b a lil high for my fleetwood i wanna start low first. would i be ablk to run lower volts 2 da nose?
> *



oh ya..a good starter setup for anyone is atleast 6 batteries..u can do 3 in each corner of any vehicle and have room in the middle to display ur pumps or have a spare tired in there plus some beat


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 07:44 PM~12997220
> *oh ya..a good starter setup for anyone is atleast 6 batteries..u can do 3 in each corner of any vehicle and have room in the middle to display ur pumps or have a spare tired in there plus some beat
> *


Or say fuck it and do 12 from the get go.....Save on re-doing the rack and shit later....Hydros are addictive....1 pump ,then 2...8pumps ,shit never know where it's gonna end :biggrin: 


Thanks again for sending peeps our way _KINGFISH_ it's us agaisnst the world :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 10:13 PM~12998365
> *Or say fuck it and do 12 from the get go.....Save on re-doing the rack and shit later....Hydros are addictive....1 pump ,then 2...8pumps ,shit never know where it's gonna end :biggrin:
> Thanks again for sending peeps our way KINGFISH it's us agaisnst the world :cheesy:
> *



haha hey ron not everyone can run a voodoo car with 8 pumps lol...let alone can afford the parts and maintance on them and the amount of batteries to run that shit lol....you know we are just doin our part to take over the world lol


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12997220
> *oh ya..a good starter setup for anyone is atleast 6 batteries..u can do 3 in each corner of any vehicle and have room in the middle to display ur pumps or have a spare tired in there plus some beat
> *


welli wanted to run nine batteries to have five to the nose and 2 for each rear pump, 2 banks but i was told it will end up being three banks. o well i guess i will start with eight and go from there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 14 2009, 07:38 AM~13000912
> *welli wanted to run nine batteries to have five to the nose and 2 for each rear pump, 2 banks but i was told it will end up being three banks. o well i guess i will start with eight and go from there
> *



ya at most i run 2 banks..however you can run 1 bank of batteries and do the voltage you want... and i would run atleast 36v to the back pumps... you can run 6 batteries and wire the 1st two batteries in parallel and the other 4 in series...that will give ur front pump 60v and ur back pumps 36v or just run 72v to the nose..you can do it off of 1 bank....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 01:59 AM~12991322
> *man we are stoked to work on alex's car...pretty clean ass car man....we are gonna hook this shit up proper for him...
> *


 :yes: Right on bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :yes: Right on bro! :thumbsup:
> [/b]


Just need to make a run back to pick up the frame and metal unless tim is gonna do it for us


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13014487
> *Just need to make a run back to pick up the frame and metal unless tim is gonna do it for us
> *


Did Tim say anything about doin it? With this weather I dont think anyone wants to be on the road! People are fuckin dumb fucks when it rains! :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Did Tim say anything about doin it? With this weather I dont think anyone wants to be on the road! People are fuckin dumb fucks when it rains! :angry:
> [/b]



ya he was suppose to pick up alexs' car for us but forgot about a dentist appointment for his kids..so instead of him bring us the car and us picking up the frame the same day we had to get the car...now just need to go back for the frame.but yea the weather is nuts and really dont want to risk anything...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what the fuck is up with the weather....make up its damn mind already lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

lets see that new hopper frame you guys are building


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2009, 11:16 PM~13014487
> *Just need to make a run back to pick up the frame and metal unless tim is gonna do it for us
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 17 2009, 12:54 PM~13028715
> *lets see that new hopper frame you guys are building
> *



lol...dont know what ur talkin about..


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2009, 01:07 AM~13015291
> *ya he was suppose to pick up alexs' car for us but forgot about a dentist appointment for his kids..so instead of him bring us the car and us picking up the frame the same day we had to get the car...now just need to go back for the frame.but yea the weather is nuts and really dont want to risk anything...
> *


I hate this weather! (only cuz I have no garage to work in!)


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U GOT A SET OF EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS 4 64 IMPALA?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

whats up fish!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13044906
> *whats up fish!
> *



not much..just tryin to get my hustle on with selling these showtime pumps and 9 batteries...and getting my work out on at the gym before i get married in june lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh shit its sunny outside...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

dayum on page 3...wheres all the homies at lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

wus good kingfish stoppin by sayin wus good. tryin to help keep ur forum off pg 3 lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13044918
> *not much..just tryin to get my hustle on with selling these showtime pumps and 9 batteries...and getting my work out on at the gym before i get married in june lol
> *


how much for da pumps?? and i thought you were a black magic man??? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

all that working out aint gonna help go like me n alqeida get bigger pants   you heard from tim hes supposed to finish his top secret frame that we built uh oh i said to much its not for a hopper if anyone else is reading this ha ha ha or single pump   if dude wants some impala arms we could make him some custom, wrapped in stock lenght or stretched keep me posted


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 22 2009, 10:15 AM~13075031
> *how much for da pumps?? and i thought you were a black magic man??? :biggrin:
> *



i am a blackmagic man...just had some stuff lyin around


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 10:04 AM~13074958
> *wus good kingfish stoppin by sayin wus good. tryin to help keep ur forum off pg 3 lol
> *



ya page 3 does kinda suck lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13075164
> *all that working out aint gonna help go like me n alqeida get bigger pants    you heard from tim hes supposed to finish his top secret frame that we built uh oh i said to much its not for a hopper if anyone else is reading this ha ha ha or single pump    if dude wants some impala arms we could make him some custom, wrapped in stock lenght or stretched keep me posted
> *



haha get that ass to a gym before alqueda does and he could have the bigger pants lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHATS GOOD PIMPS!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2009, 09:44 AM~13075617
> *ya page 3 does kinda suck lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13076179
> *WHATS GOOD PIMPS!
> *


just tryin to maintain sanity lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2009, 02:59 PM~13077107
> *just tryin to maintain sanity lol
> *


well why you gettin married? :loco: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 AM~13085411
> *well why you gettin married? :loco:  :dunno:
> *



lol been with her for 7 yrs lol..and all 5 of them with my broke ass lol...she dotn want me for the money or the car..lol she dont even like the car lol...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2009, 11:45 AM~13086600
> *lol been with her for 7 yrs lol..and all 5 of them with my broke ass lol...she dotn want me for the money or the car..lol she dont even like the car lol...
> *


Thats the kind of girl you want by yourside! She definatly a keeper!  Best wishes to you guys bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Thats the kind of girl you want by yourside! She definatly a keeper!  Best wishes to you guys bro! :thumbsup:
> [/b]



ya..im keeping her..lol...thanks homie


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2009, 12:22 PM~13086905
> *ya..im keeping her..lol...thanks homie
> *


No problem bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back to the top to conduct offical kingfish business


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2009, 12:28 PM~13119055
> *back to the top to conduct offical kingfish business
> *


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

what up Mr. FISH!!! your gonna be my go to guy for all my dumb questions if thats cool..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Feb 26 2009, 05:56 PM~13121327
> *what up Mr. FISH!!! your gonna be my go to guy for all my dumb questions if thats cool..
> *



haha..never a problem homie and if i cant answer ur question ill direct you to someone who can lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2009, 08:06 PM~13123717
> *haha..never a problem homie and if i cant answer ur question ill direct you to someone who can lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS 
RIGHT ON HOMIE FOR KEEPING YOUR WORD, AND NOT BULLSHIT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE..

STRONGLY APRECIATE IT!! 

THANKS AGAIN HOMIE :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey can you tell me how to do a rebuild of my pump with that motor we talked about


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 28 2009, 02:43 AM~13136106
> *THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS
> RIGHT ON HOMIE FOR KEEPING YOUR WORD, AND NOT BULLSHIT LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE..
> 
> ...



not a problem homie...


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

wassup jeff!! got the pics bro, lookn reaalll goooodddd :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 28 2009, 03:04 AM~13136179
> *Hey can you tell me how to do a rebuild of my pump with that motor we talked about
> *


PM SENT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 03:08 AM~13136193
> *wassup jeff!! got the pics bro, lookn reaalll goooodddd :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


shit just gettin back from south san fran from seeing 68niou1....that was a couple more hours of work on that one too...its not quite done...but almost there...i have some more grinding to do with the kitty paw disk and a lil fill welding in the low spots


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

you was with nelson :cheesy: you should of hyt me up while i was down here i would of met up with yall  dam cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 03:14 AM~13136213
> *you was with nelson  :cheesy:  you should of hyt me up while i was down here i would of met up with yall  dam cant wait  :biggrin:
> *



no malcolm or does he go buy nelson lol


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

LMAO yea one of those :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 03:23 AM~13136240
> *LMAO yea one of those  :biggrin:
> *



haha..ya i was out there for a minute...


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

dats good business goin good for the Kingfish in the south sco! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 03:27 AM~13136251
> *dats good business goin good for the Kingfish in the south sco!  :thumbsup:
> *



hey u know..we gotta get out beyond the boundaries of the 209 lol

trying to go into the 408, 510 and the 415 out to the 916..and whoever we can reach...


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2009, 02:31 AM~13136269
> *hey u know..we gotta get out beyond the boundaries of the 209 lol
> 
> trying to go into the 408, 510 and the 415 out to the 916..and whoever we can reach...
> *



LMAO you aint playn!! i dont blame you tho business is business


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 03:34 AM~13136283
> *LMAO you aint playn!! i dont blame you tho business is business
> *


gotta chase that money lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2009, 09:45 AM~13137574
> *gotta chase that money lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 28 2009, 02:14 AM~13136213
> *you was with nelson  :cheesy:  you should of hyt me up while i was down here i would of met up with yall  dam cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


queen!! you were at work!!


:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 28 2009, 03:51 PM~13139036
> *queen!! you were at work!!
> :biggrin:
> *



lol well u know homie gotta get his paper chasing on lol..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i think im gonna bump this lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2009, 02:31 AM~13136269
> *hey u know..we gotta get out beyond the boundaries of the 209 lol
> 
> trying to go into the 408, 510 and the 415 out to the 916..and whoever we can reach...
> *


ha ha ha how about the 831 I know the Monterey and Santa Cruz county cats will get butt hurt if you don't go to the eight-three-one. lol...



what's poppin guys looks like you guys are doing good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

HEY KING I HAVE AN 81 REGAL AND I HAVE 12S IN THE BACK I ALSO PUT DROP MOUNTS. DO I HAVE TO EXTEND THE TRAILING ARMS ANY TO RIDE LOCKED UP IN THE REAR...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 2 2009, 12:07 AM~13149984
> *ha ha ha how about the 831 I know the Monterey and Santa Cruz county cats will get butt hurt if you don't go to the eight-three-one. lol...
> what's poppin guys looks like you guys are doing good :thumbsup:
> *



lol well u know we gotta start small and move our way up...would love to get some cars from the 831 to work on...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 2 2009, 08:23 PM~13157722
> *HEY KING I HAVE AN 81 REGAL AND I HAVE 12S IN THE BACK I ALSO PUT DROP MOUNTS.  DO I HAVE TO EXTEND THE TRAILING ARMS ANY TO RIDE LOCKED UP IN THE REAR...
> *



you gotta put the drops in and see what ur pinion angles become with it in and the car layed out as low as it goes and when u lock up...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

i have an idea............motor............ :0 .........call me.........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13159721
> *i have an idea............motor............ :0 .........call me.........
> *



ooh youve peeks my interest like an 18 yr old stripper in vegas hehe


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2009, 08:45 PM~13159756
> *ooh youve peeks my interest like an 18 yr old stripper in vegas hehe
> *


 :scrutinize: Tryin to put myself in that position....not workin out so well! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :scrutinize: Tryin to put myself in that position....not workin out so well! :biggrin:
> [/b]



lol...


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

DAMN MAN DONT YOU EVER SLEEP.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 2 2009, 11:15 PM~13160337
> *DAMN MAN DONT YOU EVER SLEEP.... :biggrin:
> *


lol..eventually i do...getting ready to hit the gym here shortly..just on the phone lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

there you go w that shit again you need the tanning booth i need the gym  i needa ride this week to toros place call me after awhile   im onna blunt brake


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup homies


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 3 2009, 11:03 AM~13164597
> *sup homies
> *


hey not much...looks like im gonna give the homie a ride out to los banos...the bathroom lol


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WELL THE CAR DOES NOT SIT LOW FROM THE BACK ILL TRY AND POST PICS UP TONIGHT..IT DOESNT EVEN SIT LEVEL/


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

This is when the car is dumped all the way


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

This is when the car is dumped all the way


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

This is when the car is locked up


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

SO IM I GONNA NEED EXTEND ARMS TO RIDE LOCKED UP I DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT PIOIN ANGLES OR STUFF LIKE THAT...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 3 2009, 07:44 PM~13170349
> *SO IM I GONNA NEED EXTEND ARMS TO RIDE LOCKED UP I DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT PIOIN ANGLES OR STUFF LIKE THAT...
> *



get me a picture of the car layed out with the pinion angle...and one with the car locked up and the pinon angle..you may just need to extend the upper and lowers...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

IM NEW WHAT IS THE PINION ANGLE THE PIC ON TOP IS LAYED OUT AND THE NEXT ONE IS LOCKED UP... DO YOU NEED A PIC FROM THE SIDE ..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 3 2009, 08:11 PM~13170618
> *IM NEW WHAT IS THE PINION ANGLE THE PIC ON TOP IS LAYED OUT AND THE NEXT ONE IS LOCKED UP... DO YOU NEED A PIC FROM THE SIDE ..
> *



pinion angle refers to the angle the the rear end and driveshaft where they meet...


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

whats up FISH!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 3 2009, 11:18 PM~13173235
> *whats up FISH!!!
> *



not a whole lot homie...how about urself


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13159638
> *lol  well u know we gotta start small and move our way up...would love to get some cars from the 831 to work on...
> *


I had some cool dudes that lived right by me when I living in Monterey that had family in Mo-town I holla at you soon to see if he needs work maybe he can come to the Mo or maybe you take a road trip to the 831.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 PM~13173387
> *I had some cool dudes that lived right by me when I living in Monterey that had family in Mo-town I holla at you soon to see if he needs work maybe he can come to the Mo or maybe you take a road trip to the 831.
> *



ya let me know homie..hell we can come pick the car up on the trailer..and work all that out in the whole deal...


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 10:30 PM~13173348
> *not a whole lot homie...how about urself
> *


well im doin good, filed my taxs, almost done with one of my schools so things are lookin good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 3 2009, 11:54 PM~13173614
> *well im doin good, filed my taxs, almost done with one of my schools so things are lookin good
> *



ya my girl needs to file her taxes as well..hopefully get some money back...lol


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

ya i got a tone back (two kids) but i gotta buy all new crap after i get stationed in jacksonville... :angry: but i should have enuff for a welder... :biggrin:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey what is a good welder to get for like around $700 to $800???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 4 2009, 09:41 AM~13176136
> *hey what is a good welder to get for like around $700 to $800???
> *



check out lincoln or miller...and we currently run a hobart handler 187...u want one that works off 220v...unless u only have power for 110v


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 3 2009, 08:42 PM~13170316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IF U KNOW ANYONE THATS INTERESTED JEFF.....................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462958


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 09:20 PM~13184293
> *IF U KNOW ANYONE THATS INTERESTED JEFF.....................
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462958
> *


u know i dont know anyone with that kind of money lol..but i do hope u get it sold...i cant wait to see what u bring out next


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2009, 08:31 PM~13184486
> *u know i dont know anyone with that kind of money lol..but i do hope u get it sold...i cant wait to see what u bring out next
> *


 :uh: ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 11:03 PM~13186040
> *:uh: ...................... :biggrin:
> *



so whats up with ur secret squirrel mission


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

giving myself a evening bump to the top hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

bumping myself again lol


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2009, 11:28 PM~13214087
> *bumping myself again lol
> *


*haha wutz craking homie *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 8 2009, 12:03 PM~13216204
> *haha wutz craking homie
> *



not a whole lot...just hangin out for the weekend


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

wow..page 3..where is everyone lol


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Wussup homie..i ran into a slight problem last night..last night while playin with the switches, i noticed that it felt uneven..as i popped the trunk of my big body to see whats good, i noticed that my spring from the rear had somehow busted through the sheet metal and was in my trunk..i should of gotten a bridge done but its a little too late..any recommendation?..and how would i cover the big hole where the springs busted through? thanks.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Mar 11 2009, 05:41 PM~13251403
> *Wussup homie..i ran into a slight problem last night..last night while playin with the switches, i noticed that it felt uneven..as i popped the trunk of my big body to see whats good, i noticed that my spring from the rear had somehow busted through the sheet metal and was in my trunk..i should of gotten a bridge done but its a little too late..any recommendation?..and how would i cover the big hole where the springs busted through? thanks.
> *



well ur gonna have to get the coil and cylinder out and push the sheetmetal back into place and weld it..then ur gonna have get a bridge under there..or u can try to pull back the stock ear and weld it back into place...but you really need to bridge the rear...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey do you have any videos of your car in action?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I NEED A DIAGRAM OR PIC ON WHATS THE BEST WAY TO BOX MY FRONT LOWER A ARMS,,I HAVE THEM OFF AND I FLIPPED THEM UPSIDE DOWN SO I CAN BOX THEM IN,,AND I NOTICED THE CUP IS LOWER THAN THE SORROUNDING A ARM..
THANKS KING

G-BODY B.T.W


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 07:42 PM~13252520
> *I NEED A DIAGRAM OR PIC ON WHATS THE BEST WAY TO BOX MY FRONT LOWER A ARMS,,I HAVE THEM OFF AND I FLIPPED THEM UPSIDE DOWN SO I CAN BOX THEM IN,,AND I NOTICED THE CUP IS LOWER THAN THE SORROUNDING A ARM..
> THANKS KING
> 
> ...



what we do it plate the inside of the A arm..then once youre satisfied with that..plate the hole bottom off..u just need to use a C clamp and a lil hammer time... when u get to the bushing area..try to recess the plate inside so when u weld it your welded inside of the bushing location..otherwise if u get weld on the outside youre gonna be grinding it off in order to fit them back in..its a tight ass fit and i sugguest u lube the outside of the bushing in grease so that they will slide inside a lil easier..otherwise get urself a PUNCH and use that to help line the holes up..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 11 2009, 07:24 PM~13252337
> *hey do you have any videos of your car in action?
> *



i do....sent them to ya


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 07:03 PM~13252758
> *what we do it plate the inside of the A arm..then once youre satisfied with that..plate the hole bottom off..u just need to use a C clamp and a lil hammer time...  when u get to the bushing area..try to recess the plate inside so when u weld it your welded inside of the bushing location..otherwise if u get weld on the outside youre gonna be grinding it off in order to fit them back in..its a tight ass fit and i sugguest u lube the outside of the bushing in grease so that they will slide inside a lil easier..otherwise get urself a PUNCH and use that to help line the holes up..
> *


 GOOD INFO,,SO ITS NOT GONNA BE FLAT AT ALL AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT? 3/16 GOOD ?
AND DO I WRAPP IT ALL THE WAY AT THE EARS?

THANKS KING


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 08:07 PM~13252802
> *i do....sent them to ya
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2009, 08:41 PM~13205525
> *giving myself a evening bump 2 the rump :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ONE MORE QUESTION,,,SHOULD I PLATE THE FRONT OF THE BELLY ON MY G-BODY? I NOTICE THE CLEARANCE IS TIGHT DO TO THE IDLING ARMS,,IVE DONE THE TOP AND IM GONNA DO BOTTOM AND REAR,,BUT THE FRONT IS MY MAIN CONCERN,,THANKS KING


WHUTTUP MUFASA ? :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

RAFFLE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464011&st=0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 08:42 PM~13253232
> *GOOD INFO,,SO ITS NOT GONNA BE FLAT AT ALL AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT? 3/16 GOOD ?
> AND DO I WRAPP IT ALL THE WAY AT THE EARS?
> 
> ...



nope it wont be perfectly flat on the bottom..most of the time guys will cut the spring pocket section out of the plate..so that the plate can get almost as flat as it can get..then plate over the exposed section of the pocket...

or people will cut the spring pocket out and plate teh bottom off flat and leave a hole to make a new pocket
(these pictures arent mine..i got them from layitlow and kept them becuz i liked the work and how it was done..)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 09:34 PM~13254013
> *ONE MORE QUESTION,,,SHOULD I PLATE THE FRONT OF THE BELLY ON MY G-BODY? I NOTICE THE CLEARANCE IS TIGHT DO TO THE IDLING ARMS,,IVE DONE THE TOP AND IM GONNA DO BOTTOM AND REAR,,BUT THE FRONT IS MY MAIN CONCERN,,THANKS KING
> WHUTTUP MUFASA ?    :biggrin:
> *



yes plate it...u can use the 3/16 if u like..i used 1/4 and it was in the way..so i just took a lil air grinder and ground down the section on the plate where it hit..but youd be good using the 3/16


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 08:34 PM~13254013
> *ONE MORE QUESTION,,,SHOULD I PLATE THE FRONT OF THE BELLY ON MY G-BODY? I NOTICE THE CLEARANCE IS TIGHT DO TO THE IDLING ARMS,,IVE DONE THE TOP AND IM GONNA DO BOTTOM AND REAR,,BUT THE FRONT IS MY MAIN CONCERN,,THANKS KING
> WHUTTUP MUFASA ?    :biggrin:
> *


SUP PINCHE CHICO...............EVERYTHING GOOD?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ORITE THANKS KING,,,THOSE ARE PEFRECT PICS,,AND GOOD EXPLAINING,,,I THINK IMA CUT THE BOTTOM OUT AND PLATE ALL THAT SHIT IN,,,AND I DO WANNA DO THE FRONT OF THE BELLY BUT I WAS TOLD NOT TO,,LOL 3/16 IT IS :biggrin: 

"MUFASA"
JUST WAITING FOR THIS WEATHER TO CLEAR UP IN THE N.W,, I WAS IN CALI A FEW WEEKS TO VISIT MY PARENTS,,,SURE MISS THAT PLACE,,,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 09:05 PM~13254557
> *ORITE THANKS KING,,,THOSE ARE PEFRECT PICS,,AND GOOD EXPLAINING,,,I THINK IMA CUT THE BOTTOM OUT AND PLATE ALL THAT SHIT IN,,,AND I DO WANNA DO THE FRONT OF THE BELLY BUT I WAS TOLD NOT TO,,LOL 3/16 IT IS  :biggrin:
> 
> "MUFASA"
> ...


WHERE IN CALI?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 10:05 PM~13254557
> *ORITE THANKS KING,,,THOSE ARE PEFRECT PICS,,AND GOOD EXPLAINING,,,I THINK IMA CUT THE BOTTOM OUT AND PLATE ALL THAT SHIT IN,,,AND I DO WANNA DO THE FRONT OF THE BELLY BUT I WAS TOLD NOT TO,,LOL 3/16 IT IS  :biggrin:
> 
> "MUFASA"
> ...



ya u definately want to do the front of the crossmember...also try to get as close the holes for the lower a arms as you can..ive seen them get ovaled out before..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 09:09 PM~13254638
> *WHERE IN CALI?
> *


lil city called bellfower,,its between norwalk and paramount,,,


thanks king,,ill make sure to keep an eye out for that,,it kinda sinks in,,but tha damn bolts are long,,,lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 12 2009, 12:18 AM~13256366
> *lil city called bellfower,,its between norwalk and paramount,,,
> thanks king,,ill make sure to keep an eye out for that,,it kinda sinks in,,but tha damn bolts are long,,,lol
> *



ya i know..we take the socket that fits the bolt and cut the plate out thats about 1/8 wider than the socket..so we can still get a stock flush up inside the hole


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 12 2009, 12:18 AM~13256366
> *lil city called bellfower,,its between norwalk and paramount,,,
> thanks king,,ill make sure to keep an eye out for that,,it kinda sinks in,,but tha damn bolts are long,,,lol
> *



ya i know..we take the socket that fits the bolt and cut the plate out thats about 1/8 wider than the socket..so we can still get a stock flush up inside the hole


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2009, 06:01 PM~13252104
> *well ur gonna have to get the coil and cylinder out and push the sheetmetal back into place and weld it..then ur gonna have get a bridge under there..or u can try to pull back the stock ear and weld it back into place...but you really need to bridge the rear...
> *


thanks homie..i aprreciate it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Mar 12 2009, 02:15 PM~13260959
> *thanks homie..i aprreciate it
> *



no problem..anytime


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

wats up jeff thanks for comin thru :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ANOTHER QUESTION KING,,
HOW MUCH MORE SHOULD I EXTEND MY CAPRICE UPPER A ARMS? I LIKE IT NOW BUT I THINK I NEED TO GO A LIL MORE,,,HOW MUCH MORE??
(STREET HOPPER)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Mar 12 2009, 07:21 PM~13263596
> *wats up jeff thanks for comin thru  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



no problem...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 13 2009, 03:54 AM~13267754
> *ANOTHER QUESTION KING,,
> HOW MUCH MORE SHOULD I EXTEND MY CAPRICE UPPER A ARMS? I LIKE IT NOW BUT I THINK I NEED TO GO A LIL MORE,,,HOW MUCH MORE??
> (STREET HOPPER)
> *


i would go about 1/2 more...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13256366
> *lil city called bellfower,,its between norwalk and paramount,,,
> thanks king,,ill make sure to keep an eye out for that,,it kinda sinks in,,but tha damn bolts are long,,,lol
> *


i know where its at................5 min from my pad...............im the next city over.....was paramount but moved locally....


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 13 2009, 12:50 PM~13271794
> *i know where its at................5 min from my pad...............im the next city over.....was paramount but moved locally....
> *


orale, i noticed all the starbucks over there,,,damn !!!

and thanks king,,i was thinking the same,,but wanted to double check,,now i gotta look for the damn thread on where EXACTLY to cut,,,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 13 2009, 02:38 PM~13272214
> *orale, i noticed all the starbucks over there,,,damn !!!
> 
> and thanks king,,i was thinking the same,,but wanted to double check,,now i gotta look for the damn thread on where EXACTLY  to cut,,,
> *



we cut them at the ears...less point of stress on the arm..and the most straightest point as well..so u cut the piece straight..put in the extension straight..the ears should be straight lol


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

kingfish do u still ship out reinforcements i might need to get the whole front end of my cutty done i just need the metal shipped to 78744


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Mar 13 2009, 09:56 PM~13275718
> *kingfish do u still ship out reinforcements i might need to get the whole front end of my cutty done i just need the metal shipped to 78744
> *



hey homie we dont have them..youre best option is to hit up EMPIRE CUSTOMS here layitlow..he has them CNC cut out and ready to weld and i believe even pre-bent


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

Thier not pre-bent (that sucks) but they are CNC cut and fit perfect. I got a set for cross member and arches.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Mar 14 2009, 06:04 AM~13277953
> *Thier not pre-bent (that sucks) but they are CNC cut and fit perfect. I got a set for cross member and arches.
> *



well then its C CLAMP TIME lol..u weld to the flat spot then get a C clamp


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

motor question ? whats the difference between PRESTOLITE and the plus??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 16 2009, 11:50 AM~13294809
> *motor question ? whats the difference between PRESTOLITE and the plus??
> *


regular prestolite motor has only the postive post...the pretolite plus motor has the positive post as well as a ground post


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 12:37 PM~13295296
> *regular prestolite motor has only the postive post...the pretolite plus motor has the positive post as well as a ground post
> *


oh ok so like we were talkin bout you get a better ground??

and wut da difference in these? 

http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/index.php?cPath=46


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION....

WHAT GAUGE OF WIRE DO I USE TO RUN THE SOLENOIDS AND ALSO TO 
WIRE THE DUMPS FROM A WIRE TERMINAL? 

SOME PEOPLE SAY 16 GAUGE 
SOME SAY 10 GAUGE WHATS BETTER?

THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Mar 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13297601
> *I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION....
> 
> WHAT GAUGE OF WIRE DO I USE TO RUN THE SOLENOIDS AND ALSO TO
> ...



my switch wires go to each solenoid and dump are 12 guage....14 is good and 16 is fine too..but id run 14 guage for the solenoids and dump wiring...the dumps have 2 wires..either of the 2 can be a switch wire and the other the ground...so you cant fuck that up...as far as linking the solenoids i dont use wire..i use coupling nuts to connect them...cheaper than wire and terminal connectors...it would take 4 ring terminals to connect 3 solenoids together and that alone costs more than the couping nuts to connect


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 16 2009, 01:03 PM~13295518
> *oh ok so like we were talkin bout you get a better ground??
> 
> and wut da difference in these?
> ...



im gonna have to call you to explain that one lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

going for the evening bump...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 18 2009, 12:05 PM~13315594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :wave:
> [/b]



hey hey whats up homie...you get that housing situation situated


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

This 1985 Cutlass belongs to a fellow layitlow member who shall remain nameless..If Alex wants to claim his car he can...lol....anyhow enough with the jokes on with the work...










































































the A arms...they are extended 2 inches but thats becuz the back of the mounts are plated with 3/8 plate


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

pics of the lower trailing arms 1 1/4 inch extension...from start to almost completion..as u can see the extensions are almost completley hidden from being noticeable...still a little finish work to be completed with a softer grinding disc to take out the high spots to s mooth everything out...no body filler will be used to mold it..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here are the upper trailing arms...done the same as the lowers...just didnt gring them at the time of the pics...i have since grinded them out smooth..just need to take the pics..as you can also see the ears on them have been reinforced as well..cuz we all know how they rip off when over locked 


































































car will also receive a complete new bushing kit... new body mounts, new upper and lower A arm bushings...as well as new upper and lower trailing arm bushings


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

new frame thats goin under the car...originally was black when it was purchased from us..currently is not black now...gonna get a fresh coat of dark red metallic when the rest of the suspension parts are finished as well as some added reinforcing was done


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343938
> *hey hey whats up homie...you get that housing situation situated
> *


Not much bro....yeah I signed & took care of all the paper work on the 14th! Hows everything with you?


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 01:52 AM~13351635
> *This 1985 Cutlass belongs to a fellow layitlow member who shall remain nameless..If Alex wants to claim his car he can...lol....anyhow enough with the jokes on with the work...
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: holy shyt dats ma car. lol. dam lookn good jeff. cant wait
:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Not much bro....yeah I signed & took care of all the paper work on the 14th! Hows everything with you?
> [/b]



my partner is getting ready to move out by the end of this month so tryin to finish up alexs car or atleast get it back together to take it with us and finish what may be left


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

QUESTION... I'M READING THIS "THE SCIENCE OF HYDRAULIC SUSPENSION BOOK" AND IT IS SAY TO PUT A 30AMP FUSE BETWEEN 
THE POWER SOURCE AND THE SWITCH BOX IS THIS TRUE?? IF SO U HAVE PICS?


THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Mar 26 2009, 12:48 PM~13396921
> *QUESTION... I'M READING THIS "THE SCIENCE OF HYDRAULIC SUSPENSION BOOK" AND IT IS SAY TO PUT A 30AMP FUSE BETWEEN
> THE POWER SOURCE AND THE SWITCH BOX IS THIS TRUE?? IF SO U HAVE PICS?
> THANKS
> *



ya u can do it...i know i havent..i do know theres probably quite a few who do..basically at the 24v battery u have a wire about 6 inches long then u put a inline fuse 30amp...then the other end goes up to the switches...so if the wire gets pinched and grounds out it will pop the fuse and not allow voltage to run up thru to the switches and burn the wires


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

WATS GOOD FELLAZ :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Mar 27 2009, 02:30 AM~13404732
> *WATS GOOD FELLAZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



just hanging in there


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey king will spindles off an 88 caprice work for my g-body..
im asking cuz thats the only year there is at the bone yard for now,,thanks bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 27 2009, 02:32 PM~13408825
> *hey king will spindles off an 88 caprice work for my g-body..
> im asking cuz thats the only year there is at the bone yard for now,,thanks bro
> *



i am not really sure..i know its suppose to be early caddy spindles or caprice..but im really not sure for the late year models


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay so heres a few pics of the motor mounts all welded in place


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

alrighty here is the axle


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

YO JEFF HOW YA BE?? NICE WORK ON DA KUTTY LOOKIN GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 1 2009, 07:52 PM~13458547
> *YO JEFF HOW YA BE?? NICE WORK ON DA KUTTY LOOKIN GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *



been working on that cutty..got it all back together and is at the new place waiting for the rack to get installed now...packing up the shop and moving it over to the new house..so we are saying goodbye with a few parting shots of the old shop...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey do you know where i can get a diagram of different types of configurations for set ups


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 7 2009, 06:52 PM~13511049
> *hey do you know where i can get a diagram of different types of configurations for set ups
> *



well what kind of diagrams you looking for..battery pump setups? wiring configurations...u gots to specify lol and from u not calling me last month i take it you havent broken anything lately lol


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Did you run to any problems as far as brake lines and fuel lines plating the inside of the c -channel that runs along the middle of the frame?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 7 2009, 07:23 PM~13511379
> *Did you run to any problems as far as brake lines and fuel lines plating the inside of the c -channel that runs along the middle of the frame?
> *


not really a problem per say..but what we do is unbolt the lines off the frame rails then plate the inside frame rail and either just let them sit infront however they sit or u can take a rubber mallet and hit them where they need to be so that they bend over the plated area..u can also if u wish drill a hole in the plate and tap it then bolt the mount to that if u wish


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13511851
> *not really a problem per say..but what we do is unbolt the lines off the frame rails then plate the inside frame rail and either just let them sit infront however they sit or u can take a rubber mallet and hit them where they need to be so that they bend over the plated area..u can also if u wish drill a hole in the plate and tap it then bolt the mount to that if u wish
> *


Do you think it makes that much difference in strength?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 7 2009, 08:15 PM~13511977
> *Do you think it makes that much difference in strength?
> *



yes..cuz the frame can still twist in there..the metal isnt that thick..just plating the outside frame rail wont keep it from twisting... before plating the the outside and inside frame rails the cars standing 3 wheel would sag like a bananna..after plating the cars 3 wheel stood straight out and it stood a whole lot easier


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

one thing i cant stand is seein some jackass stand there car on 3 and its tweaked all out like your sayin


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13459883
> *been working on that cutty..got it all back together and is at the new place waiting for the rack to get installed now...packing up the shop and moving it over to the new house..so we are saying goodbye with a few parting shots of the old shop...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey we could run a killer chop shop outta there????? LMK hahhaha.....sup my Kingfish freind, keepin busy I see>>>><<<<<


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13511167
> *well what kind of diagrams you looking for..battery pump setups?  wiring configurations...u gots to specify lol and from u not calling me last month i take it you havent broken anything lately lol
> *


well all of the above and i have not touched the car in in a few months but i'm about to start :biggrin: i wanna run 8 batts to da nose


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 8 2009, 10:09 AM~13516720
> *well all of the above and i have not touched the car in in a few months but i'm about to start  :biggrin: i wanna run 8 batts to da nose
> *



lol..well tell me what u want so i dont have to find half a million diagrams lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 03:07 AM~13515106
> *Hey we could run a killer chop shop outta there????? LMK hahhaha.....sup my Kingfish freind, keepin busy I see>>>><<<<<
> *



haha oh dont worry ron, the neighbors have called the city a few times on us and they came out and vin'ed all the cars to make sure we werent running a chop shop lol....i see you guys been selling product like cocaine over there...we are keeping a lil busy over here...just enough to still have fun messing with cars anyways


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2009, 01:35 PM~13517627
> *haha oh dont worry ron, the neighbors have called the city a few times on us and they came out and vin'ed all the cars to make sure we werent running a chop shop lol....i see you guys been selling product like cocaine over there...we are keeping a lil busy over here...just enough to still have fun messing with cars anyways
> *


been there done that


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2009, 11:33 AM~13517609
> *lol..well tell me what u want so i dont have to find half a million diagrams lol
> *


yeah just 8 to the front :biggrin:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13512500
> *yes..cuz the frame can still twist in there..the metal isnt that thick..just plating the outside frame rail wont keep it from twisting... before plating the the outside and inside frame rails the cars standing 3 wheel would sag like a bananna..after plating the cars 3 wheel stood straight out and it stood a whole lot easier
> *


Thanks, I was about to screw up and just weld a piece of 1 1/2 tubing in there. I was wondering if you could pm me some close up pics of channel?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 8 2009, 08:10 PM~13522442
> *Thanks, I was about to screw up and just weld a piece of 1 1/2 tubing in there. I was wondering if you could pm me some close up pics of channel?
> *



no problem..sending it right now


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey kingfish I jus added a reply on some other dudes topic but figured I'd go to ur official topic so here it goes. I was wondering if I was to put 12's on the rear of my regal if I'd have to do drop mounts to be able to drive locked up and I was wanting a short enough cylinder in front to avoid them making contact with the brake lines coming from the master cylinder. Sorry I keep asking the same as questions I jus wanna have everything str8 before I order my setup.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 11:54 AM~13517788
> *been there done that
> *



that would be the reason as to why the homie moved...the neighbor across the street from us was calling the city a few times a month causing all kinds of problems


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 11 2009, 02:00 AM~13544854
> *Hey kingfish I jus added a reply on some other dudes topic but figured I'd go to ur official topic so here it goes.  I was wondering if I was to put 12's on the rear of my regal if I'd have to do drop mounts to be able to drive locked up and I was wanting a short enough cylinder in front to avoid them making contact with the brake lines coming from the master cylinder.  Sorry I keep asking the same as questions I jus wanna have everything str8 before I order my setup.
> *



easy question...a lil tough to answer lol...theres a few things that need to be taking into consideration as far as back cylinder choice and actual driving height youll have...for instance most people cant put 16s in the back of their g body becuz of the height of the cylinder when the car is at its lowest point..and thats usually due to they wanting the car to sit as low as possibe so they run a smaller amount of coil, which allows more of the cylinder inside the trunk which then the cylinder fitting hits the trunks torsion bars...in my car i run a bit more coil than most people do...the rear of my car sits at stock height..so therefore i have less cylinder sticking out inside of my trunk and ive removed the torsion bars and made shock mounts for the trunk lid..so i can run a taller cylinder since i run more coil...now as far as pinion angles go, i have adjustable uppers and lower trailing arms and since my cars lowest point is stock height i can adjust the rear suspension so that when layed out my pinion angle is facing upwards a lil bit..but not so much that the car cant drive at its lowest point..then i also run drop mounts that are about 5.5 inches lower than stock..so i can drive all the way down and all the way up...

so basically it really depends on how little or how much coil u run in the back of the car that will determine if u can get full lock up or not and drive..cuz if u run more coil then ur back bumper at the cars lowest point will be higher off the ground versus running less coil at the cars lowest point...what i would do is just run 14's in the back on the off chance u might add a 3rd pump and have a nice standing 3 wheel..

uur worried about the brake lines then run a 6 up front thats if ur gonna run a lil more coil so that the car lays about stock height when layed out.....if ur gonna run a smaller amount of coil up front so that the car lays either on the frame or just above it then run the 8s..cuz the 8s are gonna sit lower in the cylinder hole becuz theres less coil in there...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

yea cuz i want the car to sit stock height anyway when layed out. So I should be cool with 14's and six's and have more coil in front and back or what?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 11 2009, 12:29 PM~13546530
> *yea cuz i want the car to sit stock height anyway when layed out. So I should be cool with 14's and six's and have more coil in front and back or what?
> *



the 14's might hit the trunks torsion bars....but that can be fixed...by adding the gas shocks that are under ur hood to the trunk as well and you wont need the torsion bars no longer..


if ur not working on a hopper then run 3.5 tons up front with 1 turn cut off..they will break in and settle down more...the rear end run 2.5 ton springs with 4 turns of coil and let them break in..the car will settle lower after...once they are all broken in and if the car is sitting higher than ur desired stance..then cut off about 1/4 turn each time to get it where u want it...and the 6s up front are fine to use


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

alright thanx homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh one more thing. what do I look for when buying batteries? And where can I get them?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 11 2009, 01:09 PM~13546779
> *Oh one more thing. what do I look for when buying batteries?  And where can I get them?
> *


U want a group 31 battery that is between 750 CCA and 950 CCA. The higher the CCA raging the more expensive the battery will be. I had 9 710 CCA batteries all wired in series and they worked perfectly for lay n play and mild hopping


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yo jeff hey ya go pics of my junk i'm not done tearin it down yet and yes someone hit it on the the corner :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 11 2009, 06:13 PM~13548410
> *yo jeff hey ya go pics of my junk i'm not done tearin it down yet and yes someone hit it on the the corner :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yikes...ur pump rack looks like its not even completely welded to the battery rack cuz i can see a gap...ya u need to shorten up the back hoses that will keep them from turning sideways and rubbing...and what did i say about solenoid blocks...lol

on ur motor it looks good still..just wash it in hot soapy water and let it air dry..then on the armature get a piece of fine sand paper or some steel wool will do the job and wrap it around the copper section that the brushes make contact to and turn it in ur hand to clean it up...

be careful how those front hoses go thru the trunks sheetmetal..id look into getting some kind pvc pipe to put over them..or some hose wrap..or u can use some bulkhead fittings


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres ur 8 batteries 2 pumps, 72v to the nose diagram


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2009, 09:48 PM~13557386
> *yikes...ur pump rack looks like its not even completely welded to the battery rack cuz i can see a gap...ya u need to shorten up the back hoses that will keep them from turning sideways and rubbing...and what did i say about solenoid blocks...lol
> 
> on ur motor it looks good still..just wash it in hot soapy water and let it air dry..then on the armature get a piece of fine sand paper or some steel wool will do the job and wrap it around the copper section that the brushes make contact to and turn it in ur hand to clean it up...
> ...


warm water? sandpaper could this bring back some power? 




and tell me what will i see if the motor is totally cooked?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 13 2009, 10:14 AM~13560390
> *warm water? sandpaper could this bring back some power?
> and tell me what will i see if the motor is totally cooked?
> *


usually if the motor is shot the brush plate is usually missing a section where the motor arched and hit the brushplate..since the arch is tryin to find a ground point..the brush plate is the 1st place it goes to since the brush plate is grounded...so the brush plate usually gets a huge chunk missing out of it...

warm soapy water and some sand paper..the motor needs to be cleaned..once its clean youll see if theres anything visibly looking wrong to it..clean the motor up with some hot soapy water and a spong on the inside of the motor and then post some pics of it...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

all cleaned up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 14 2009, 04:06 PM~13575277
> *all cleaned up
> 
> 
> ...



motor looks 100% better than it did before...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: what up fish you got sacos for sale homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 14 2009, 04:56 PM~13575928
> *:wave:  :wave:  what up fish you got sacos for sale homie
> *



hey homie...i dont have anything for sale currently...we dont stock parts we just do the installs and fab work...you can try blackmagic, koolaid, pro hopper, street life or even pitbull...im not sure what all companies carry the saco..but i know for sure pro hopper will...if they arent out of stock on them already


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 15 2009, 08:01 PM~13588227
> *:wave:
> *



:machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP GUYS HAVEN'T STOPPED AT YOUR SITE IN A MINUTES HOW EVERYTHING WITH YOU GUYS.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 17 2009, 07:16 PM~13609928
> *WHAT'S UP GUYS HAVEN'T STOPPED AT YOUR SITE IN A MINUTES HOW EVERYTHING WITH YOU GUYS.
> *



hey whats up...good good....just getting ready to deliver the homie alex's car on saturday...got things squared away and he was patient with us during the move process so it took us a lil longer than expected to get his car back...but im sure he'll definately enjoy the results...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...and all the blue tape u see up front is the taped off threads for the noids


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:33 PM~13612418
> *got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: dats tight :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 18 2009, 12:38 AM~13612474
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  dats tight      :yes:  :yes:
> *


been slaving on the car since 10:30am lol


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:42 PM~13612520
> *been slaving on the car since 10:30am lol
> *



it all paid off !! good work jeff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 18 2009, 12:49 AM~13612575
> *it all paid off !! good work jeff  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks...but it was jeff and mino...cant forget the homie...


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2009, 12:03 AM~13612649
> *thanks...but it was jeff and mino...cant forget the homie...
> *


oh yea for sure cant forget bout mino!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 1972 impala. it has adjustable uppers and lowers. I put a bridge in it and reinforced the arches and rear end. Now when i raise it all the way up the cylinders lean towards the rear and the rear end pushes forward. do i need to position the cylinders so they are straight up when extended all the way and will this help with the rear end pushing forward. i also noticed the passenger wheel is forward a little more than the driver side. thanks for ur help


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

the adjustables are equal on both sides


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 18 2009, 01:17 AM~13612705
> *oh yea for sure cant forget bout mino!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 06:08 PM~13624269
> *the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:41 AM~13620448
> *I have a 1972 impala. it has adjustable uppers and lowers. I put a bridge in it and reinforced the arches and rear end. Now when i raise it all the way up the cylinders lean towards the rear and the rear end pushes forward.  do i need to position the cylinders so they are straight up when extended all the way and will this help with the rear end pushing forward. i also noticed the passenger wheel is forward a little more than the driver side. thanks for ur help
> *



its all in how u adjust the rear suspension...when layed out the cylinder will lean towards the back seat if the the suspension is adjusted one way..or if its ajusted another way the cylinder could tip back towards the back of the car and it also depends on the actual placement of the powerballs ontop of the axle..you gotta play with all that... cuz when u extend ur lowers when the car is fully layed out as far as it can go the axle will sit further back than the stock location and ur holes for the cylinders are in about the same location as if u just drilled a hole straight up from the factory spring pocket..so the cylinder will lean towards the back seat....if they lean too far then u need to play around...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks. also on the rear clinders should they by straight up and down when the car is locked up? right now they lean back. should i cut the mounts off and reweld them with the car locked up. should i worry about the rear end pushing forward when locked up. thanks for the advice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Apr 21 2009, 07:37 AM~13640411
> *thanks. also on the rear clinders should they by straight up and down when the car is locked up? right now they lean back. should i cut the mounts off and reweld them with the car locked up. should i worry about the rear end pushing forward when locked up. thanks for the advice
> *



most of the time the cylinders lean towards the back seat when the car is layed out and straighten when its lock up...but if they lean too much either layed out or locked up, then id reposition them...but if u have extended any of the rear suspension that will also cause the cylinders to lean when layed out or locked up


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave: Great work Jeff!


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

GOT A QUICK QUESTION ..IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO RUN AIR IN A REGULAR PUMP?WILL IT HELP OR HURT ME..THANKS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Apr 21 2009, 02:13 PM~13643900
> *GOT A QUICK QUESTION ..IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO RUN AIR IN A REGULAR PUMP?WILL IT HELP OR HURT ME..THANKS
> *


people have done it..30psi max..but you really dont need to do it...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :wave: Great work Jeff!
> [/b]


thanks homie..when u getting your car done..buy the time u get that bladder installed we will be onto flux capacitor pumps...lol


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 01:22 PM~13644000
> *people have done it..30psi max..but you really dont need to do it...
> *


THANKS


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

I got a 87 cadillac and I have 4 pumps 10 batts., 8in. clyd in the front and 12in. in the back. Do you think I will need chains in the rear to do a standing 3wheel?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13646892
> *I got a 87 cadillac and I have 4 pumps 10 batts., 8in. clyd in the front and 12in. in the back. Do you think I will need chains in the rear to do a standing 3wheel?
> *



with running only 12s more than likely you will need the chains..if ur running 14s or taller then u dont necessarily need the chains but you can still use them...and hopefull that frame is wrapped up


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13644012
> *thanks homie..when u getting your car done..buy the time u get that bladder installed we will be onto flux capacitor pumps...lol
> *


The house kinda broke me. For now I`m doin side jobs out the garage. I sold a total of 5 setups & installed 3 of them. Re-plumbed & re-built a few pumps. Now I`m on my second frame wrap! Before I can go out & play I have to make sure my chores are done ya feel?! Plus I gotta step my game up....If you wanna roll with the big dawgs you cant piss like a puppy!  :biggrin:  I`ll be out there soon enough.....with my family & God on my side anythings possible!


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13649200
> *with running only 12s more than likely you will need the chains..if ur running 14s or taller then u dont necessarily need the chains but you can still use them...and hopefull that frame is wrapped up
> *


Yeah i wrapping the frame now. How should i do the chains? l l , / \ , \ /


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHUTTUP KING ? I NEED INPUT HOMIE ON WHAT MODS WILL IT CONSIDER TO BE RADICAL AND MODS TO KEEP IT STREET?
#1 IF I INSTALL A BRIDGE REMOVE SPRING PERGES AND SHOCK MOUNTS??
#2 IF I ADD DROP MOUNTS ABOUT 5 INCHES
#3 REMOVING THE EARS OFF THE REAR AXLE ( DUE TO BREAKING THEM OFF)
#4 REPLACING THE REAR BELLY WITH JUST SQUARE TUBING TO MAKE THE NEW MOUNTS FOR TRAILING ARM,,ITS ALL FOR NOW,,THANKS FOR ANYONES INPUT ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13654202
> *WHUTTUP KING ? I NEED INPUT HOMIE ON WHAT MODS WILL IT CONSIDER TO BE RADICAL AND MODS TO KEEP IT STREET?
> #1 IF I INSTALL A BRIDGE REMOVE SPRING PERGES AND SHOCK MOUNTS??
> #2 IF I ADD DROP MOUNTS ABOUT 5 INCHES
> ...



i believe removing factory mounting points and making new ones in a different location may bump you up in class..but ive hopped in a street class before with another car who had dropped the lower trailing arm mounts and i also believe even the uppers and no one said shit..so who the fuck knows these days lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2009, 11:06 AM~13654756
> *i believe removing factory mounting points and making new ones in a different location may bump you up in class..but ive hopped in a street class before with another car who had dropped the lower trailing arm mounts and i also believe even the uppers and no one said shit..so who the fuck knows these days lol
> *


YEAH I DONT THINK IMA BE WITH THE BIG BOYS THIS YEAR,, :biggrin: 
JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT BASIC,,


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13649200
> *with running only 12s more than likely you will need the chains..if ur running 14s or taller then u dont necessarily need the chains but you can still use them...and hopefull that frame is wrapped up
> *


Yeah i wrapping the frame now. How should i do the chains? l l , / \ , \ /


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 22 2009, 03:00 PM~13657182
> *YEAH I DONT THINK IMA BE WITH THE BIG BOYS THIS YEAR,, :biggrin:
> JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT BASIC,,
> *



ya street hopper is fine with me...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 22 2009, 09:12 PM~13661214
> *Yeah i wrapping the frame now. How should i do the chains?  l l , / \ , \ /
> *



some people put them straight up and down closest to the pumpkin..others will run them a lil more towards teh cylinder...but i believe you get the best results with them closer to the pumpkin


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

So run them straight up and down next to the pumpkin?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 AM~13665009
> *So run them straight up and down next to the pumpkin?
> *


YEP !! :thumbsup: ANYWHERE BETWEEN THE POWERBALLS AND PUMPKIN !!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 AM~13665009
> *So run them straight up and down next to the pumpkin?
> *



yes sir..and u have to run them a few inches shorter than the length of ur rear cylinder


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok Thanks for the help. :biggrin: 
I also wondering how much should I extend my upper a-arms? I thinking 1in. I plan on hopping too.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

wats up jeff :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 24 2009, 09:14 AM~13676244
> *Ok Thanks for the help. :biggrin:
> I also wondering how much should I extend my upper a-arms? I thinking 1in. I plan on hopping too.
> *


If ur not modifying the lower trailing arms the you'd probably want to do the uppers about 3/4 of an inch. But really something you need to look at ur suspension to see what may work best


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2009, 02:59 PM~13679168
> *If ur not modifying the lower trailing arms the you'd probably want to do the uppers about 3/4 of an inch. But really something you need to look at ur suspension to see what may work best
> *


What would I have to do to the lower arms? When Im looking at my suspension what am I looking for?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13681637
> *What would I have to do to the lower arms? When Im looking at my suspension what am I looking for?
> *



what youre looking for is when the car is layed out as far as it can go, whats the pinion angle...u can get away with + or - 3 degree of pinion angle before u feel the vibration...my own car sits about stock height..so mine dont sit so low..so i pretty much already start off with a straight pinion angle..but since i can achieve more lock up i set my suspension up so that my pinion angle is slightly facing upwards..which still allow me to drive at my lowest point, but also at my highest point...i also run drop mounts so that my pinion angle doesnt change much either...as well as a slip yoke is installed as well so im not shoving the driveshaft up into the tail shaft of the tranny....so what you need to do is set ur suspension up accordingly to how the car sits at its lowest point with a slight upwards pinion angle and that will give u a lil more lock up before the pinion angle gets nuts and u get a vibration..so its hard to say what extensions are gonna work on your car cuz each can be different...so its easier to have an adjustable suspension

my pinion angle as my car sits at its lowest point









my car locked up at its highest point and my pinon angle isnt bad at all with a 34 inch ground to bottom of the bumper lock up


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2009, 11:03 PM~13683035
> *what youre looking for is when the car is layed out as far as it can go, whats the pinion angle...u can get away with + or - 3 degree of pinion angle before u feel the vibration...my own car sits about stock height..so mine dont sit so low..so i pretty much already start off with a straight pinion angle..but since i can achieve more lock up i set my suspension up so that my pinion angle is slightly facing upwards..which still allow me to drive at my lowest point, but also at my highest point...i also run drop mounts so that my pinion angle doesnt change much either...as well as a slip yoke is installed as well so im not shoving the driveshaft up into the tail shaft of the tranny....so what you need to do is set ur suspension up accordingly to how the car sits at its lowest point with a slight upwards pinion angle and that will give u a lil more lock up before the pinion angle gets nuts and u get a vibration..so its hard to say what extensions are gonna work on your car cuz each can be different...so its easier to have an adjustable suspension
> 
> my pinion angle as my car sits at its lowest point
> ...


i got adjustable uppers but I didnt plan on getting lowers. Did you think I need to get adjustable lowers? I noticed in the pic you didnt plate the lower trailing arm mount. where the bolt goes. Was there any reason why not?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13688619
> *i got adjustable uppers but I didnt plan on getting lowers. Did you think I need to get adjustable lowers? I noticed in the pic you didnt plate the lower trailing arm mount. where the bolt goes. Was there any reason why not?
> *



i dont overlock my rear suspension..plus its on 36v to the back pumps..i just didnt plate the lower trailing arm mounts cuz im really easy on the car in that sense..although its not a bad idea to plate the outside of the mounts...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup homies jus thought i stop by n say was up!! havent been on here 4 a while


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13693733
> *sup homies jus thought i stop by n say was up!!  havent been on here 4 a while
> *


Ya sure haven't seen you on for a good minute. What you been up to homie


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2009, 12:51 AM~13690860
> *i dont overlock my rear suspension..plus its on 36v to the back pumps..i just didnt plate the lower trailing arm mounts cuz im really easy on the car in that sense..although its not a bad idea to plate the outside of the mounts...
> *


I going to plate mine while Im at it. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Apr 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13696477
> *I going to plate mine while Im at it. Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


You can't go wrong doing it.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Yo King fish. i just bought these new silly-noids. how do i put them on....


























:biggrin: Sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 26 2009, 08:36 PM~13696806
> *Yo King fish. i just bought these new silly-noids. how do i put them on....
> :biggrin:  Sup brotha :biggrin:
> *



well if they are silly noids..stop tickling them already lol...not much here just taking care of my dad after having surgery on friday...so just been hangin out with im for the next week or so


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13697605
> *well if they are silly noids..stop tickling them already lol...not much here just taking care of my dad after having surgery on friday...so just been hangin out with im for the next week or so
> *


It's good to spend time with the ones who need it. I'm actually at the hospital right now. My son was born 4-25-09 @ 2:43 am, Been in here since friday, I finally broke down and ran home to grab the laptop to get my L.I.L. fix for the day.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 26 2009, 11:59 PM~13699175
> *It's good to spend time with the ones who need it. I'm actually at the hospital right now. My son was born 4-25-09 @ 2:43 am, Been in here since friday, I finally broke down and ran home to grab the laptop to get my L.I.L. fix for the day.
> *


congrats homie !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 26 2009, 11:59 PM~13699175
> *It's good to spend time with the ones who need it. I'm actually at the hospital right now. My son was born 4-25-09 @ 2:43 am, Been in here since friday, I finally broke down and ran home to grab the laptop to get my L.I.L. fix for the day.
> *



congrats homie..i bet his middle name is L.I.L. aint it lol...ill be working on my own little ones after i get married in june


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

fresh fish!!! fresh fish!! lol j/k :biggrin: hey whats your regal look like layed out?? thats about how high im wanting to go with mine....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Apr 27 2009, 02:51 PM~13704887
> *fresh fish!!! fresh fish!!  lol j/k :biggrin:  hey whats your regal look like layed out?? thats about how high im wanting to go with mine....
> *



Mine layed out is roughly stock height. I have 2 ton coils with 4 turns with reverse deep cups so my rear coils sit 2 inches lower as well


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IF YOU ARE ABLE TO ANSWER ALL THIS BUT MAYBE SOMEONE CAN AND ALL ADVICE AND HELP IS APPRECIATED  THANKS
THESE QUESTIONS PROBABLY HAVE BEEN ASKED BEFORE I'VE SEARCHED AND CAN'T FIND IT FIRST QUESTION WOULD A DOOR FROM A HARD TOP WORK ON A 65 VERT? ALSO WHAT THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THE HARD TOP FRAME AND A VERT FRAME(ALSO 65)WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE THE HARD TOP FRAME WORK ON MY VERT? ARE THERE DIFFRENT MOUNTS AND WHERE? DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS? HERES WHAT I'M WORKING WITH


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 28 2009, 06:16 PM~13719798
> *I DONT KNOW IF YOU ARE ABLE TO ANSWER ALL THIS BUT MAYBE SOMEONE CAN AND ALL ADVICE AND HELP IS APPRECIATED  THANKS
> THESE QUESTIONS PROBABLY HAVE BEEN ASKED BEFORE I'VE SEARCHED AND CAN'T FIND IT FIRST QUESTION WOULD A DOOR FROM A HARD TOP WORK ON A 65 VERT? ALSO WHAT THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THE HARD TOP FRAME AND A VERT FRAME(ALSO 65)WHAT WOULD I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE THE HARD TOP FRAME WORK ON MY VERT? ARE THERE DIFFRENT MOUNTS AND WHERE? DOES ANY ONE HAVE PICS? HERES WHAT I'M WORKING WITH
> 
> ...


The difference between the hard top frame and the vert frames are that the vert frames have 4 extra body mounts..i know this holds true for the early impala verts..i assume that will hold try on the later ones as well..but dont quote me on that one...the frames are interchangable just you make need to weld on the other mounts...if u already got a vert why dont you just reinforce the frame u got on the car?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 09:43 PM~13720696
> *The difference between the hard top frame and the vert frames are that the vert frames have 4 extra body mounts..i know this holds true for the early impala verts..i assume that will hold try on the later ones as well..but dont quote me on that one...the frames are interchangable just you make need to weld on the other mounts...if u already got a vert why dont you just reinforce the frame u got on the car?
> *



THE FRAME THAT IT HAS HAS ROTT IN SO MANY DIFFRENT PLACES ITS REALLY WEAK IF YOU SEEN THE FRAME YOU WOULD DEFINATLY AGREE THERES HOLES AND BIG CRACKS IN IT..........I WENT UNDER THE CAR AND TRIED TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY DIFFRENCE IN MOUNTS DIDNT REALLY SEE ANYTHING DIFFRENT BUT I THINK WITH A LIFT I CAN GET A BETTER LOOK BUT SO FAR THE LOOK VERY SIMALER AND I WAS TOLD THE OTHER FRAME WAS FROM A HARD TOP.......ANOTHER THING I NOTICED THE SAME WAS THE BACK OF THE FRAME THAT ON THE VERT IS NOT BOXED IN IN THE BACK OF THE CAR.......I THOUGHT VERT FRAMES WERE BOXED IN THE BACK COMING OUT IF THE FACTORY OR IS THAT JUST CANADIAN FRAMES?  

ON THE 4 EXTRA MOUNTS ARE THEY IN A CERTAIN SPOT?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Apr 28 2009, 07:58 PM~13720857
> *THE FRAME THAT IT HAS HAS ROTT IN SO MANY DIFFRENT PLACES ITS REALLY WEAK IF YOU SEEN THE FRAME YOU WOULD DEFINATLY AGREE THERES HOLES AND BIG CRACKS IN IT..........I WENT UNDER THE CAR AND TRIED TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY DIFFRENCE IN MOUNTS DIDNT REALLY SEE ANYTHING DIFFRENT BUT I THINK WITH A LIFT I CAN GET A BETTER LOOK BUT SO FAR THE LOOK VERY SIMALER AND I WAS TOLD THE OTHER FRAME WAS FROM A HARD TOP.......ANOTHER THING I NOTICED THE SAME WAS THE BACK OF THE FRAME THAT ON THE VERT IS NOT BOXED IN IN THE BACK OF THE CAR.......I THOUGHT VERT FRAMES WERE BOXED IN THE BACK COMING OUT IF THE FACTORY OR IS THAT JUST CANADIAN FRAMES?
> 
> ON THE 4 EXTRA MOUNTS ARE THEY IN A CERTAIN SPOT?
> *


i know on the early impalas the extra mounts were locked infront and behind the tunnel i believe it was...the 65 to 66 impalas may not have them due to not being as long of a car as they earlier ones were...the canadian frames were boxed in but the vert frames the rear arches i beleive we a thicker metal..i dont quite recall id have to look that up..but since youre gonna reinforce the frame cuz its a vert...the rest really isnt worth worrying about cuz the frame will be stronger anyways...but you shouldnt have an issue swapping the hardtop frame to the vert car


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT !!!
HEY KING IM IN A BIT OF A BIND,,,IVE STRAPPED MY FRAME,BUT IM CURIOUS ON HOW I SHOULD DO MY CENTER SECTION,,I DONT WANNA PLATE THE TOP OF IT AND I DONT WANNA LEAVE THE INSIDE FRAME RAILS OPEN EITHER,,,WHAT WOULD YOU RECOMMEND,,ITS ALL IN 3/16 ,I KINDA WANNA REMOVE THE PARTS WHERE THE CROSSMEMEBER IS BOLTED TO AND REPLACE IT WITH STRONGER STEEL AND JUST MAKE A SOLID PLATE FROM FRONT TO BACK,,!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 1 2009, 09:59 AM~13753687
> *TTT !!!
> HEY KING IM IN  A BIT OF A BIND,,,IVE STRAPPED MY FRAME,BUT IM CURIOUS ON HOW I SHOULD DO MY CENTER SECTION,,I DONT WANNA PLATE THE TOP OF IT AND I DONT WANNA LEAVE THE INSIDE FRAME RAILS OPEN EITHER,,,WHAT WOULD YOU RECOMMEND,,ITS ALL IN 3/16 ,I KINDA WANNA REMOVE THE PARTS WHERE THE CROSSMEMEBER IS BOLTED TO AND REPLACE IT WITH STRONGER STEEL AND JUST MAKE A SOLID PLATE FROM FRONT TO BACK,,!!
> *



what we do is remove the mounts that are bolted to the frame and plate the top of the crossmember in 1/4 plate...then bolt those frame mounts onto some new motor mounts thats attached to the motor...then reset the motor and tranny back onto the frame..bolt up the tranny to the tranny mount..cuz that will give u the position of where your motor should be..and once the motor is leve up front, tack those frame mounts in then unbolt the motor from them and unbolt ur tranny..remove them then finish welding in ur frame mounts...id really box those inside frame rails in...it does make a difference..especially in the 3 wheel..the frame doesnt twist and make ur 3 wheel look like a bananna


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey whats crackin?? have you ever heard of a t-top kit for a G body??? ya i know its a weird question...  thanks for the good info homie!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@May 1 2009, 11:43 AM~13754890
> *hey whats crackin?? have you ever heard of a t-top kit for a G body??? ya i know its a weird question...   thanks for the good info homie!!
> *



nope, i personally havent heard of a t-top kit for a g body


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

What size strokes you usin for the back?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

KOOL THANKS KING!! I WHAT ABOUT REINFORCING THE REAR BELLY ?? I REWELDED ALL THE ORIGINAL SEAMS,,,


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 01:07 AM~13724350
> *i know on the early impalas the extra mounts were locked infront and behind the tunnel i believe it was...the 65 to 66 impalas may not have them due to not being as long of a car as they earlier ones were...the canadian frames were boxed in but the vert frames the rear arches i beleive we a thicker metal..i dont quite recall id have to look that up..but since youre gonna reinforce the frame cuz its a vert...the rest really isnt worth worrying about cuz the frame will be stronger anyways...but you shouldnt have an issue swapping the hardtop frame to the vert car
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> What size strokes you usin for the back?
> [/b]


i got 16s in the back now...i had 14s


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 1 2009, 09:51 PM~13760659
> *KOOL THANKS KING!! I WHAT ABOUT REINFORCING THE REAR BELLY ?? I REWELDED ALL THE ORIGINAL SEAMS,,,
> *



rear belly?...are you maybe meaning the rear arches..cuz only thing refered to on a car as the belly is the crossmember...or otherwise called the chest plate if ur refering to the bottom of the crossmember


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

ya i didnt think they had any t-top kits, but ya never know right.. :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2009, 12:06 AM~13761887
> *rear belly?...are you maybe meaning the rear arches..cuz only thing refered to on a car as the belly is the crossmember...or otherwise called the chest plate if ur refering to the bottom of the crossmember
> *


THE REAR PLATE TO WHERE THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS ARE MOUNTED TO !!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 2 2009, 01:43 PM~13764598
> *THE REAR PLATE TO WHERE THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS ARE MOUNTED TO !!
> *


*is that your car on your avi*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 2 2009, 12:43 PM~13764598
> *THE REAR PLATE TO WHERE THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS ARE MOUNTED TO !!
> *


if youre talking about on the frame and not on the axle you can plate the outsides of those mounting areas to keep from destroying the holes...then yes u can do it...i didnt do mine and dont have a problem..and thats also becuz im very careful on my switches with overlocking the rear...plus i then did drop mounts as well


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 2 2009, 01:37 PM~13764919
> *is that your car on your avi
> *


NOPE,,THATS THE BARNEY 2 YEARS AGO AT HILLSBORO,,I THINK IT WAS BILLYS,,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2009, 05:31 PM~13766189
> *if youre talking about on the frame and not on the axle you can plate the outsides of those mounting areas to keep from destroying the holes...then yes u can do it...i didnt do mine and dont have a problem..and thats also becuz im very careful on my switches with overlocking the rear...plus i then did drop mounts as well
> *


KOOL BEANS HOMIE,,FUCK IT,,IM NOT GONNA BOTHER DOING MINE,,,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 2 2009, 11:52 PM~13768748
> *KOOL BEANS HOMIE,,FUCK IT,,IM NOT GONNA BOTHER DOING MINE,,,
> *



if you think youll be heavy on the switch for the rear pumps its not a bad idea to do it though...i had a lifted car 1 time before it was stolen and i learned quite a lot in those 6 months before it was stolen...lol...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well im plating in or boxing in the stock mounts to the lower trailing arms,but havent done anything with the uppers,,it looks like a pain to box that whole panel out,,im doing drop mounts also,,and its bridgedmmima take pics of my ghetto first time frame and show ya sometime 2marro,,,lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 3 2009, 08:24 AM~13769718
> *well im plating in or boxing in the stock mounts to the lower trailing arms,but havent done anything with the uppers,,it looks like a pain to box that whole panel out,,im doing drop mounts also,,and its bridgedmmima take pics of my ghetto first time frame and show ya sometime 2marro,,,lol
> *



some people have just welded washers to the outside holes..but if ur doing drop mounts then i wouldnt worry too much about it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

how can i take a reds dump completly apart .im doing this becouse it seems to work sometimes,and sometimes nothing.so fare i have unscrewed and removed the chrome from the rubber piece.is that as fare as its gonna come apart?and i am going to order some new ones,i just want to see if these are still useable.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 3 2009, 12:49 PM~13770943
> *how can i take a reds dump completly apart .im doing this becouse it seems to work sometimes,and sometimes nothing.so fare i have unscrewed and removed the chrome from the rubber piece.is that as fare as its gonna come apart?and i am going to order some new ones,i just want to see if these are still useable.
> *



if it works and not works sounds like u might have contaminents inside the cartridge...you need to unscrew it off the dump block then blow it out with some compressed air...if that doesnt work see if someone has just the dump cartridge or buy urself a new dump..they are about 65 bucks or so


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yea im already ordering some new dumps just wanted to know if there still worth having.oh and i think i had confused you a lil bit.i meant i unscrewed the cartrighe and cleaned the dump all the way out.and i noticed there was a lil oil in there.i have 2 italians to the front pump and 1 red on each rear pump.thinking of putting the italians on the rear and buying an adel for the front.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yea and they still dont work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 3 2009, 01:42 PM~13771199
> *yea im already ordering some new dumps just wanted to know if there still worth having.oh and i think i had confused you a lil bit.i meant i unscrewed the cartrighe and cleaned the dump all the way out.and i noticed there was a lil oil in there.i have 2 italians to the front pump and 1 red on each rear pump.thinking of putting the italians on the rear and buying an adel for the front.
> *



sometimes dumps just need replacing lol...and u never can go wrong with running a adex....it was 3 years before i ever had to rebuild my adex...i love that dump


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hears another problem i have just came across. found out that the dumps wearnt the problem.the problem is that there wasnt any power going from the celinoids to the pumps. all i heard on the celinoids was a click.but then i had finally got the left celinoid to work and the right one is still not working.when i raise the left one the whole way up it make a constant ticking noise.man i do not know what the problem is. and the celinoids i have are some huge heavy duty ones that hold 5 batts a piece. and i have 3 of them. i need help asap!! thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 4 2009, 10:36 PM~13786626
> *hears another problem i have just came across. found out that the dumps wearnt the problem.the problem is that there wasnt any power going from the celinoids to the pumps. all i heard on the celinoids was a click.but then i had finally got the left celinoid to work and the right one is still not working.when i raise the left one the whole way up it make a constant ticking noise.man i do not know what the problem is. and the celinoids i have are some huge heavy duty ones that hold 5 batts a piece. and i have 3 of them. i need help asap!! thanks
> *



if the solenoid is just clicking you might need to rebuild the solenoid..or there may be a low battery, or a dead battery under a load thats causing it...also those heavy duty noids u say u have assuming they are the ones im thinkng of, then there needs to be a ground wire comin off one of the top terminal posts as well...do u have any pics of the setup...if the soelnoid is clicking then that means they are opening but no juice is flowing thru


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i guess i am going to open it and rebuild it.but yea i have everything grounded how its supposed to be.and thats the problem theres no juice gettin threw to the pump.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 5 2009, 04:06 PM~13794134
> *i guess i am going to open it and rebuild it.but yea i have everything grounded how its supposed to be.and thats the problem theres no juice gettin threw to the pump.
> *


if nothing is getting thru to the pump it may be a bad battery as well...id have all youre batteries load tested...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats what i was thinking.thanks for the help.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 5 2009, 04:53 PM~13794613
> *thats what i was thinking.thanks for the help.
> *



no problem...have the batteries load tested and also make sure that they are charged..cuz ur running a single solenoid..they will either be stuck closed or open and if its clicking sounds like its opening but no juice is flowing thru which would leave me to believe you have a battery issue


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

wut kind of pumps are these in the middle?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

whats up homie......I figured I'd bump your topic with my question instead of the usual PM :biggrin: 



I'm trying to get the caddy to stand 3 .........wtf needs to be done here besides the ol bridge n chain. :dunno: 

I got the 14's in the back.........what if I take out the rear sway bar ? would that help any ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 11 2009, 05:25 PM~13855160
> *whats up homie......I figured I'd bump your topic with my question instead of the usual PM :biggrin:
> I'm trying to get the caddy to stand 3 .........wtf needs to be done here besides the ol bridge n chain. :dunno:
> 
> ...



removing the rear sway bar will help...personally id run 3 pumps if u dont have them already..14s are fine depending on how much coil u have in the rear..and if u got the inside frame rail boxed in and the outside frame rail plated it will stand a whole lot easier


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 6 2009, 01:38 PM~13804777
> *wut kind of pumps are these in the middle?
> 
> 
> ...


back doored piston pump...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13857538
> *removing the rear sway bar will help...personally id run 3 pumps if u dont have them already..14s are fine depending on how much coil u have in the rear..and if u got the inside frame rail boxed in and the outside frame rail plated it will stand a whole lot easier
> *



yeah I'm runnin 3 pumps. and and almost no coil in the rear.....just a few turns from the old front factory coils.

I dump a rear corner, and its drops some....but not enough to pick up the front corner.

I'm going to try taking out the sway bar and see what it does.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 12 2009, 03:48 PM~13865252
> *yeah I'm runnin 3 pumps.  and and almost no coil in the rear.....just a few turns from the old front factory coils.
> 
> I dump a rear corner, and its drops some....but not enough to pick up the front corner.
> ...


It's possible you may need more coil in the rear to pick the corner up higher before it sits over


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 12 2009, 05:26 PM~13865645
> *It's possible you may need more coil in the rear to pick the corner up higher before it sits over
> *



alright... I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 12 2009, 05:50 PM~13866723
> *alright... I'll keep that in mind.
> *



ya if you have more coil in the rear, the car is already starting off at a higher bumper height when the car is at its lowest... so then you use less cylinder to get the rear corner even higher before the car tips...so if u have less coil you need to use more cylinder...and if u have less coil and they are completely compressed then you really need to use more cylinder lol...so if u can start out with a higher rear then thats less you have to use on the cylinder


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 12 2009, 05:50 PM~13866723
> *alright... I'll keep that in mind.
> *



here this will give u a better understanding...

u can see how many turns i have on my 2 ton coils..which is 5 1/2 turns...then you can see that my 16s are only extended 12 inches and my rear bumper lock up is inbetween 32 and 33 inches...so you can imagine how high my rear corner will get when the car stands 3...


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 6 2009, 12:38 PM~13804777
> *wut kind of pumps are these in the middle?
> 
> 
> ...


yes these are back doored piston made by designs unlimited i know cause i work there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@May 12 2009, 11:27 PM~13870265
> *yes these are back doored piston made by designs unlimited i know cause i work there
> *



how long ago were those made...i only ask cuz the side of those backing plates ive seen on older piston pumps, when they first had arrived


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Kingfish you coming to fresno this weekend for the show


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 11:50 PM~13870504
> *Kingfish you coming to fresno this weekend for the show
> *



most likely not...none of our cars are ready...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i think i fucked up,,i extended my lower rear trailing arms 2 inches,,
is it too much? i have adjustable uppers but havent tried them on
im running 14's and im also bridged,,i made the lowers outta 3/16 boxed tubing,i didnt wanna run stocks extended,,too flemsy,,anyways,,i was looking to se how i can do my drop mounts ????
on my g-body :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 13 2009, 03:28 PM~13875618
> *i think i fucked up,,i extended my lower rear trailing arms 2 inches,,
> is it too much? i have adjustable uppers but havent tried them on
> im running 14's and im also bridged,,i made the lowers outta 3/16 boxed tubing,i didnt wanna run stocks extended,,too flemsy,,anyways,,i was looking to se how i can do my drop mounts ????
> ...



the 2 inches might be too long and then again might not..but in building a hopper the rear suspension mods are gonna play a big part in getting the car to work....i just dropped my mounts directly below the factory mount location...you can get some drop mounts from blackmagic that bolt right in..or make ur own...i made my own when i was in a hurry...i may leave them the way they are or then again i might cut them out and fab up some new mounts


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

damnit !! i did notice your drop mounts,,i noticed them on your pics,,,it just seemed that one inch wasnt gonna do enuff,,guess i gotta put it all together and go from there,,
thanks king


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 13 2009, 05:20 PM~13876809
> *damnit !! i did notice your drop mounts,,i noticed them on your pics,,,it just seemed that one inch wasnt gonna do enuff,,guess i gotta put it all together and go from there,,
> thanks king
> *



ya its really soemthing that you have to play around with...thats why adjustable uppers and lowers are really nice to have if u can afford them cuz you can play around with the adjustments instead of tryin to do stock suspension and extending shit from there

but also dont just limit urself to my advise...theres quite a few people on here who can provide you with more informantion than i know of to help you out...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I appriciate the pics homie  


I took off the sway bar today......and it still don't tip.


I'm going to try running more coil and see what that does for me.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 13 2009, 06:16 PM~13877363
> *I appriciate the pics homie
> I took off the sway bar today......and it still don't tip.
> I'm going to try running more coil and see what that does for me.
> *



you got any pics of it by chance...but i believe some more coil would definately help u out...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

pics of what ? I'll run out and take em right now


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I know I have to re-do them power balls......need to find some 3" channel first :angry:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks king,,ima try and insatll my uppers 2marro and give ya the info,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 13 2009, 07:01 PM~13877696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



okay couple things here...you need to notch out the section of frame that the upper trailing arms hit onto when the car is locked up...that will keep those from getting tweaked out....also you can install a bridge a few inches lower than where the factory spring pockets are located and that will allow you to run a lil more coil but still sit low...or you can run more coil in the rear and that shoudl help get u to stand 3 wheel...or u can do a bridge and a lil more coil and that would help out as well....and i forget if u mentioned it but if the frame rails are boxed in an reinforced that will help the car stand a whole lot easier


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 13 2009, 06:01 PM~13877696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo better get longer brake lines they are about to tear


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 13 2009, 11:50 PM~13881452
> *yo better get longer brake lines they are about to tear
> *



ya what he said lol


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 14 2009, 12:50 AM~13881452
> *yo better get longer brake lines they are about to tear
> *



yeah I know.... I'm trying to figure out if I can use some from another vehicle....before I have to get some made.

Idon't know which car is compatable.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13880461
> *okay couple things here...you need to notch out the section of frame that the upper trailing arms hit onto when the car is locked up...that will keep those from getting tweaked out....also you can install a bridge a few inches lower than where the factory spring pockets are located and that will allow you to run a lil more coil but still sit low...or you can run more coil in the rear and that shoudl help get u to stand 3 wheel...or u can do a bridge and a lil more coil and that would help out as well....and i forget if u mentioned it but if the frame rails are boxed in an reinforced that will help the car stand a whole lot easier
> *



okay.....so after I wrap the arches......I can weld a bridge below the perches.

how far under the perches should the bridge be?
and will it be strong enough to run chains......being that its not sitting on top of the rails?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 14 2009, 05:10 AM~13882638
> *okay.....so after I wrap the arches......I can weld a bridge below the perches.
> 
> how far under the perches should the bridge be?
> ...



you could cut ur old perches out and put the bridge where they were located..or cut them out and put the bridge about a inch or 2 lower than where they were located...then once its welded to the frame rails...plate the inside of the frame rail where the bridge it...then weld that plate to the bridge for added support...the bridge will hold with chains...i would also suggest u wrap no only the arches but the frame rails as well...and use a lil more coil in the rear...and cut out the section of metal under where the upper trailing arms hit onto


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I HAVE THE SAME SIZE CYLIDERS BRIDGE ETC..... HOMIE KINGFISH IS RIGHT BUT I ALSO RECOMEND YOU GET SOME ADJUSTABLE UPPERS IF HE HASNT MENTIONED IT ALREADY WHEN I HAD MY STOCK UPPERS THE METAL TORE WHERE YOU BOLT TO THE AXEL FROM TWISTING......YOU PROBABLY SEEN THIS PIC ALREADY BUT HERES MINE SITTING 3


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 14 2009, 01:39 PM~13886178
> *I HAVE THE SAME SIZE CYLIDERS BRIDGE ETC..... HOMIE KINGFISH IS RIGHT BUT I ALSO RECOMEND YOU GET SOME ADJUSTABLE UPPERS IF HE HASNT MENTIONED IT ALREADY WHEN I HAD MY STOCK UPPERS THE METAL TORE WHERE YOU BOLT TO THE AXEL FROM TWISTING......YOU PROBABLY SEEN THIS PIC ALREADY BUT HERES MINE SITTING 3
> 
> 
> ...



the only thing i dont like about these cars and the big body caddys is when ur riding 3 wheel and u hang that bitch up there you have to worry about the back corner hitting floor...more so on the big body lacs...and those damn pieces aint cheap to replace lol


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13887820
> *the only thing i dont like about these cars and the big body caddys is when ur riding 3 wheel and u hang that bitch up there you have to worry about the back corner hitting floor...more so on the big body lacs...and those damn pieces aint cheap to replace lol
> *



YUP YOUR RIGHT I'VE LOST THAT PIECE SO MANY TIMES I SCREWED THAT ONE IN ON THE BOTTOM AND I HAVE A BACK UP JUST IN CASE...........


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 14 2009, 01:39 PM~13886178
> *I HAVE THE SAME SIZE CYLIDERS BRIDGE ETC..... HOMIE KINGFISH IS RIGHT BUT I ALSO RECOMEND YOU GET SOME ADJUSTABLE UPPERS IF HE HASNT MENTIONED IT ALREADY WHEN I HAD MY STOCK UPPERS THE METAL TORE WHERE YOU BOLT TO THE AXEL FROM TWISTING......YOU PROBABLY SEEN THIS PIC ALREADY BUT HERES MINE SITTING 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 12 2009, 11:41 PM~13870422
> *how long ago were those made...i only ask cuz the side of those backing plates ive seen on older piston pumps, when they first had arrived
> *


THOSE PUMPS ARE ABOUT 5 YEARS OLD,WE MACHINED THEM HERE IN CHICAGO.
BLOCKS,BACKING PLATES,TANKS AND RODS. EVERYTHING ELSE IS THE SAME MARZOCHIS PUMP HEADS AND PRESTOLITE MOTORS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13891371
> *THOSE PUMPS ARE ABOUT 5 YEARS OLD,WE MACHINED THEM HERE IN CHICAGO.
> BLOCKS,BACKING PLATES,TANKS AND RODS. EVERYTHING ELSE IS THE SAME MARZOCHIS PUMP HEADS AND PRESTOLITE MOTORS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nice...im pretty sure thats wagon ive seen on either vol 11 or vol 12 rolln dvd


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING KINGFISH??? :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 15 2009, 09:17 PM~13901287
> *HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING KINGFISH??? :wave:
> *



slower than a snail lol....other than that...gives us time to work on our own cars...and we got another car still at the shop we been slowly working on for someone....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13902017
> *:wave:
> *



whats up chris...i may as well give ya a call since youre here lol


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

wassuppers jeff !!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@May 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13902589
> *wassuppers jeff !!!  :biggrin:
> *


same ole shit just a new day


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

got a little somthing out of it today :cheesy: 

we had to push down on the rear corner to get it to tip.......but its standing :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13907887
> *got a little somthing out of it today  :cheesy:
> 
> we had to push down on the rear corner to get it to tip.......but its standing  :0
> ...



hehe just put a lil more coil in the rear if u dont mind the car sittin up a lil higher and you shoudlnt need to touch it for it to stand


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I'm gonna get the 2 ton pre cuts.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 17 2009, 06:43 AM~13910646
> *yeah I'm gonna get the 2 ton pre cuts.
> *



how many turns are the pre cuts...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 17 2009, 12:22 PM~13911731
> *how many turns are the pre cuts...
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 17 2009, 11:28 AM~13911763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



should work just fine...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 17 2009, 05:43 AM~13910646
> *yeah I'm gonna get the 2 ton pre cuts.
> *


i bet the stiffer coil will help out, the stock front coils are probably squishing like a mofo when tryin to lift the car.


Wussup kingfish!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13916501
> *i bet the stiffer coil will help out, the stock front coils are probably squishing like a mofo when tryin to lift the car.
> 
> 
> ...



not much...just hangin out gaining more knowledge and helping others on some as well...whats up in ur neck of the woods


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13916858
> *not much...just hangin out gaining more knowledge and helping others on some as well...whats up in ur neck of the woods
> *


coo, weather is finally getting nice up here. everyone is scrambling to get there cars done lol. i got that settup done, i will pm you a pic. thanks for all the info again homie.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13907887
> *got a little somthing out of it today  :cheesy:
> 
> we had to push down on the rear corner to get it to tip.......but its standing  :0
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 18 2009, 03:00 PM~13922397
> *coo, weather is finally getting nice up here. everyone is scrambling to get there cars done lol. i got that settup done, i will pm you a pic. thanks for all the info again homie.
> *



no problem..the weather is getting hot here lol...107 yesterday...ouch...too hot for my white ass lol


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

it was another hot one today lol


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

damn pg 3 lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@May 21 2009, 04:37 PM~13961264
> *damn pg 3 lol
> *


lol well sometimes we get there..but always seem to come back to the top lol


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

what size gears are these KINGFISH ???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+May 18 2009, 02:09 PM~13922486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

9 and 11


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14172900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


thanks chris :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 12 2009, 01:59 PM~14173160
> *thanks chris  :biggrin:
> *


  ......u dont want that cheap ass gear homie........ :ugh: 

they too old..........do yourself a favor......send them to me......

i'll pay shipping :cheesy:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14173196
> * ......u dont want that cheap ass gear homie........ :ugh:
> 
> they too old..........do yourself a favor......send them to me......
> ...


the one in the first pic or second ????
:nono:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 12 2009, 02:04 PM~14173212
> *the one in the first pic or second ????
> :nono:
> *


1st pic :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 02:05 PM~14173225
> *1st pic :biggrin:
> *


is that the 9 ??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 12 2009, 02:07 PM~14173241
> *is that the 9 ??
> *


yep....lay n play gear.....................


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 02:07 PM~14173252
> *yep....lay n play gear.....................
> *



















two gears with the same #... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 12 2009, 02:10 PM~14173279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bastard! :angry:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 02:11 PM~14173291
> *bastard! :angry:
> *


your ride looked clean in san bernadino....got to see it laynplay at the after hop also !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Jun 12 2009, 02:14 PM~14173318
> *your ride looked clean in san bernadino....got to see it laynplay at the after hop also !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE..............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 03:16 PM~14173342
> *:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE..............
> *



fuckin chris trying to get a paper weight gear lol


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: WAT UP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

u ready for those strippers tommarow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

sorry for those who havent seen me on here for a minute i been moving and relocating this internet to the ghetto was a pain in the ass but im back already turned out three cars from the new spot and awaiting the next custy so anybody needing a fast turnaround on some nice work pm me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2009, 03:04 PM~14173841
> *fuckin chris trying to get a paper weight gear lol
> *


u know..................:ugh: tryn to help out a fellow rider :ugh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 09:07 PM~14176005
> *u know..................:ugh: tryn to help out a fellow rider :ugh:
> *



*ya yourself fucker lol....*


whats been happing in the land of the mufasa


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 12 2009, 07:56 PM~14175486
> *u ready for those strippers tommarow
> *



oh you fucking know it....bring on the college strippers...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2009, 08:29 PM~14176155
> *<span style='color:red'>JUNGLE homie :0*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2009, 08:30 PM~14176163
> *oh you fucking know it....bring on the college strippers...
> *


u wont know what to do with them....... :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2009, 09:47 PM~14176285
> *u wont know what to do with them....... :uh:
> *


shit, ive gotten more ass then a toilet seat...and for you smartasses (mainly chris) only female ass lol...and again for smartasses (mainly chris again) THEY WERE BORN FEMALE LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres a few projects that were finished up in the past month or so...

regal was frame work and some Upper A arms





























heres the caddy...

pretty much just the stress points and some upper A arms...cars not quite finished..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14176489
> *shit, ive gotten more ass then a toilet seat...and for you smartasses (mainly chris) only female ass lol...and again for smartasses (mainly chris again) THEY WERE BORN FEMALE LOL
> *


 :angry: 

























THOUGH I DID NOTICE U DIDNT SAY NOTHING ABOUT GETTN P*SSY :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 09:51 PM~14182974
> *:angry:
> THOUGH I DID NOTICE U DIDNT SAY NOTHING ABOUT GETTN P*SSY :biggrin:
> *



well ass is still a hole lol....BUT DAMN THOSE STRIPPERS WERE WORKING IT....NICE!!!!!

there were a couple girls that had some half inch long tasty nipples lol...and a black girl who was just off the hook....i think she orgasmed on the stage about 4 or 5 times...big her titties and pulled them out of the bra like that...some DD's with no stretch marks...just good shit lol...

and we rolled up to the club in a stretched out dodge charger....had it for 5 hours for $450.00


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2009, 01:42 PM~14186268
> *well ass is still a hole lol....BUT DAMN THOSE STRIPPERS WERE WORKING IT....NICE!!!!!
> 
> there were a couple girls that had some half inch long tasty nipples lol...and a black girl who was just off the hook....i think she orgasmed on the stage about 4 or 5 times...big her titties and pulled them out of the bra like that...some DD's with no stretch marks...just good shit lol...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  *cochino*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14186268
> *well ass is still a hole lol....BUT DAMN THOSE STRIPPERS WERE WORKING IT....NICE!!!!!
> 
> there were a couple girls that had some half inch long tasty nipples lol...and a black girl who was just off the hook....i think she orgasmed on the stage about 4 or 5 times...big her titties and pulled them out of the bra like that...some DD's with no stretch marks...just good shit lol...
> ...



SO UR GIRL LET U OFF THE LEASH???..............OR SHE WENT WITH U???



































:0 :0 OR SHE DIDNT KNOW :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 01:54 PM~14186344
> *SO UR GIRL LET U OFF THE LEASH???..............OR SHE WENT WITH U???
> :0  :0 OR SHE DIDNT KNOW :0  :0
> *


*so they got kingfish on lock down..man that sucks for him lol... you know it was all a dream then he woke up with a hard on lol* :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 14 2009, 12:01 PM~14186385
> *so they got kingfish on lock down..man that sucks for him lol... you know it was all a dream then he woke up with a hard on lol :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 12:54 PM~14186344
> *SO UR GIRL LET U OFF THE LEASH???..............OR SHE WENT WITH U???
> :0  :0 OR SHE DIDNT KNOW :0  :0
> *



lol...she knew where i was going and she was off doing her thing...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 14 2009, 01:01 PM~14186385
> *so they got kingfish on lock down..man that sucks for him lol... you know it was all a dream then he woke up with a hard on lol :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



haha... :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

actually its co kingfish thats on lockdown this main kingfish not only is not on lockdown terms but got money and best wishes on behalf of my ol lady, but was requested to beat them guts up when i got home as i obliged most happily thats trust n game


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 16 2009, 09:57 AM~14205321
> *actually its co kingfish thats on lockdown this main kingfish not only is not on lockdown terms but got money and best wishes on behalf of my ol lady, but was requested to beat them guts up when i got home as i obliged most happily thats trust n game
> *



and who were you thinkin about during the time lol....or is there just too many to choose from lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

OUR BUDDY MINO DOIN THE THRILLER AT JEFFS WEDDING...HILARIOUS


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

IF THAT ONE DOESNT POP UP THE VIDEO TRY THIS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkSXtro0qwU


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 21 2009, 06:31 PM~14256276
> *OUR BUDDY MINO DOIN THE THRILLER AT JEFFS WEDDING...HILARIOUS
> 
> *



*THAT SHIT IS AWESOME....I LOVED EVERY BIT OF THAT ONE*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

your dead all of you are dead im killin everybody    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

funny


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 21 2009, 11:17 PM~14258871
> *your dead all of you are dead im killin everybody       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how about my special cake my girl had done for me..


do the thriller again before we are dead though lol....you know you still my brother from another mother....you daughter was great


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14186268
> *well ass is still a hole lol....BUT DAMN THOSE STRIPPERS WERE WORKING IT....NICE!!!!!
> 
> there were a couple girls that had some half inch long tasty nipples lol...and a black girl who was just off the hook....i think she orgasmed on the stage about 4 or 5 times...big her titties and pulled them out of the bra like that...some DD's with no stretch marks...just good shit lol...
> ...


MAYN! And where is this so I can check it out! :happysad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 21 2009, 11:53 PM~14259185
> *MAYN! And where is this so I can check it out! :happysad:
> *



haha..no pics of the strippers, it was at the club...and if u only seen the things they were doing...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres my special cake my girl had made for me...











man i was just itching to hop this cake...had my hands all ready with an invisible switch...









im down on the floor playing with the air tank to make the cake hop


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

dont add yourself to the list tim  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Congradulations homie.. ANd thanks for all your help yesterday with my tRouble shootin..


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

quick question, and it might sound stupid.... how is a fadex plumbed?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2009, 11:04 PM~14259299
> *heres my special cake my girl had made for me...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 21 2009, 05:31 PM~14256276
> *OUR BUDDY MINO DOIN THE THRILLER AT JEFFS WEDDING...HILARIOUS
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:49 AM~14261540
> *quick question, and it might sound stupid.... how is a fadex plumbed?
> *



adex or fadex lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2009, 08:40 AM~14260647
> *dont add yourself to the list tim   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



no no, you better add tim too...lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 22 2009, 11:12 AM~14261735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



just wait..there is a full length version of this video..i am waiting to get it all back from my videographer in a month or so


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:04 AM~14262184
> *adex or fadex lol
> *


i got no clue what it is, for sure it is not an adex, i heard if it is not a real adex then they get installed backwards,


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 21 2009, 10:17 PM~14258871
> *your dead all of you are dead im killin everybody       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IM SORRY MINO BUT I HAD TO ...HAHAHA... THE TALIBAN STRIKES AGAIN....BUT DONT WORRY I DIDNT PUT THE OTHER PIC ON HERE ITS COO.. BUT I WILL TELL EVERYONE THAT OUR BOY JEFF WAS WEARING A VERY BRIGHT PEACH BUTTON UP SHIRT WIT THE KHACKI HAGARS AND LOOKED LIKE HE WAS GOIN GOLFING. HAHA TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET THE PIC OF THAT ..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2009, 07:40 AM~14260647
> *dont add yourself to the list tim   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON THE LIL MONSTER HOMIE...............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 22 2009, 01:36 PM~14262900
> *i got no clue what it is, for sure it is not an adex, i heard if it is not a real adex then they get installed backwards,
> *


if its a look alike..its probably plumbed the same way as an adex..but i dunno..get us a pic of the dump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 21 2009, 06:31 PM~14256276
> *OUR BUDDY MINO DOIN THE THRILLER AT JEFFS WEDDING...HILARIOUS
> 
> *



just to let everyone know, mino is avaible for weekdays and weekend events if you need him to perform the thriller at your event..this has been a public announcement


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2009, 04:36 PM~14264961
> *just to let everyone know, mino is avaible for weekdays and weekend events if you need him to perform the thriller at your event..this has been a public announcement
> *




haha... we should get him to perform at the lay it low picnic it would be great


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 22 2009, 05:44 PM~14265066
> *haha...  we should get him to perform at the lay it low picnic it would be great
> *



with his son...i think i can get him to do it...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WTF?? :angry: 

JEFF....I TOLD U I WAS GONNA PIMP HIM OUT :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14262930
> *IM SORRY MINO BUT I HAD TO ...HAHAHA... THE TALIBAN STRIKES AGAIN....BUT DONT WORRY I DIDNT PUT THE OTHER PIC ON HERE ITS COO.. BUT I WILL TELL EVERYONE THAT OUR BOY JEFF WAS WEARING A VERY BRIGHT PEACH BUTTON UP SHIRT WIT THE KHACKI HAGARS AND LOOKED LIKE HE WAS GOIN GOLFING. HAHA TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET THE PIC OF THAT ..*



hey real men can sport coral....the ladies love it


----------



## xraidedloc831 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mino Killed that shit! lol man o man that was funny. You forgot to mention his daughter ran up to him in the middle of it while he was holding his drink and dancing. He still did the damn thang without spilling a drop! lol damn that shit was funny! Hurry up with the vid of it cause ya know he got it on video!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 22 2009, 05:57 PM~14265229
> *WTF?? :angry:
> 
> JEFF....I TOLD U I WAS GONNA PIMP HIM OUT :angry:
> *



come on you know how its done...its like crack..the first hit is always free, then u gotta pay lol

ALSO GONNA TOSS IN A HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO CHRIS AS WELL...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xraidedloc831_@Jun 22 2009, 06:00 PM~14265258
> *Mino Killed that shit! lol man o man that was funny. You forgot to mention his daughter ran up to him in the middle of it and he was holding his drink. He still did the damn thang without spilling a drop! lol damn that shit was funny! Hurry up with the vid of it cause ya know he got it on video!
> *



ya his girl got the whole thing on video...but she just has his baby boy today at 1:05pm ....10lbs 13 oz....

CONGRATS ON THE NEW FISH IN THE FAMILY...


----------



## xraidedloc831 (Mar 13, 2007)

aww man thats cool right there, Jeff Txt me his number so i can call and congratulate him dogg. Big Congrats to the homie Mino and the new "lil" fish customs member


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xraidedloc831_@Jun 22 2009, 06:02 PM~14265292
> *aww man thats cool right there, Jeff Txt me his number so i can call and congratulate him dogg. Big Congrats to the homie Mino and the new "lil" fish customs member
> *



DONE DEAL


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 PM~14265281
> *ya his girl got the whole thing on video...but she just has his baby boy today at 1:05pm ....10lbs 13 oz....
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE NEW FISH IN THE FAMILY...
> *




fa sho ... congrats on the newborn homeboy....keepin the legacy up


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2009, 11:04 PM~14259299
> *heres my special cake my girl had made for me...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

just got home from the hospital the new fish is doing great and all love goes out to all those who wish my family well ,we know that loyalty is repaid with the same consideration thank you all i got the blunt lit for all my trues :biggrin:  :biggrin:  this jus inspires me to keep on pushin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

wattup x ratedloc holla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

aka david carradene you know m jus bustin balls :biggrin:   got your message n thank you hes a cute lil buddha you know how it is with those cute kids ive seen your daughter :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait for you to bring he rby to play with alana hit me up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2009, 11:48 PM~14269127
> *aka david carradene you know m jus bustin balls  :biggrin:     got your message n thank you hes a cute lil buddha you know how it is with those cute kids ive seen your daughter :biggrin:  :biggrin: cant wait for you to bring he rby to play with alana hit me up
> *


DAVID CARRADINE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2009, 11:48 PM~14269127
> *aka david carradene you know m jus bustin balls  :biggrin:     got your message n thank you hes a cute lil buddha you know how it is with those cute kids ive seen your daughter :biggrin:  :biggrin: cant wait for you to bring he rby to play with alana hit me up
> *



i been working one myself...gonna have to try again july 6th lol...


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:14 PM~14269359
> *i been working one myself...gonna have to try again july 6th lol...
> *



DONT WAIT PIMP KEEP TRYIN.... 

DAVID CARADINE DID...HAHA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 23 2009, 08:07 AM~14270954
> *DONT WAIT PIMP KEEP TRYIN....
> 
> DAVID CARADINE DID...HAHA
> *


thats not the only thing he was able to pull off...lol


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

hahaha hell yea..


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

CONGRAT JEFF ON THE WED!!


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2009, 09:10 PM~14268042
> *just got home from the hospital the new fish is doing great and all love goes out to all those who wish my family well ,we know that loyalty is repaid with the same consideration thank you all i got the blunt lit for all my trues :biggrin:    :biggrin:   this jus inspires me to keep on pushin
> *


MINO CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I AM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU AND WISH YOUR FAMILY ALL THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jun 23 2009, 01:42 PM~14273716
> *CONGRAT JEFF ON THE WED!!
> *


thanks homie..it was a blast..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT for the thriller dance


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

well here again is another project thats getting ready to roll on out...Just a stress point wrap for this regal and mild upper A arm reinforcement


Arches

















Upper A arm extended and top plate reinforcment









front crossmember









2 good reasons why your shit is safe with us...oh and u only see 2, but there is 3..he was camera shy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i see you came by yesterday  you know my dogs like you fucker :biggrin: thats some real security :biggrin:  :biggrin: m bringin home the jr fish today so time to kick up some more work :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 26 2009, 09:00 AM~14304832
> *i see you came by yesterday   you know my dogs like you fucker :biggrin: thats some real security :biggrin:    :biggrin: m bringin home the jr fish today so time to kick up some more work :0
> *


haha, well i been around them dogs for what 6 years now lol...im pretty much the only person who will and can step foot in that yard without getting mauled lol...im gonna swing by today and check out JR. FISH


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

lil fish has landed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 26 2009, 05:34 PM~14309552
> *lil fish has landed :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sweet im gonna have to take a trip #2 to try and catch him at his place of new residency lol


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

whats up Jeff.


my front pump is leaking oil out the motor end cap :cheesy: 




I'm guessing its from hoppin and blew the pumphead seal ?

the motor still works, and the pump works fine, I noticed the oil, and thought it was coming from the fill plugs.


but I cleaned it all up, and drove it today, and the oil is back. I can see its all wet and its drippin out of the end cap.





is it the seal ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 29 2009, 03:46 PM~14331029
> *whats up Jeff.
> my front pump is leaking oil out the motor end cap  :cheesy:
> I'm guessing its from hoppin and blew the pumphead seal ?
> ...


yep its the shaft seal...get a new one...pull the pumphead off..clean the block with some brake klean and let it air dry..dont wipe it off..then apply some silicone in the area where the shaft seal seats and put the pumphead back on


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 05:09 PM~14331274
> *yep its the shaft seal...get a new one...pull the pumphead off..clean the block with some brake klean and let it air dry..dont wipe it off..then apply some silicone in the area where the shaft seal seats and put the pumphead back on
> *




cool.....what about the motor ?


how do you clean that out ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14331456
> *cool.....what about the motor ?
> how do you clean that out ?
> *


hot soapy water like youd clean your dishes with...nothing else..then let it fully dry before you try powering the motor..


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 05:43 PM~14331644
> *hot soapy water like youd clean your dishes with...nothing else..then let it fully dry before you try powering the motor..
> *



so all the plates and everything else inside the motor can get wet ?

as long as it drys before powering.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 29 2009, 05:46 PM~14331029
> *whats up Jeff.
> my front pump is leaking oil out the motor end cap  :cheesy:
> I'm guessing its from hoppin and blew the pumphead seal ?
> ...



:0 All ready, to heavy on the switches :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 29 2009, 06:47 PM~14332307
> *:0 All ready, to heavy on the switches :biggrin:
> *




damb little bastards at Bald Hill...... they all surrounded my ass and was like......can you make it bounce PLEASE...PLEASE.




LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14332184
> *so all the plates and everything else inside the motor can get wet ?
> 
> as long as it drys before powering.
> *


yes sir..wont have a problem...ive done it many times lol...but not cuz of oil, but cuz of built up brush residue inside the motor...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 29 2009, 06:09 PM~14332536
> *damb little bastards at Bald Hill...... they all surrounded my ass and was like......can you make it bounce PLEASE...PLEASE.
> LOL
> *


haha


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

shout out to da homie kingfish. Thanks for your help earlier homie. tj


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jun 29 2009, 09:59 PM~14335196
> *shout out to da homie kingfish. Thanks for your help earlier homie. tj
> *


you know how we do it here at kingfish customs


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 05:16 PM~14332609
> *yes sir..wont have a problem...ive done it many times lol...but not cuz of oil, but cuz of built up brush residue inside the motor...
> *


Never knew this way of doing motor cleaning. A new thing I learned from kingfish


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what up Kingfish's lol.. and kingfish209 what's popping with you guys hope all is good with you guys from the Del Toro fam



you guy's coming to the Inspiration Car Club BBQ and Hop in San Jo on August 29 at Raza Park.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2009, 10:54 PM~14347280
> *what up Kingfish's lol.. and kingfish209 what's popping with you guys hope all is good with you guys from the Del Toro fam
> you guy's coming to the Inspiration Car Club BBQ and Hop in San Jo on August 29 at Raza Park.
> *



we trying to make it to something this year...lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 30 2009, 12:40 AM~14337202
> *Never knew this way of doing motor cleaning. A new thing I learned from kingfish
> *



ya i learned from another person that hot soapy water was a great way to clean the motors..cuz the solvent based products like brake klean and carb cleaner will eat away at the protective coating thats on the motor...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

ooohh :0 naw m jus bustin balls


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just want to say thanks to Jeff for taking some time out of his day to help me out over the phone. I got the helicoil out and replaced. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 1 2009, 04:44 PM~14354552
> *Just want to say thanks to Jeff for taking some time out of his day to help me out over the phone.  I got the helicoil out and replaced. :thumbsup:
> *



good shit homie..hope it wasnt too much of a pain in the ass to get that heli coil out....what method did you use to get the old one out?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14355578
> *good shit homie..hope it wasnt too much of a pain in the ass to get that heli coil out....what method did you use to get the old one out?
> *


I use a easy out bit, and soaked it in brake cleaner (not sure if it helped). What sucks the most is I live in the middle of nowhere and its a 1hr round trip to the closest town. Shit gets old real fast when you don't have the right tools or parts.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14357414
> *I use a easy out bit, and soaked it in brake cleaner (not sure if it helped).  What sucks the most is I live in the middle of nowhere and its a 1hr round trip to the closest town.  Shit gets old real fast when you don't have the right tools or parts.
> *



Well that's 1 less headache to worry about down. Glad the E-Z out bit trick worked for ya. What you got next for me lol.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 1 2009, 10:25 PM~14357462
> *Well that's 1 less headache to worry about down. Glad the E-Z out bit trick worked for ya. What you got next for me lol.
> *


I'll let you know after this weekend, lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14358008
> *I'll let you know after this weekend, lol.
> *



haha..well you got my number...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

sometimes my motor smokes, and only tapping it a couple times. i had oil in it from a busted seal before,used carb cleaner 2 clean it out.


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

king fish need a digram to wire 4 switchs front back rear coners can u help


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jul 2 2009, 03:44 PM~14364769
> *king fish need a digram to wire 4 switchs front back rear coners can u help
> *


how many pumps and how many dumps are you running?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jul 2 2009, 03:44 PM~14364769
> *king fish need a digram to wire 4 switchs front back rear coners can u help
> *



not sure how many pumps and how many pumps ur running but heres one if your running a 2 pump, 4 dump setup..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jul 2 2009, 03:44 PM~14364769
> *king fish need a digram to wire 4 switchs front back rear coners can u help
> *


then heres another if ur running 3 pumps with 4 dumps...and if ur running 3 pumps with 3 dumps, then on the front pump youd be using a 3 prong switch instead of a 6 prong switch


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

king fish, if im running a double whammy my front pump would i be able to run it with a single dump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@Jul 2 2009, 07:26 PM~14366612
> *king fish, if im running a double whammy my front pump would i be able to run it with a single dump
> *



ya...youd just have to plumb the dump with a T fitting going into the dump to accept both pumps return lines, then you can either plumb the back of the dump with another T fitting so you run return lines to both pump, or u can plumb it to return into 1 block only, or if the whammy tank has the filler cap on top, u can plumb the dump to return into the tank thru the filler cap..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so will see pictures of the car on bumper tonight no more exuses :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 07:11 PM~14366911
> *ya...youd just have to plumb the dump with a T fitting going into the dump to accept both pumps return lines, then you can either plumb the back of the dump with another T fitting so you run return lines to both pump, or u can plumb it to return into 1 block only, or if the whammy tank has the filler cap on top, u can plumb the dump to return into the tank thru the filler cap..
> *


use a remote manifold


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2009, 08:14 PM~14366938
> *so will see pictures of the car on bumper tonight  no more exuses :biggrin:
> *


i still need the rack done...i have battery cables for 9 batteries across the back..but they dont fit with the new batteries..so i need to have the 10 the way i want them so i can make all new cables..i have everything i need minus the rack material


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey you know any one who dose uper and lowers for a reasonable price?? (wrapped and extended and maybe molded) thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 07:26 PM~14367001
> *i still need the rack done...i have battery cables for 9 batteries across the back..but they dont fit with the new batteries..so i need to have the 10 the way i want them so i can make all new cables..i have everything i need minus the rack material
> *


one more exuse you had plenty of time to get your shit together i think you need a 30 day ban on lil untill you get your car together :0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 04:05 PM~14365634
> *not sure how many pumps and how many pumps ur running but heres one if your running a 2 pump, 4 dump setup..
> 
> 
> ...


KINGFISH IS THIS STILL RIGHT I JUST MOVED IT AROUND SO IT GO'S FRONT,BACK,LEFT REAR,RIGHT REAR :biggrin: ????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jul 3 2009, 12:41 PM~14372675
> *KINGFISH IS THIS STILL RIGHT I JUST MOVED IT AROUND SO IT GO'S FRONT,BACK,LEFT REAR,RIGHT REAR :biggrin: ????
> 
> 
> ...



Ya as long as it's the 2 pumps ur running


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ALLRIGHT THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Jul 3 2009, 11:59 AM~14372332
> *hey you know any one who dose uper and lowers for a reasonable price??  (wrapped and extended and maybe molded) thanks man :biggrin:
> *



youd have to call like blackmagic or pitbull, 

hell try the homie 94Fleetwoodswangin ... he does awesome work...

heres just some of his A arm topics he has done for many layitlow members, you cant go wrong with this guy...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=471601&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=476911&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=469661&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=468023&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=435452&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=423420&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=430389&hl=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

cake hopping


eaqj6FS1yLk


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have a quick question. i have a 83 monte carlo and i was wondering what is the tallest cylinder i can run in the back with all the stock trailing arms? also, if i get adjustable trailing arms, whats the tallest cylinder i can run before i have to do drop mounts and a slip yolk?

thanks in advanced


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im new to hydraulics and im going to be doing the setup in my car myself because id rather learn and try on my car rather than pay someone to do it for me; so i will probably be in here asking lots of questions


----------



## 954 motoring tsp (Jul 30, 2009)

whats up king, hey what ever happened to that elco you got the good deal on?? the yellow one


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 4 2009, 11:46 PM~14678977
> *i have a quick question. i have a 83 monte carlo and i was wondering what is the tallest cylinder i can run in the back with all the stock trailing arms? also, if i get adjustable trailing arms, whats the tallest cylinder i can run before i have to do drop mounts and a slip yolk?
> 
> thanks in advanced
> *



well u can put a taller cylinder in the rear such as 14s or 16s depending on how low u want the rear to sit..but basically you can run the taller cylinder but youll still only get the lift of like a 10 in the back.. the adjustable trailing arms arent gonna help a whole lot more..maybe get you a inch or 2 more of cylinder extension...if u have a car with 3 pumps and u want a standing 3 wheel, then installing drop mounts is gonna kill that..but it will still do a rolling 3...if ur not worried about standing 3 wheel, then the drop mounts will allow you a higher lock up with minimal pinion angle movement...and thats what ur after little to no pinion angle movement.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954 motoring tsp_@Aug 5 2009, 12:46 AM~14679424
> *whats up king, hey what ever happened to that elco you got the good deal on??  the yellow one
> *


my buddy got it and he sold it to a friend of his and we made some custom suspension pieces for the rear to get a high lock up...the suspension was suppose to have been chromed..but we havent seen that car or heard about it in quite some time...


----------



## 954 motoring tsp (Jul 30, 2009)

.....thanks... pics if u could sumday...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 954 motoring tsp_@Aug 5 2009, 12:59 AM~14679493
> *.....thanks... pics if u could sumday...
> *



if i ever see it again lol....why u got one you looking to work on or what?


----------



## 954 motoring tsp (Jul 30, 2009)

my buddy was the one that bought it but couldnt pick it up in time.. :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 11:48 PM~14679429
> *well u can put a taller cylinder in the rear such as 14s or 16s depending on how low u want the rear to sit..but basically you can run the taller cylinder but youll still only get the lift of like a 10 in the back..  the adjustable trailing arms arent gonna help a whole lot more..maybe get you a inch or 2 more of cylinder extension...if u have a car with 3 pumps and u want a standing 3 wheel, then installing drop mounts is gonna kill that..but it will still do a rolling 3...if ur not worried about standing 3 wheel, then the drop mounts will allow you a higher lock up with minimal pinion angle movement...and thats what ur after little to no pinion angle movement.
> *


so my best bet is to just run 10s? and i shouldnt have to change anything.


now to run 12s to get that extra 2 inches of lift, do i need both adjustable uppers and lowers?

p.s. i dont really want to do drop mounts so i wanna to max out before i have to do that


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin: first off the yelcomino is getting sprayed and the whole front ends chromed out i built smoothed out aarms and rear getting chromed out plus owner just finished chroming out the engine     second i remember you mr elite you gotta bike too i think if, you need help im not far from you im heere in motown in the west pm me for help if you need something welded or fabbed come see me we'll work something out i know your a youngsta i was too at one time    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

good looking out  im in the west too. ill be sure to hit you up when i run into problems


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got another quick question. for a daily whats ton coil would you recomend for the front? i want it to be able to hop decent inches though. atleast when i gas hop. and the ride doesnt have to be super smooth, just not too bumpy

and too, if i want the car to hit decent inches, is it better to just run the batteries straight across the back? or can i still run them in the corners? or it doesnt matter, ill get the same?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid coils :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 5 2009, 01:47 AM~14679715
> *so my best bet is to just run 10s? and i shouldnt have to change anything.
> now to run 12s to get that extra 2 inches of lift, do i need both adjustable uppers and lowers?
> 
> ...



10s would probably be the best way to go..but if ur planning on like a 3 pump setup for standing 3 wheel, then 14s is the way to go..youll still get the lock up of the 10s obviously, but youll have extra cylinder for the standing 3 wheel if thats the way u want to go

as far 12s in the back and getting adjustable uppers and lowers it all depends on how low or how hight the car will sit at stock height...if it sits low to where ur tire is a lil tucked up under the rear wheel well, u might get a lot of travel out of the cylinder close to all 12 inches of it...but if the car sits around stock height, the suspension will top out before the cylinder will, becuz of the suspension in relation to 0 inches of cylinder being used and the car already at stock level...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 5 2009, 10:58 AM~14682177
> *i got another quick question. for a daily whats ton coil would you recomend for the front? i want it to be able to hop decent inches though. atleast when i gas hop. and the ride doesnt have to be super smooth, just not too bumpy
> 
> and too, if i want the car to hit decent inches, is it better to just run the batteries straight across the back? or can i still run them in the corners? or it doesnt matter, ill get the same?
> *



probably a 3 1/2 ton kool aid coil upfront...you can run them across the back if u wish, but ive also seen them ran 3 in the corner and 1 next to them..so 8 total...just depends on how youd like to set the car up...if ur want the trunk to look clean and not bunched together or if u want all the batteries lined up across the back and the pumps behind them...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :wave:
> [/b]


whats up homie..hows life in the new place...have to kick some old ass yet lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14684310
> *whats up homie..hows life in the new place...have to kick some old ass yet lol
> *


Not much bro...just doin that day to day struggle! Lifes coo just some lil family problems. Nothing I cant handle. Neighbors are opening up a lil since one of them asked me to weld something up for them. Other then that everythings coo...how are things in Mo-Town?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Not much bro...just doin that day to day struggle! Lifes coo just some lil family problems. Nothing I cant handle. Neighbors are opening up a lil since one of them asked me to weld something up for them. Other then that everythings coo...how are things in Mo-Town?
> [/b]



thats good..cant stand dick neighbors..luckily only neighbor i have is just my dad although he can be a dick sometimes lol...everythings hot in Modesto lol...damn heat..i hear its suppose to rain possibly on thursday...other than that slow as hell


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14686754
> *thanks bro
> *


no problem


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

here ya go fish


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

that peice came off hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

correct?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

other part just sliped off now i can compress it enough with the spring help me out fish thanks for all the help :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

cant get this off


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

I SEE YOU TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Aug 5 2009, 06:31 PM~14687344
> *I SEE YOU TODD
> *



:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's poppin fish how is all in Mo-Town, San Jo is nice and cool lol.... 85 degrees. you guys coming to the picnic on the 29th of this month at Lake Cunningham for the Inspiration picnic and BBQ you gonna guys gotta get outta the shop and see damn sunlight lol.... :biggrin: *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 5 2009, 07:44 PM~14687472
> *what's poppin fish how is all in Mo-Town, San Jo is nice and cool lol.... 85 degrees. you guys coming to the picnic on the 29th of this month at Lake Cunningham for the Inspiration picnic and BBQ you gonna guys gotta get outta the shop and see damn sunlight lol.... :biggrin:
> *



shit id love to see some sunlight...hopefully ill have the new rack installed this comin week..and maybe just maybe trailer the car out there if i have the money


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2009, 07:15 PM~14687166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its okay if its and old U joint, just go and have a new one pressed in, or just put the cap back on lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2009, 07:16 PM~14687172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man some light for the love of god lol...anyways when u put the slip back into its counter part there should be no pressure or any spring collapse when its together...but when u start to lift the car thats when u start to see the compression of the spring..the spring is what sends the slip back out when u start to lower the car, otherwise the Ujoints would pull the driveline back, but without something pushing the slip out it will just pull the driveline out of the tranny


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2009, 07:16 PM~14687172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man some light for the love of god lol...anyways when u put the slip back into its counter part there should be no pressure or any spring collapse when its together...but when u start to lift the car thats when u start to see the compression of the spring..the spring is what sends the slip back out when u start to lower the car, otherwise the Ujoints would pull the driveline back, but without something pushing the slip out it will just pull the driveline out of the tranny


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dammit fish stop dicken around and stay online this is some serious shit :biggrin: 

i cant get that thing off which means i cant get the spring all the way down ill post pics stay here :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 01:37 PM~14685125
> *thats good..cant stand dick neighbors..luckily only neighbor i have is just my dad although he can be a dick sometimes lol...everythings hot in Modesto lol...damn heat..i hear its suppose to rain possibly on thursday...other than that slow as hell
> *


Das coo bro....Yeah rain! What the fuck is that! What a summer huh!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Das coo bro....Yeah rain! What the fuck is that! What a summer huh!
> [/b]



ya althought ill welcome a little rain..keeps my a/c from running lol


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

*KingFish since ur the most helpful cat on this site how the hell do I charge these batteries with a multi-charger I just bought the schumacher se-1072 Thanks for your help bro.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Aug 10 2009, 12:44 PM~14725557
> *KingFish since ur the most helpful cat on this site how the hell do I charge these batteries with a multi-charger I just bought the schumacher se-1072  Thanks for your help bro.
> 
> 
> ...


put the charger on 72v put the negative charging terminal on ur first batteries negative post..and the positive terminal of the charger on the positive post of the last battery


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Aug 10 2009, 01:44 PM~14725557
> *KingFish since ur the most helpful cat on this site how the hell do I charge these batteries with a multi-charger I just bought the schumacher se-1072  Thanks for your help bro.
> 
> 
> ...



don't forget to disconnect the ground :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 10 2009, 05:54 PM~14728506
> *don't forget to disconnect the ground  :biggrin:
> *



oh ya i forgot that one...sometimes i assume thats a given lol


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man just working on my car getting 10 batteries to fit in is a bitch lol


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

why is it better to run number 9 pump heads (double pump) to the front, as opposed to 11, 13, ect. ect i have ten batterys.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 13 2009, 03:02 AM~14754833
> *why is it better to run number 9 pump heads (double pump) to the front, as opposed to 11, 13, ect. ect  i have ten batterys.
> *



most people run seperate banks to the pumps, therefore less voltage to the pumps..so a #9 would work better on the lower voltage versus the #11... the #9 will make more revolutions than the #11 will so it will work better 

my favorite analogy goes like this....

take for instance u have a #9, #11,#13 gear.... say the #9 is a 13 inch rim a #11 is ur 14 inch rim and ur #13 is ur 15inch rim...now imagine u have 3 cars with each a different sized rims..all 3 cars go 1 mile down the road at 55mph (the mph would be like ur voltage)....the car with the 13inch wheels will have made more revolutions than the car with the 14 and 15 inch wheels..and the car with the 14s will have made more revolutions than the car with the 15 inch wheels...

so bascially the lower the gear the less voltage youll need to spin that gear to make revolutions...so if u have a low voltage setup youll want a gear thats smaller...the higher the number the gear the more voltage its gonna need in order to make those revolutions and build u pressure


now heres the other side to that concept...

now if u have the #13 (15inch rim) and u want to complete teh same amount of revolutions as the #11 gear (14 inch rim) youll have to increase your mph (voltage)...and if u want to complete the same amount of revolutions as the #9 gear (13 inch rim) youll have to increase your mph (voltage) even more...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

ordering two nines A S A P !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 14 2009, 02:32 AM~14766409
> *ordering two nines A S A P !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



lol..PM 41chev he is out of hayward, ca and i believe he might have some to send ya...he is a koolaid distributor


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2009, 03:08 AM~14766377
> *most people run seperate banks to the pumps, therefore less voltage to the pumps..so a #9 would work better on the lower voltage versus the #11... the #9 will make more revolutions than the #11 will so it will work better
> 
> my favorite analogy goes like this....
> ...








now if you increase your mph......and do 85mph......do you still get the same revolutions as before, cause you still only traveled 1 mile? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 14 2009, 05:22 AM~14766599
> *now if you increase your mph......and do 85mph......do you still get the same revolutions as before, cause you still only traveled 1 mile? :dunno:
> *


no matter what u do if ur on the 15...if u increase the the speed and go the same distance youll just get to the 1 mile faster...but if ur talking about the smaller gear youll still have made more revolutions..just didnt get there as fast

so thats why the bigger gears are usually best ran on higher voltage..unless youve got a dancer which the 13 gear would work out good...but if ur hopping and doing it big on the 13 gear then that just means youve spent some good time working on ur setup...cuz there are people who do hop on that gear


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

do you know if a marchozi will bolt rite up, on a pro hopper block?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Aug 17 2009, 03:42 AM~14790100
> *do you know if a marchozi will bolt rite up, on a pro hopper block?
> *


ya..as long as the block has the 4 mounting holes they will bolt up...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats up fishy fish!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey here are some pics from a chicago Southside Cruisers event 


































































































SOME PICS FROM THE HOP


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

sik sik sik lovin it i need moren more i needed that inspiration


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks joe....and as soon as i find me a nice 65 impala project i got a 92 carmaro TPI motor to stuff in it just like that orange impala...hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats goin on layitlow members..just wanted to let everyone know we are doing patterns...

full roof tops for $500.00...u provide the materials and we provide the labor..if ur looking for additional work done such as the roof, hood and trunk lid we definately can work out deals for that work...if u have any questions PM me..

heres a regal we just finished doing last week....unfortunatley after the car was finished the sun had gone down and made it a bitch to take pictures that showed off the work..but i hope this gives you guys an idea..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 18 2009, 09:18 PM~14810995
> *
> *



you break anything lately lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

nice pics jeffe , any takers?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 19 2009, 09:07 AM~14814743
> *nice pics jeffe , any takers?
> *


im working on it of course lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

PATTERNS LOOK GOOD


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Aug 19 2009, 06:10 PM~14820397
> *PATTERNS LOOK GOOD
> *


thanks homie.....its been while since my homie got to pattern something...he was gonna do my car but mines not quite ready for paint yet lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 03:38 AM~14813634
> *you break anything lately lol...
> *


umm no :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

HEY can i charge multiple batts with this thing





























or this
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....t=5&item=390945


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9796974


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Sup Joe


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup bro!
i wanted to kno if all dumps have a groud?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 27 2009, 04:04 PM~14900666
> *sup bro!
> i wanted to kno if all dumps have a groud?
> *



im not sure if all..since im sure theres plenty of dumps out there before my time..but i would say dumps in the past 10 years yes...but i know theres a red dump that has only 1 wire on it cuz its grounded internally i believe it was i dont quite recall..i just know about it...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHERES THE VIDEO??? :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 PM~14901080
> *im not sure if all..since im sure theres plenty of dumps out there before my time..but i would say dumps in the past 10 years yes...but i know theres a red dump that has only 1 wire on it cuz its grounded internally i believe it was i dont quite recall..i just know about it...
> *


i think thats the ones i have on my rear pumps. i was thinking wtf could be wrong? shouldnt it be grounded? couse i cant get them to work..... when i hit the switch i hear the solenoids! so do you kno what tha problem could be?
oh yea when 1 of them finally desides to work the cylinder will just raise up about an inch on the drivers side, and after the inch i hear ticking from the noids! :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DONT SOUND LIKE A DUMP PROBLEM


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what do you think it is?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 28 2009, 06:54 PM~14914599
> *what do you think it is?
> *



when u hit the dump you shouldnt hear the solenoids opening..sounds like a wiring issue....also how old r the batteries...and u might have some ground issues as well if the pumps arent working...where is the ground terminated at for ur quick disconnect...cuz if thats in a weak area the pumps may or may not work


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

no it only dumps when i hit the dump......lol
but i think i found the problem.i think its a switch issue. i was looking at the switches and every now and then they will spark and somthing will finally work.... so imma just replace the switches and see what happens from there! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 28 2009, 11:43 PM~14916841
> *no it only dumps when i hit the dump......lol
> but i think i found the problem.i think its a switch issue. i was looking at the switches and every now and then they will spark and somthing will finally work.... so imma just replace the switches and see what happens from there!  :thumbsup:
> *



if ur gonna replace the switches...spend the extra money on some carling switches..youll thank me later when u got 5 years plus using the same ones lol...if something is sparking inside the switch box check the connections cuz thats not good


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 10:48 PM~14916877
> *if ur gonna replace the switches...spend the extra money on some carling switches..youll thank me later when u got 5 years plus using the same ones lol...if something is sparking inside the switch box check the connections cuz thats not good
> *


Real ryderz only need four switches anyways!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:yes: front back rear corners


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 29 2009, 12:59 AM~14917382
> *Real ryderz only need four switches anyways!
> *



Haha. Technically I have 5. But that's due to 1 being the hop switch. Otherwise it's 4 on the dash. Front, back and both individual corners hehe


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

in chicago this past weekend


roll'n hittin bumper on bombas regal





joe on the switch





joe with the 63 southside cuisers





joe again godzilla shakin and bakin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 31 2009, 07:09 AM~14933258
> *in chicago this past weekend
> roll'n hittin bumper on bombas regal
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2009, 12:57 AM~14917672
> *Haha. Technically I have 5. But that's due to 1 being the hop switch. Otherwise it's 4 on the dash. Front, back and both individual corners hehe
> *


Since when did u start using the 5th switch? I thought it was for show? Lol jus fuckin witcha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 31 2009, 11:54 AM~14935385
> *Since when did u start using the 5th switch? I thought it was for show? Lol jus fuckin witcha
> *


shit i just blew the dust off the 5th switch on saturday and burned up the motor..and i think the shaft seal took a shit which put oil in the motor and thats why the bitch blew up lol..so i think anyways..havent gotten around to taking it off the pump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back TTT


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15070308
> *uffin:
> *


whAt's up


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMMIE ABOUT TO START GOING AT THE63







ILL JUICE IT WITH 2 PUMPS WHILE I WRAP THE THER FRAME


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15083567
> *WHATS UP HOMMIE ABOUT TO START GOING AT THE63
> 
> 
> ...


nice....when u wrap the frame make sure u do plug welds to the metal and prior to wrapping the frame, inspect the tunnel...we had one fail there...also i would weld up the factory seams on the frame cuz they arent completely welded...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 15 2009, 12:45 PM~15088146
> *nice....when u wrap the frame make sure u do plug welds to the metal and prior to wrapping the frame, inspect the tunnel...we had one fail there...also i would weld up the factory seams on the frame cuz they arent completely welded...
> *


WELL I GET THE OTHER FRAME IN 2 WEEKS IM GOING TO JUST BUY A 2 PUMP BM KIT IM GONNA SEE IF HE WILL DO THE DEAL HE HAD IN JULY IM GOING TO PUT 10INCH TH THE REAR AND 8INCH IN FRONT ILL GO AHEAD GET ARMS EXTENDED AND MOLDED MAYBE YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED ON THAT AND MY LOWER TRAILING ARMS I GOT TIRED OF DEALING WITH PEEPS THAT BULL SHIT SO IM BUYN MY OWN WELDER IM REAL GOOD AT ARC SO ILL BUY ME A STICK AGAIN I KNOW EVERYONE SAYS MIG BUT THE PRICE DIFFERANCE IS CRAZY AND IM NOT DOING A BIZ OUT OF WELDING SO I FEEL GOOD WITH STICK MU BUD HAS PLASMA UTER AND MIG BUT GETTING TO MY HOUSE AND BACK AND FORTH TO MUCH SO ILL HACE HIM CUT THE TEMPLATES "NOW YOU SAID SOMETHING ABOUT THE PLUG WELDS WHATS THAT THE HOLES ON THE FRAME HOW DO I CHECK THE INSIDE OF FRAME IM GOING TO WRAPP IT WITH 3/16 AND 1/4 IN THE CENTER JUCTION POINT BUT FOR NOW I GOT TO HAVE SOME JUICE SO TO PUMPS DO YOU HAVE ANY DEALS ON SETUPS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 16 2009, 07:49 PM~15102486
> *WELL I GET THE OTHER FRAME IN 2 WEEKS IM GOING TO JUST BUY A 2 PUMP BM KIT IM GONNA SEE IF HE WILL DO THE DEAL HE HAD IN JULY  IM GOING TO PUT 10INCH TH THE REAR AND 8INCH IN FRONT  ILL GO AHEAD GET ARMS EXTENDED AND MOLDED  MAYBE YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED ON THAT  AND MY LOWER  TRAILING ARMS  I GOT TIRED OF DEALING WITH PEEPS THAT BULL SHIT SO IM BUYN MY OWN WELDER IM REAL GOOD AT ARC SO ILL BUY ME A STICK AGAIN I KNOW EVERYONE SAYS MIG BUT THE PRICE DIFFERANCE IS CRAZY  AND IM NOT DOING A BIZ OUT OF WELDING SO I FEEL GOOD WITH STICK MU BUD HAS PLASMA UTER AND MIG BUT GETTING TO MY HOUSE AND BACK AND FORTH  TO MUCH SO ILL HACE HIM CUT THE TEMPLATES  "NOW YOU SAID SOMETHING ABOUT THE  PLUG WELDS WHATS THAT  THE HOLES ON THE FRAME  HOW DO I CHECK THE INSIDE OF FRAME  IM GOING TO WRAPP IT WITH 3/16 AND 1/4 IN THE CENTER JUCTION POINT  BUT FOR NOW I GOT TO HAVE SOME JUICE SO TO PUMPS  DO YOU HAVE ANY DEALS ON SETUPS
> *



we got a mig for like 650.00...its a good welder..its a hobart handler 180..works nice....plug welding is where u cut holes in the plates prior to welding them on so that ur not just welding on the edges but u then weld in the center to the frame as well...u can do them about ever foot to 1.5 feet...just to get some extra good attachment... what r the problems u having with the lower trailing arms


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

BUMP THIS TOPIC !!!!!!!!!!



WHERE DO YOU GUYS MEASURE THE LOCK UP HEIGHT ???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 1 2009, 11:23 AM~15239333
> *BUMP THIS TOPIC  !!!!!!!!!!
> WHERE DO YOU GUYS MEASURE THE LOCK UP HEIGHT ???
> *



bottom of bumper to ground


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2009, 12:12 PM~15239764
> *bottom of bumper to ground
> *


GOT IT !!
:biggrin:


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

NEED HELP THE REAR IN MY IMPALA WON'T GO UP AND WHEN I HIT THE SWITCH THE SOLENOIDS JUST CLICK I CHANGED ALL OF THEM AND IT STILL DOES THE SAME THING THEN SOMETIMES IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WANTS TO GO UP ,BUT THEN IT JUST STARTS CLICKING AGAIN.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soriano_@Oct 1 2009, 05:30 PM~15242495
> *NEED HELP THE REAR IN MY IMPALA WON'T GO UP AND WHEN I HIT THE SWITCH THE SOLENOIDS JUST CLICK I CHANGED ALL OF THEM AND IT STILL DOES THE SAME THING THEN SOMETIMES IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WANTS TO GO UP ,BUT THEN IT JUST STARTS CLICKING AGAIN.
> *


charge up the batteries..if they are charged, youre gonna want to LOAD TEST them either way..sounds like the load it too much for the battery to handle..so one or more batteries in ur set could be bad under a load...that should be the issue...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

bttt


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Oct 5 2009, 10:30 AM~15271139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

damn i just bought hoses from individualsbox and its got the #10 fittings,,will it work,,the fittings are huge,,im running a piston split at the pump with a block,,?
should i cut the ends and re do ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

to big its gonna act slo use some 8s or 6s #10 for volume not pressure i got to #10 hoses you can have for free if you can use em :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

jeffe were are you i havent heard from you in a min my kids are asking me what i did to piss you off i said nothin and they dont believe me so you better come see them soon and bring pops bug says he owes for a pedicure manicure date he promised :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 6 2009, 10:56 AM~15281721
> *jeffe were are you i havent heard from you in a min my kids are asking me what i did to piss you off i said nothin and they dont believe me so you better come see them soon and bring pops bug says he owes for a pedicure manicure date he promised :biggrin:
> *



haha...ill let dad know...and i just called u the other night lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 6 2009, 10:04 AM~15281331
> *damn i just bought hoses from individualsbox and its got the #10 fittings,,will it work,,the fittings are huge,,im running a piston split at the pump with a block,,?
> should i cut the ends and re do ?
> *



ya like my homie said too big...we had them hooked up to a double pump with 2 lines and car just wouldnt do much of anything..then dropped down to a single #10 and was just barely better but wasnt anything...now its down to #8s and works much better...


unless the fittings are #10 but the hose is smaller?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

the hoses are #8 the fittings are #10s


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 6 2009, 12:52 PM~15282837
> *the hoses are #8 the fittings are #10s
> *



thats odd to have #8 hoses and #10 fittings..i havent seen any hoses like that..kinda defeats the purpose of having to use a #10 fitting on ur cylinders and pumps with a #8 hose..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:47 PM~15283794
> *thats odd to have #8 hoses and #10 fittings..i havent seen any hoses like that..kinda defeats the purpose of having to use a #10 fitting on ur cylinders and pumps with a #8 hose..
> *


not really, a lot of people do that. the inside diameter on a #8 hose is the same as a #10 fitting.... the #8 ends actually are restricting the flow.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2009, 02:19 PM~15284102
> *not really, a lot of people do that. the inside diameter on a #8 hose is the same as a #10 fitting.... the #8 ends actually are restricting the flow.
> *



just like a #8 end on a #6 hose  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

my homie had 2 #8 hoses with #10 ends running from the trunk with a single pump, non piston, 1" check and it hit good! i was surprised too, its bigger than what i would have tried... i still think he could have done the same or better with some smaller stuff but it did work...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 6 2009, 02:23 PM~15284135
> *just like a #8 end on a #6 hose   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

i like your sig matdogg why use two when one will do :thumbsup: 

your car gets up better than any late 60s impala ive seen...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well my thought is this,,im gonna change the fittings at the y block to #8s and leave it #10s at the strokes,,they are bmh 3/4 strokes,,and i dont wanna blow any fittings,,so will it work ??besides it will look tougher,,,and they are jic ends


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ok also,,im doing some g-body upper a arms,,i cant find the topic on how to do them at the ears but im guessing,,so its my first set,,i usually do caprice uppers cuz i been doing lay and play set ups,,but now im building my street hopper you think 1-3/4 extended will work? im planning on driving it all next year to every event up in the n.w unless its in l.a,,phx,,wash.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 6 2009, 05:18 PM~15285167
> *ok also,,im doing some g-body upper a arms,,i cant find the topic on how to do them at the ears but im guessing,,so its my first set,,i usually do caprice uppers cuz i been doing lay and play set ups,,but now im building my street hopper you think 1-3/4 extended will work? im planning on driving it all next year to every event up in the n.w unless its in l.a,,phx,,wash.
> *



my arms are extended 1.5 inches and its not enough..id go 2 inches to be on the safe side and if its too much for you you can shim it back if u like...and yes we cut our arms at the ears...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 6 2009, 03:19 PM~15284102
> *not really, a lot of people do that. the inside diameter on a #8 hose is the same as a #10 fitting.... the #8 ends actually are restricting the flow.
> *



i guess it just depends on where you are lol...we dont see anyone out this way with fittings larger than the hose size out here...but shit if it works it works...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 06:21 PM~15285847
> *my arms are extended 1.5 inches and its not enough..id go 2 inches to be on the safe side and if its too much for you you can shim it back if u like...and yes we cut our arms at the ears...
> *


well how do you know its not enuff ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15286819
> *well how do you know its not enuff ?
> *


my car bottoms out quickly. It's probably a little less than 1.5 inches if u take I to account he amount of metal removed by the chop saw blade.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2009, 01:26 AM~15289819
> *my car bottoms out quickly. It's probably a little less than 1.5 inches if u take I to account he amount of metal removed by the chop saw blade.
> *


dont blame the arms blame the switchman :0 :0 :0 








































:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 7 2009, 08:59 AM~15291431
> *dont blame the arms blame the switchman  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


ouch !!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Oct 7 2009, 08:59 AM~15291431
> *dont blame the arms blame the switchman  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



Lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

throw some cadi spindles in there


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 7 2009, 04:34 PM~15295399
> *throw some cadi spindles in there
> *


what about caprice?


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15295490
> *what about caprice?
> *



those too...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DO I NEED TO PLATE INSIDE MY UPER A ARMS? IM DOING THE OUTSIDE,,BUT DUNNO HOW TO GET THE FRONT DONE,,NEXT TO THE BALLJOINT AREA


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

king fish show pics of some shit you have done


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i have 1 1/2 gbody and caprice spindles rotors and calipers works great for me


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 8 2009, 12:45 PM~15303159
> *i have 1 1/2 gbody and caprice spindles rotors and calipers works great for me
> *


showoff !!!! :uh: 





























WUSSUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15302274
> *DO I NEED TO PLATE INSIDE MY UPER A ARMS? IM DOING THE OUTSIDE,,BUT DUNNO HOW TO GET THE FRONT DONE,,NEXT TO THE BALLJOINT AREA
> *


yep PM me if you want more info


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15289819
> *my car bottoms out quickly. It's probably a little less than 1.5 inches if u take I to account he amount of metal removed by the chop saw blade.
> *


no cuz when you weld the tabs in theres a gap you leave for it to penitrate on ever weld exept Tee and Lap Welds

Vee and But welds your supost to leave a gap


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

ya kingfish show off pics of shit you done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  jus bustin balls


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15307078
> *ya kingfish show off pics of shit you done  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   jus bustin balls
> *


shit bitch you was there and i was there lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

King do you have a link for G-body frame measurements? You know like the ones I've seen posted for X frames with all the body mount points and what not.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 8 2009, 09:28 PM~15307742
> *King do you have a link for G-body frame measurements? You know like the ones I've seen posted for X frames with all the body mount points and what not.
> *



I've seen it before. I'll have to see if I can find it. But I personally don't have one.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you see it on here?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15335896
> *Did you see it on here?
> *


i do believe it had seen it on here..but im not 100% sure..i just know ive seen one lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hey kingfish are you gonna come test out your new setup at sams burgers in hayward this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

already letting out secrets huh ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 12 2009, 11:30 PM~15338460
> *hey kingfish are you gonna come test out your new setup at sams burgers in hayward this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


only if u guys got soda and some sandwhiches....cuz im serving only chips currently....i know i know i admit it..but atleast i can do that....still waiting on a new motor...need to make a phone call for it...


id like to get a few motors to so i can try a few things and not be burning a motor then having to wait for another and another lol.....but as it is, it just is what it is...lol

but ill get the car working..just takes some time and money...i got the time, just not the money lol....i just changed out the single #8 hose Yd to 2 #8s in the hood for a single #6, but i need to pull the front suspension apart to get the cylinders out so i can change the fittings on them to put the 2 #6s i got waiting to go on them as well...then we will try and see how that works...i also need to get new upper A arms and extend them..cuz the 1.5 inches i got now aint cutting it


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wanna sell the uppers?
so far i plated one arm,,but i fucked up the shaft it pissed me off cuz it wasnt coming out,,,lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 13 2009, 12:12 AM~15338909
> *wanna sell the uppers?
> so far i  plated one arm,,but i fucked up the shaft it pissed me off cuz it wasnt coming out,,,lol
> *



oh u dont want my uppers trust me...i went to the steel shop and asked for 1/4 plate...i bought it in a 4x4 sheet...turns out they sold me fucking 5/16 plate and my upper a arms probably weight about 20 lbs each...if not more...they are heavy as fuck


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so its solid !!!! lemme see ?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2009, 10:54 PM~15338726
> *only if u guys got soda and some sandwhiches....cuz im serving only chips currently....i know i know i admit it..but atleast i can do that....still waiting on a new motor...need to make a phone call for it...
> id like to get a few motors to so i can try a few things and not be burning a motor then having to wait for another and another lol.....but as it is, it just is what it is...lol
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: oh well you'll get it eventually....

tims down here, tell him you need a sponsor for the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 13 2009, 04:50 PM~15346128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: oh well you'll get it eventually....
> 
> tims down here, tell him you need a sponsor for the hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i can only sponcer koolaid cars i could pull your bmh out and put in a nice new side port piston but he needs new arms and has to commit to x amount of hops thru out the year


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

yeah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   i need to finish this weekend and see what the car'l do


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15302274
> *DO I NEED TO PLATE INSIDE MY UPER A ARMS? IM DOING THE OUTSIDE,,BUT DUNNO HOW TO GET THE FRONT DONE,,NEXT TO THE BALLJOINT AREA
> *


I would take the extra time to do the balljoint area.You would problly be fine for quite some time without it, but adding 1/8 or 3/16 will insure it wont ever fail

this is the common way of doing it. 2 flat plates with the exception of some slight bends at the back corners of ther BJ plate. sorry for crappy pic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 01:54 AM~15338726
> *only if u guys got soda and some sandwhiches....cuz im serving only chips currently....i know i know i admit it..but atleast i can do that....still waiting on a new motor...need to make a phone call for it...
> id like to get a few motors to so i can try a few things and not be burning a motor then having to wait for another and another lol.....but as it is, it just is what it is...lol
> 
> ...


Why would you pull the cyls out to change the fittings?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

you tellem bossman :biggrin: how you been vato seen that suspension lookin sick


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 13 2009, 06:09 PM~15346337
> *i can only sponcer koolaid cars  i could pull your bmh out and put in a  nice new side port piston  but  he needs new arms  and has to commit to x amount of hops thru out the year
> *




plus i need to get the car actually working thats worth sponsoring lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15347845
> *Why would you pull the cyls out to change the fittings?
> *


trust me last thing i want to do is pull the damn suspension apart just to get the cylinder out to change the fitting but its becuz my cylinders spin when i try to remove the fittings...i can get a pipe wrench on the driveside, but u cant on the passenger side due to all the smog shit thats tied in over there on that side of the motor..so i have to pull the cylinder out to get the fitting off


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 13 2009, 07:13 PM~15347075
> *I would take the extra time to do the balljoint area.You would problly be fine for quite some time without it, but adding 1/8 or 3/16 will insure it wont ever fail
> 
> this is the common way of doing it. 2 flat plates with the exception of some slight bends at the back corners of ther BJ plate. sorry for crappy pic
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD ANDREW,,,
I JUST DIDNT KNOW IF I NEEDED TO DO THE WHOLE INSIDE,,WHAT ABOUT THE OUTSIDE PART OF THE B.J AREA??

I DONT CARE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT YOU,,YOUR STILL KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15349677
> *SOUNDS GOOD ANDREW,,,
> I JUST DIDNT KNOW IF I  NEEDED TO DO THE WHOLE INSIDE,,WHAT ABOUT THE OUTSIDE PART OF THE B.J AREA??
> 
> ...


i was thinking of plateing the underside of the balljoint area then drill the holes thru since it wont change the placement of the balljoint....but we also plate infront of the balljoint like u seen pictured....also u could plate the inside of the arms it wont hurt...maybe 3/16...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

THE WHOLE ARM IS PLATED IN 3/16 ,, IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING A PAIR ALREADY DONE,,MOLDED ALSO,,BUT WHAT THE FUN IN THAT IF I DONT MAKE MINE,,


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SO I HEAR 18'S IN THE REAR IS GONNA BANG OUT MY WINDOW,,,WHAT CAN I RUN DAMNIT!!! ITS BRIDGED AND DOING DROP MOUNTS,AND MY LOWERS ARE EXTENDED 2''


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 12:01 AM~15349272
> *trust me last thing i want to do is pull the damn suspension apart just to get the cylinder out to change the fitting but its becuz my cylinders spin when i try to remove the fittings...i can get a pipe wrench on the driveside, but u cant on the passenger side due to all the smog shit thats tied in over there on that side of the motor..so i have to pull the cylinder out to get the fitting off
> *


damn that really sucks,what if you come with the pipe wrench threw the wheel well?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15349896
> *SO I HEAR 18'S IN THE REAR IS GONNA BANG OUT MY WINDOW,,,WHAT CAN I RUN DAMNIT!!! ITS BRIDGED AND DOING DROP MOUNTS,AND MY LOWERS ARE EXTENDED 2''
> *



my homies regal has 18s in it now...they fit..hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 AM~15351672
> *damn that really sucks,what if you come with the pipe wrench threw the wheel well?
> *



the passenger side sucks...theres no room for the crescent wrench lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15352916
> *my homies regal has 18s in it now...they fit..hehe
> *


does it lay ?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Not with 18"s. Not enough room between the rear deck without a lot of coil.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

my cutty has 18's they fit fine with more coil but she dont sqaut like she used to thats for sure hey CHICO how does your axel sit with 2 inch extended lowers does it push way back in the fenderwells or not too bad?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

you cant really tell homie,,ill take pics 2marro,,it sits hella low i can sit the bridge on the axle,,its still not completely assembled,,but its all mocked up i haveit mocked up with drops tack welded and adjustable uppers,,,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

it sits lower than stock and its riding on 1.5 stack of mini coils in each cylinder...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 02:15 AM~15363426
> *it sits lower than stock and its riding on 1.5 stack of mini coils in each cylinder...
> *


nice


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hell ya let me c it i gotta do something different on my lowers right now there stock and when i stand it up on a 3 the axel turns nasty (makes the car crab walk) im debating on just extending em or doing some long arms and moving the mount, but dunno wat to do yet.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 15 2009, 05:03 PM~15369091
> *Hell ya let me c it i gotta do something different on my lowers right now there stock and when i stand it up on a 3 the axel turns nasty (makes the car crab walk) im debating on just extending em or doing some long arms and moving the mount, but dunno wat to do yet.
> *



my homie made his own uppers and lowers cuz the car is built to hop. but its chained up and it will still stand 3....you may want to check ur bushings cuz that will definately make the axle kick out further than what youd want...


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Ya i got new bushings it just seems cuz the lowers r so short that there maxing out way to quick and when i stand a three (now keep in mind these r 18's and they max out on a 3) its not a normal 3 its sits kind of like that caddy frm street fame (not that nice)the side thats supposed to tuck doesnt even sink in the fender well,as short as the lowers r they make it crab walk like crazy i dont even wanna drive it like that,im gonna fix as best i can but just weighing my options cus i really dont like the way the hoppers sit when they drop and the wheel is in the back of the dam fender prob just do some long arms.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15371614
> *Ya i got new bushings it just seems cuz the lowers r so short that there maxing out way to quick and when i stand a three (now keep in mind these r 18's and they max out on a 3)  its not a normal 3 its sits kind of like that caddy frm street fame (not that nice)the side thats supposed to tuck doesnt even sink in the fender well,as short as the lowers r they make it crab walk like crazy i dont even wanna drive it like that,im gonna fix as best i can but just weighing my options cus i really dont like the way the hoppers sit when they drop and the wheel is in the back of the dam fender prob just do some long arms.
> *



my homes car dropped his lower trailing arm mounts a few inches i believe it was and made new lower arms..the wheels still sit in the middle of the wheel well...also u can get the adjustable lowers from blackmagic that are arched so that when u lock the car up the lowers clear the axle housing giving u more travel...might be something to look into....post up some pics of the car, id like to see it standing 3 wheel...

also on that caddy if u look at the top of the axle where the factory upper trailing arm mounts USE to be youll see they fabricated their own mounts that where taller than the factory mount..so it was like doing a drop mount..also i believe they relocated the uppers to the frame...the owner posted a forum topic on that car some time back and u can see the suspension up close on it...with the arms relocated how they are u would need to run a taller cylinder inorder for the cars weight to take over cuz youve changed its pivot point...


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

i like the sound of dropping the lowers and a combination of the adjustable lowers ive got drops and adj. on the uppers just trying to remedy the crab walk as much as possible ill post some pics as soon as i can im in the process of doin something i thought was a lil different i moved the ears that the front a arms mount to, i moved em 2" out basically to the end of the frame rail instead of extending my a arm just to try it out should have a pretty good front lock up cuz theres nowhere for the arm to hit until its almost vertical now i just gotta worry about my fuckin spring try to com out from the lower being so vertical dont know whats its gonna do to tell u the truth just finished one side and dont got the hoses hooked up but at the moment it sits just like i extended the arms 2"


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Kind of hard to see but its the only pic i got at the moment, the front cylinders arent even presurred up thats the back only.


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 15 2009, 09:41 PM~15372493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ya that throws the car out there lol


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey fish have u heard of anyone moving the mount like i said it should give me a little more lock up cuz theres nothing for the top a arm to hit on until its almot all the way vertical?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 16 2009, 05:36 PM~15381518
> *Hey fish have u heard of anyone moving the mount like i said it should give me a little more lock up cuz theres nothing for the top a arm to hit on until its almot all the way vertical?
> *


you never want your lower to be vertical


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 16 2009, 06:36 PM~15381518
> *Hey fish have u heard of anyone moving the mount like i said it should give me a little more lock up cuz theres nothing for the top a arm to hit on until its almot all the way vertical?
> *



No I surely haven't. But I only been doing this since 2005.


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

Ya i know ill prob chain it before it goes too far, if necassary


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you going out to sonics tonight?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2009, 09:33 PM~15389933
> *you going out to sonics tonight?
> *


i didnt get off of work until 8pm...tired as fuck and i gotta go into work at 8am till noon.....plus i still have no front pump motor...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15390995
> *i didnt get off of work until 8pm...tired as fuck and i gotta go into work at 8am till noon.....plus i still have no front pump motor...
> *


still?
:uh: 





whuttup king ?
:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 18 2009, 03:58 AM~15391483
> *still?
> :uh:
> whuttup king ?
> ...



the motor is comin from some where..and im just waiting...not big hurry for me lol...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 11:22 PM~15390995
> *i didnt get off of work until 8pm...tired as fuck and i gotta go into work at 8am till noon.....plus i still have no front pump motor...
> *


 :0 work you really got a JOB ?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

How much for a whammy tank/w rods. pm a price


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yo jeff :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15396814
> *:0 work you really got a JOB ?
> *


haha..yes..i work seasonal at bestbuy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

keep burning the noid closest to the pump i have a 3 pump setup each pump has 3 noids. i replaced the one that burned which was the one closest to the motor but when i started hopping it started to stick again. The car is jumping pretty quick so i dont think its the batteries any ideas of what it could be.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 04:49 PM~15404062
> *keep burning the noid closest to the pump i have a 3 pump setup each pump has 3 noids. i replaced the one that burned which was the one closest to the motor but when i started hopping it started to stick again. The car is jumping pretty quick so i dont think its the batteries any ideas of what it could be.
> *



hows the grounds? also how many batteries...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

grounds are good they are very tight and i am running 6 batteries in a series 72v to both front pumps and 48 to the back pump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15407011
> *grounds are good they are very tight and i am running 6 batteries in a series 72v to both front pumps and 48 to the back pump
> *


I'd run 4 solenoids if ur tryin to hop with 6 batteries. Also if ur using cheap solenoids ur gonna keep sticking them. What kind r u running


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Im not trying to really hop but its a lincoln so its heavy and i want it to move fast in the front. I rarely drive it but this is the first time this has happened. I will try the 4 noids and also i am using the ones from autozone the ones from a ford. which one would you recommend


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2009, 05:52 AM~15410557
> *Im not trying to really hop but its a lincoln so its heavy and i want it to move fast in the front. I rarely drive it but this is the first time this has happened. I will try the 4 noids and also i am using the ones from autozone the ones from a ford. which one would you recommend
> *



u should be using accumax/accurate...the new ones now are accumax..same as accurate just changed names...but the contacts in these are larger than the contacts youll find in those ford starter solenoids....you shouldnt have the issue of burning them up if ur battery rack is welded to the cars frame and ur solenoids to the rack....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

so other then replacing the noids with these kind can it be something else if my grounds are good. is there a way to see if the motor is burned. its wierd that the noid closet to the pump motor is the only one hot the rest are not


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2009, 06:21 PM~15415869
> *so other then replacing the noids with these kind can it be something else if my grounds are good. is there a way to see if the motor is burned. its wierd that the noid closet to the pump motor is the only one hot the rest are not
> *


its either the first solenoid or the last....sometimes it can be the middle..just depends on which solenoid is the weakest...on a higher votlage like ur as 72v regular ford starter soelnoids were only designed for 12v....they contacts are thin and will heat up fast....the accumax/accurates are thicker contacts inside...so they can take the extra abuse...also if u have old batteries or one that isnt fully charged that too can cause a solenoid to stick


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool thanks 
one more question I have a pump that is used for the back the motor gets hotter then the front pumps. It's a CCE street pump I can hit the back switch a few times then touch the motor and it's hot. Is this normal with that kind of pump or may it be faulty


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 06:45 AM~15420587
> *Cool thanks
> one more question I have a pump that is used for the back the motor gets hotter then the front pumps. It's a CCE street pump I can hit the back switch a few times then touch the motor and it's hot. Is this normal with that kind of pump or may it be faulty
> *


the motors are gonna get warm...but the back pump is on a lower voltage than the front...so if they arent the same motors it just could be the other motor is better insulated or has a better ground..or better internals to keep it from getting at hot as fast...youd have to hit the back pump a few more times than doing just the front pump 1 time to get it as warm...you may want to have a stud welded to the motor casing so that u can make a ground for it..otherwise its just grounding itself thru the block bolts


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

WHATS UP KINGFISH STOPPING TO SAY HI HOMMIE WELL STILL WORKING ON 63 WHY COULDN`T YOU LIVE IN TEXAS HOMMIE DAMN SOME OF THESE FOOLS AROUND DON`T KNOW SHIT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Oct 22 2009, 01:38 AM~15431444
> *WHATS UP KINGFISH STOPPING TO SAY HI HOMMIE WELL STILL WORKING ON 63 WHY COULDN`T YOU LIVE IN TEXAS HOMMIE DAMN SOME OF THESE FOOLS AROUND  DON`T KNOW SHIT
> *



just working a part time job and trying to make a lil more money as i can...u got the homie stevie d who lives in armarillo texas...he knows his shit homie...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SHIT !!!!!
THE HOMIE BURNT ANOTHER MOTOR !!!

CAN IT BE THAT THE MOTOR IS CLOSE TO THE BODY ???


IM PISSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 26 2009, 09:59 AM~15468533
> *SHIT !!!!!
> THE HOMIE BURNT ANOTHER MOTOR !!!
> 
> ...



get some pictures of the motor


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

what the best way to secure the battery rack to the truck. studs through the floor bolted from the bottom and tackwelded or is there a better way


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 06:37 PM~15474233
> *what the best way to secure the battery rack to the truck. studs through the floor bolted from the bottom and tackwelded or is there a better way
> *


Sounds like you have either grounded armatures or weak batteries! Are you pretty friendly with a voltmeter?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

no i am not. I fixed my last problem but think i might have an issue with the rack and want to make sure i correct now before i hit the streets again.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S POPPIN FISH *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 11:47 AM~15469397
> *get some pictures of the motor
> *


i will


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 07:37 PM~15474233
> *what the best way to secure the battery rack to the truck. studs through the floor bolted from the bottom and tackwelded or is there a better way
> *


we weld in a subframe..which is some square tubing coming off the trucks frame sticking up thru the bet about 2 inches or so...you do this 2 times..parallel to each other...then u link those 2 together by adding square tube inbetween them to keep them from flexing..then u weld ur battery rack on top of that to make it good and strong...if ur rack was just bolted to the sheetmetal or to the frame and wasnt a good one..then when u add solenoids to the rack ur not getting a efficent ground...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 26 2009, 09:57 PM~15476502
> *WHAT'S POPPIN FISH
> *



just trying to make that paper


----------



## morrows64 (Sep 11, 2009)

whats up bro trying to get a number to give you a call need a 63 impala lifted im in bay area heard good things bout your work thanks don


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

This is how an a-arm is done 1/4in all the way around.
:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Oct 28 2009, 10:53 PM~15499639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and how do u install the balljoint. And what about replacing it.


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

might have trouble with it fitting in the bushing area^^^


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 29 2009, 06:03 AM~15501455
> *might have trouble with it fitting in the bushing area^^^
> *


we weld the bushing sleeves in place..this allows the old bushing to burn out and then we install polyeurathane bushings in place..which are a whole lot easier to deal with then replacement bushings


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

what would cause the candle to stick open,,i finally figured out the homies car why it wouldnt go up,,i never opend a candle before,,its stuck open i had to press a lil piece out it wont slide in or out like the other side dump does,,,sorry no pics right now


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 31 2009, 12:10 AM~15519934
> *what would cause the candle to stick open,,i finally figured out the homies car why it wouldnt go up,,i never opend a candle before,,its stuck open i had to press a lil piece out it wont slide in or out like the other side dump does,,,sorry no pics right now
> *



what kind of dump..u said candle so im assuming its a adex or adel II...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

no adex or adel its a basic dump,,,sorry,,it just looks like a candle when i pull the dump apart,,its a lil shaft looking thing inside that is stuck open


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 31 2009, 02:12 PM~15522999
> *no adex or adel its a basic dump,,,sorry,,it just looks like a candle when i pull the dump apart,,its a lil shaft looking thing inside that is stuck open
> *


replace it


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

kool,,thanks king,,,


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 31 2009, 11:56 PM~15526333
> *kool,,thanks king,,,
> *


no problemo...if its jsut one of those blowproof squares and ur trying to hop on it, u might pressure spike the thing and blow the O rings out or mess it up again...i suggest u find someone on here with a deal on a adex...might want to try classic customs i know he has 2 of them


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:17 AM~15533805
> *no problemo...if its jsut one of those blowproof squares and ur trying to hop on it, u might pressure spike the thing and blow the O rings out or mess it up again...i suggest u find someone on here with a deal on a adex...might want to try classic customs i know he has 2 of them
> *


its for the rear


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 11:47 AM~15481683
> *we weld in a subframe..which is some square tubing coming off the trucks frame sticking up thru the bet about 2 inches or so...you do this 2 times..parallel to each other...then u link those 2 together by adding square tube inbetween them to keep them from flexing..then u weld ur battery rack on top of that to make it good and strong...if ur rack was just bolted to the sheetmetal or to the frame and wasnt a good one..then when u add solenoids to the rack ur not getting a efficent ground...
> 
> *


that depends on if the ground is connected to the frame the sols are connected to or if the ground is connected to the sheetmetal


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yo jeff how goes it ? :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 2 2009, 11:53 AM~15537007
> *yo jeff how goes it ? :wave:
> *


its still going...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 2 2009, 01:46 AM~15534485
> *that depends on if the ground is connected to the frame the sols are connected to or if the ground is connected to the sheetmetal
> *


and i love those sheetmetal grounding lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

so does gray silicone really help prevent oil leaks in the motor or no? :scrutinize:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Nov 2 2009, 09:46 PM~15543346
> *so does gray silicone really help prevent oil leaks in the motor or no?  :scrutinize:
> *



the reason why i say the grey kind is, becuz it will still work better than the others if theres still some kind of contaminants of oil residue in there when u apply it...ive got my 2 back pumps done and they are not leaking for the past 2 years...and my back pump motors themselves are 5 years old..they havent been replaced since i got the setup back in 05 of showtime..the motors are now currently on my blackmagic setup..


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 PM~15543633
> *the reason why i say the grey kind is, becuz it will still work better than the others if theres still some kind of contaminants of oil residue in there when u apply it...ive got my 2 back pumps done and they are not leaking for the past 2 years...and my back pump motors themselves are 5 years old..they havent been replaced since i got the setup back in 05 of showtime..the motors are now currently on my blackmagic setup..
> *




i'll give it a try :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15544092
> *i'll give it a try  :biggrin:
> *


i havent had oil in a motor on a blown shaft seal in 4 yrs now


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i got a new problem on the homies car,,,i installed new dumps and new motors seals,,etc,,,
anyways i wired it all back at the distribution block,,i hit the front and dump it,,,does good,,i lift the back and it worked,,i dumped the back and poof smoke comes out of the switches,,,its 4 switches front back left rear right rear,,,

none of the rear switches work,,no dump no raise,,the front still lifts,,,
i manually dump the back and raise it at the trunk,,

any suggestions on what to do next or what went wrong,,there all carlings switches,,thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 7 2009, 09:28 PM~15594637
> *i got a new problem on the homies car,,,i installed new dumps and new motors seals,,etc,,,
> anyways i wired it all back at the distribution block,,i hit the front and dump it,,,does good,,i lift the back and it worked,,i dumped the back and poof smoke comes out of the switches,,,its 4 switches front back left rear right rear,,,
> 
> ...


might have pinched the back pumps switch wires in the trunk and when u hit the switch its grounding out...or u have something crossed in the switch box for the rear...but sounds like a wiring issue


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

yep a wire grounded out at the rear,,gotta love carlings thoe,,they still kicking :biggrin:


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

i have a 1972 impala and trying to get it to stand 3. have 12's in the rear with a bridge and reinforced arches. 4 batteries in each corner and 3 pumps. i can't even get it to come off the ground at all. also i have adjustable lower and upper rear control arms and when i raise it all the way up it pulls on the upper bushings on the frame and ruined them. i can only extend the uppers 1-2 inches cause the driveshaft will rub the body otherwise. i was thinking of making drop mounts if it would help but looking for advice first. thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Nov 11 2009, 06:38 PM~15637008
> *i have a 1972 impala and trying to get it to stand 3. have 12's in the rear with a bridge and reinforced arches. 4 batteries in each corner and 3 pumps. i can't even get it to come off the ground at all. also i have adjustable lower and upper rear control arms and when i raise it all the way up it pulls on the upper bushings on the frame and ruined them.  i can only extend the uppers 1-2 inches cause the driveshaft will rub the body otherwise. i was thinking of making drop mounts if it would help but looking for advice first. thanks
> *


sorry its been a while since i was able to respond back, but depending on how low the car lays at stock height youll need a taller cylinders...cuz the lower the car lays the higher the car needs to lift in a corner to get it to a point of it wanting to tilt over from the weight..drop mounts arent gonna get the car to stand..either run taller cylinders like 14s or 16s..or a combonation of a taller coil with a taller cylinder...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

slap yourself... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15668280
> *slap yourself... :biggrin:
> *


haha...just been a bit busy with getting my house ready for a baby and part time working...


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks i'll try taller cylinders cause i have the car laying low. one problem i'm having is when i raise the rear all the way it pulls the upper control arm bushing apart i can't adjust them more than 1 3/4 of an inch out cause the driveshaft will rub the bottom of the body when lowered. any ideas of how to stop them from getting pulled apart whem fully extended.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Nov 15 2009, 01:11 PM~15671081
> *thanks i'll try taller cylinders cause i have the car laying low. one problem i'm having is when i raise the rear all the way it pulls the upper control arm bushing apart i can't adjust them more than 1 3/4 of an inch out cause the driveshaft will rub the bottom of the body when lowered. any ideas of how to stop them from getting pulled apart whem fully extended.
> *



Can u get some pics of the rear and the trailing arms. Cuz I want to see something. Usually people don't notch out the section of frame where the uppe trailing arms come down and hit. The bushings are spreading apart becuz you're at ur suspensions topping out point. If u overlock it often you'll end up ripping the upper trailing arm mount off the axle. Which is also called the ear.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whats a good size plate to do my rear end (no ****)?? 

gracias


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

i just sent you a pm in regards to my vibration problems..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 15 2009, 07:47 PM~15673409
> *whats a good size plate to do my rear end (no ****)??
> 
> gracias
> *



1/4 is good..but im really liking the box tubing style that ive seen done by blackmagic hydraulics....its much stronger than just the single piece of 1/4 plate ran underneath the axle...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 11:17 PM~15686780
> *1/4 is good..but im really liking the box tubing style that ive seen done by blackmagic hydraulics....its much stronger than just the single piece of 1/4 plate ran underneath the axle...
> *


lemme see pics ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 17 2009, 12:44 AM~15687934
> *lemme see pics ?
> *



check out blackmagic impala builds and such..youll usually see the axles done that way


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

otay,,, :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

hey jeffe check your pms puto :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 18 2009, 12:20 AM~15699297
> *hey jeffe check your pms puto :biggrin:
> *



im just getting to them at midnight lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

modesto 49ers youth football and cheer 2nd annual show and shine

date sunday november 22 2009 
modesto high school
address 18 H street modesto ca. 

show time 10am - 4pm 
reg time 8am 20$ for cars 15$for bikes/motorcyles entrance for public 3$. 

all proceeds to benifit the modesto 49ers youth football and cheer program, no outside coolers. drinks or alcohol. come to have a good time..leave any and all b.s at your house..this is a family event and please lets keep it that way....

contact info shawn hallmon 209 652 9626. coverage provided by impalas magazine and jumpers provided by minis lawn service 209 241-0244


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

just let people know that we're closed to any locals, we cant fuck wit you fake motherfuckers no more i aint homies with none of the local fake ass clubs with a few exceptions :0 so i dont give a fuck fuckin smile in my face and act like my friend, pssst save that shit you actors aint even good actors :biggrin: :biggrin: so fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, your cool and to the rest of you i'm out


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15748574
> *just let people know that we're closed to any locals, we cant fuck wit you fake motherfuckers no more i aint homies with none of the local fake ass clubs with a few exceptions :0 so i dont give a fuck fuckin smile in my face and act like my friend, pssst save that shit you actors aint even good actors  :biggrin:  :biggrin: so fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, your cool and to the rest of you i'm out
> *


*DAMN BROTHA :0 *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 22 2009, 08:39 PM~15748706
> *x2 wow</span>*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15748706
> *x2 wow</span>
> *



no one came to help support us for the homies football team when we support them at their turkey drives and toy drive events...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

wattup toro camp im waitin to get paid then im heading in your direction to get some direction on this chipper i dont know wats wrong with it :biggrin: maybe you guys can get it working lord knows ive tried it all :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 23 2009, 03:21 AM~15751376
> *wattup toro camp im waitin to get paid then im heading in your direction to get some direction on this chipper i dont know wats wrong with it :biggrin: maybe you guys can get it working lord knows ive tried it all :0
> *


*Holla at Big Serg or Rudy they'll make that sucka work no doubt :cheesy*:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15756675
> *Holla at Big Serg or Rudy they'll make that sucka work no doubt :  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2009, 02:41 AM~15751323
> *no one came to help support us for the homies football team when we support them at their turkey drives and toy drive events...
> *



*Sorry to hear that I try and go to as much events as I can, how are we gonna move forward if we can't support each other's events


P.S. Sorry for the double post lol... :biggrin*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

glad someones got my back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WANNA WISH THE KINGFISH CUSTOM FAM A


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2009, 01:15 PM~15778677
> *WANNA WISH THE KINGFISH CUSTOM FAM A
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie..yours as well


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 27 2009, 10:35 PM~15802162
> *:wave:
> *


shit had the black friday sale at bestbuy...man work was crazy lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 23 2009, 03:21 AM~15751376
> *wattup toro camp im waitin to get paid then im heading in your direction to get some direction on this chipper i dont know wats wrong with it :biggrin: maybe you guys can get it working lord knows ive tried it all :0
> *


 :0 

FAILED


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

wuddup jeff how u been g hope you and da fam had a koo thanksgiving ill get at you real soon :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Nov 30 2009, 12:39 AM~15819016
> *wuddup jeff how u been g hope you and da fam had a koo thanksgiving ill get at you real soon  :yes:
> *


hell ya..we fucked up some turkey and a ham lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 28 2009, 12:42 AM~15803234
> *:0
> 
> FAILED
> *


we are still trying


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 01:37 AM~15819638
> *we are still trying
> *


oh....ok then...............imma start calln u BOSSMAN2


:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2009, 12:25 PM~15822028
> *oh....ok then...............imma start calln u BOSSMAN2
> :biggrin:
> *


no no no..we actually have a car put together and are trying to work out the hydros and stuff..its not just a frame with components installed lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 23 2009, 03:21 AM~15751376
> *wattup toro camp im waitin to get paid then im heading in your direction to get some direction on this chipper i dont know wats wrong with it :biggrin: maybe you guys can get it working lord knows ive tried it all :0
> *


give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 11:30 AM~15822090
> *no no no..we actually have a car put together and are trying to work out the hydros and stuff..its not just a frame with components installed lol
> *


 :0


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2009, 11:25 AM~15822028
> *oh....ok then...............imma start calln u BOSSMAN2
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we are running two nines[gears] #8 hoses seven batts to each nose 950 cca batts presto plus motors and not stock pumps these are pressurized and alittle weight plus white koolaid springs  so i cant get the car to work and ive tried everything  i'm tryin some stuff and ill post video soon :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 30 2009, 07:30 PM~15826596
> *we are running two nines[gears]  #8 hoses seven batts to each nose 950 cca batts presto plus motors and not stock pumps these are pressurized and alittle weight plus white koolaid springs   so i cant get the car to work and ive tried everything   i'm tryin some stuff and ill post video soon  :biggrin:
> *


BREAK BREAD.....ILL SHOOT UP THERE FOR A WEEKEND



Its prolly something simple u over looked....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2009, 11:36 PM~15829129
> *BREAK BREAD.....ILL SHOOT UP THERE FOR  A WEEKEND
> Its prolly something simple  u over looked....
> *


what kind of bread u like.... white, wheat, sourdough? lol....the homie mino dont have much money...got 3 kids, 1 being 6 months old and his wife...times are rough


the first lick on the switch the car has a nice hard lock up..but after like the 3rd and 4th and after its as if its not building any pressure at all...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2009, 08:06 PM~15826324
> *:0
> *



haha..i thought youd get a good laugh on that one...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

check your pm's :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

pm me with a price imma have some money at the end of this week i aint to proud to ask for help :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

pm for me todd or for jeffe :biggrin:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 12:34 AM~15819630
> *hell ya..we fucked up some turkey and a ham lol
> *


Lol I heard that I had a brined fried turkey for the 1st time n dammit that shit was on hit.... I'll never look at turkey the same way again lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Dec 2 2009, 12:55 AM~15841841
> *Lol I heard that I had a brined fried turkey for the 1st time n dammit that shit was on hit.... I'll never look at turkey the same way again lol
> *



my dad swears he wont fry a turkey..but im gonna sneak in some fried turkey on him and see if i cant change his tune


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 1 2009, 10:39 AM~15832364
> *pm for me todd or for jeffe  :biggrin:
> *


it was me...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

what happened you lost faith in tim?? bring it down and let him look at it... then hop it at sams on saturday night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thats who im going to first cuz hes like family and he knows wats up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2009, 02:25 PM~15822028
> *oh....ok then...............imma start calln u BOSSMAN2
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU MOTHERFUCKER! :angry: .........only diff is my shits gonna work when its done!  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 02:30 PM~15822090
> *no no no..we actually have a car put together and are trying to work out the hydros and stuff..its not just a frame with components installed lol
> *


suck a dick ****


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 07:45 PM~15852098
> *YOU MOTHERFUCKER! :angry: .........only diff is my shits gonna work when its done!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 2 2009, 10:58 PM~15852313
> *:0  :0
> *


 :yes:.... ive owned the car for a year man ,just been working on the frame for 6 months :biggrin: shit will be out on the streets in the spring :x:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

nice jeffe you gettin people all revved up lets all play like nice kids and not turn this into some crazy shit we are friends to the people :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   and i like your frame bossman its very clean :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:47 PM~15852143
> *suck a dick ****
> *



Haha. Hey u turn topics **** faster than a prostitute turns a trick lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15854173
> *nice jeffe you gettin people all revved up lets all play like nice kids and not turn this into some crazy shit we are friends to the people :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     and i like your frame bossman its very clean  :biggrin:
> *


haha bossmans kool. Just busting his balls since I get mine busted by tim, Mufasa and bossman and Tommy lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15852509
> *:yes:.... ive owned the car for a year man ,just been working on the frame for 6 months :biggrin: shit will be out on the streets in the spring  :x:
> *


ya take ur time. Get it right or close to it. Than u have less to do


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

popps stopped by today he gave money to my spoiled kid again man hes created a monster she walked up to him and said weres your wallet :biggrin:


----------



## cuttylicious86 (Jan 26, 2009)

how much would u charge me too reinforce my g body frame. like that black frame u did.i want it the same way.i need the a-arms extended 3/4 and molded and the lowers reinforced.also the rear end and upper and lowers trailing arms.i could bring u a rollin chassis.pm-me please body is off the frame right now so give me price and brake it down for me thanks..hope too here from u soon..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 3 2009, 12:45 AM~15854173
> *nice jeffe you gettin people all revved up lets all play like nice kids and not turn this into some crazy shit we are friends to the people :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     and i like your frame bossman its very clean  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bro,its my learnin project


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 02:46 AM~15855563
> *haha bossmans kool. Just busting his balls since I get mine busted by tim, Mufasa and bossman and Tommy lol
> *


you stay away from my balls puto :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15925238
> *you stay away from my balls puto :biggrin:
> *


oh dont worry..we cant find em anyways..ur wifes got em lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuttylicious86_@Dec 9 2009, 01:01 AM~15921467
> *how much would u charge me too reinforce my g body frame. like that black frame u did.i want it the same way.i need the a-arms extended 3/4 and molded and the lowers reinforced.also the rear end and upper and lowers trailing arms.i could bring u a rollin chassis.pm-me please body is off the frame right now so give me price and brake it down for me thanks..hope too here from u soon..
> *



no problem..i sent u a PM


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Nov 30 2009, 07:30 PM~15826596
> *we are running two nines[gears]  #8 hoses seven batts to each nose 950 cca batts presto plus motors and not stock pumps these are pressurized and alittle weight plus white koolaid springs   so i cant get the car to work and ive tried everything   i'm tryin some stuff and ill post video soon  :biggrin:
> *


7 to each front pump you got 14 batts then im guessing id run 8 to each to give 96 how many turns of coil is the car v8 or v6 are they piston pumps if so what make ,are the gears new ,adel/adex dump or other get a vid so we can see where the cars at


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 10 2009, 02:11 PM~15938021
> *7 to each front pump you got 14 batts then im guessing id run 8 to each to give 96 how many turns of coil is the car v8 or v6 are they piston pumps if so what make ,are the gears new ,adel/adex dump or other get a vid so we can see where the cars at
> *


the pumps got new gears in it now with the pressure plates...the pumpheads had a lil work done to them along with the block..i believe they are installing it in teh car today..so hopefully it will get tested today as well..hope to run over there with my video camera lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet get vids :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 10 2009, 04:16 PM~15939253
> *sweet get vids  :biggrin:
> *



Trying. Blew 2 noids during the bleeding process. At kragens right now so we can put those on he back pump an take he accurates off the back to put on the front


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

oladies home game over till i drop the kids off at daycare tommarow :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 10 2009, 08:02 PM~15941495
> *oladies home game over till i drop the kids off at daycare tommarow :biggrin:
> *


no rush...weather is shitty anyways...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fuckin scared to get wet? :0 dollar store umbrella :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 01:31 AM~15945467
> *fuckin scared to get wet? :0  dollar store umbrella :biggrin:
> *


haha no...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15937804
> *oh dont worry..we cant find em anyways..ur wifes got em lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2009, 08:50 PM~15952629
> *:0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 06:35 PM~15953043
> *:yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


SUCKS 2 BE WHITE.........ERRRRR....I MEAN U........ :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

atleast my best friend aint a **** monkey :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 09:05 PM~15954059
> *atleast my best friend aint a **** monkey :angry:
> *


damn u went after watcher..thats not even cool


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15953765
> *
> *



got my own watcher now...except mine has my baby boys heart beat when u squeeze it...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15954212
> *damn u went after watcher..thats not even cool
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, MUFASA


hno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:05 PM~15954059
> *atleast my best friend aint a **** monkey :angry:
> *


Cool....mine aint either.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15954235
> *got my own watcher now...except mine has my baby boys heart beat when u squeeze it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15954321
> *Cool....mine aint either.....
> *


 :dunno: bromance over finally?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15954342
> *:dunno: bromance over finally?
> *


 :uh: There was nothing ever between me n u , u damn ****....get over it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:35 PM~15954372
> *:uh: There was nothing ever between me n u , u damn ****....get over it
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 08:39 PM~15954419
> *
> *


  Sorry homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15954372
> *:uh: There was nothing ever between me n u , u damn ****....get over it
> *


u buy the guy lunch one time cuz he was broke and he thinks its a bromance lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 08:07 PM~16072992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O snap are busting out a regal now?
:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

real soon :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 09:07 PM~16072992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, looks like the batts are runniing fast???? Looks like it did 48-50 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HEY KING JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


:wave: 






































































NO **** :nono:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 24 2009, 01:44 AM~16075487
> *HEY KING JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!
> :wave:
> NO ****  :nono:
> *



thanks homie..ur family as well


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 12:39 AM~16075446
> *Oh shit, looks like the batts are runniing fast???? Looks like it did 48-50 :0
> *


disconnect didnt lock came un done few more tweaks and she will leave bumber checks :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new video soon :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

car looks like it wants to get up,whats the projected hop height


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

forgot,how many batts in the trunk?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Fourteen seven to each nose


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 24 2009, 06:35 PM~16081751
> *new video soon :biggrin:
> *


cant wait


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Jeffers m chatting witchya from new iPhone that I got for my b day


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 25 2009, 09:00 AM~16085930
> *Jeffers m chatting witchya from new iPhone that I got for my b day
> *


Haha nice hope u don't do to it what u do to the other phones you've gone thru lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yo jeff how ya been :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 26 2009, 08:12 AM~16092651
> *yo jeff how ya been  :wave:
> *


not too bad..just been working quite a bit lately


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

retry tonight :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 26 2009, 01:34 PM~16094183
> *retry  tonight :biggrin:
> *



nice..make sure its not in the dark lol..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

impatiently waiting on new video


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Kingfish, I was wondering whats the best way to wire up the batterys on a 3 pump (2 to front) 10 batt setup?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

On my way to stacklife to pick up my car Tim got thAt bitch on the bumper much props to stacklife and koolaid they fixed my pinche car working wen I gave up


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yesterday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

M pikn up the car n like fifteen mins


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 02:09 PM~16094029
> *not too bad..just been working quite a bit lately
> *


  thatz a good thing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 27 2009, 08:46 PM~16105035
> *  thatz a good thing
> *



hell ya...i worked hard enough that they are gonan hire me on permanent status now after the seasonal ends here in january..so i have a good job hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 27 2009, 07:59 PM~16104589
> *M pikn up the car n like fifteen mins
> *



SWEET!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We hopped the car before we left stacks pad it damn near got bumper bout an inch off ,anyway gotta good story about gettin the car home but I'll save it till tomarow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 28 2009, 03:20 AM~16108716
> *We hopped the car before we left stacks pad it damn near got bumper bout an inch off ,anyway gotta good story about gettin the car home but I'll save it till tomarow
> *



shit u got an iphone u had time to type it in while ur were driving back lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Let's just say a Dayton makes a good spare wen the other two u brought didn't fit and you gotta get your three kids and girl home


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you know the rules pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 28 2009, 10:12 AM~16109517
> *you know the rules pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


haha. Ya I gotta see that one myself lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no new videos?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

the trailer did look nice on spokes.....lol



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 28 2009, 09:01 AM~16109457
> *Let's just say a Dayton makes a good spare wen the other two u brought didn't fit and you gotta get your three kids and girl home
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 30 2009, 02:50 AM~16131040
> *the trailer did look nice on spokes.....lol
> *



lol no one got pics lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

First off JR saved that asss like for the millionth time during this build second ol haystack damn near ready to go to the crazy house but still got me going with that said here's the story, tire on trailer blew on stack picking car up on way home, like ten mins from his house he tried spare that he changed in the rain it went flat 5 miles later. Stack plugged it plug slipped out by the time he got home next I went to get the car after he finished it we tried my 2 other trailer tires they didn't fit we replugged the tire from before and left ten mins later it blew we were stuck behind dennys Stack gotta stock from cutlass they didn't fit so we decided to use a Dayton well the trailer got acorn lugs so rim didn't fit on adapter screwed again so we went to walmart cuz it's 930on Sunday walmart didn't have shit we went back to stacks house he didn't have the right lugs either so we went back to the trailer(did I mention I had my 3 kids and wife waiting with trailer) JR called came with the right lugs and an hour later we were finally home it was midnight needless to say I'll check my spare


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2009, 08:41 AM~16132201
> *First off JR saved that asss like for the millionth time during this build second ol haystack damn near ready to go to the crazy house but still got me going with that said here's the story, tire on trailer blew on stack picking car up on way home, like ten mins from his house he tried spare that he changed in the rain it went flat 5 miles later. Stack plugged it plug slipped out by the time he got home next I went to get the car after he finished it we tried my 2 other trailer tires they didn't fit we replugged the tire from before and left ten mins later it blew we were stuck behind dennys Stack gotta stock from cutlass they didn't fit so we decided to use a Dayton well the trailer got acorn lugs so rim didn't fit on adapter screwed again so we went to walmart cuz it's 930on Sunday walmart didn't have shit we went back to stacks house he didn't have the right lugs either so we went back to the trailer(did I mention I had my 3 kids and wife waiting with trailer) JR called came with the right lugs and an hour later we were finally home it was midnight needless to say I'll check my spare
> *


fish pics please


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2009, 09:41 AM~16132201
> *First off JR saved that asss like for the millionth time during this build second ol haystack damn near ready to go to the crazy house but still got me going with that said here's the story, tire on trailer blew on stack picking car up on way home, like ten mins from his house he tried spare that he changed in the rain it went flat 5 miles later. Stack plugged it plug slipped out by the time he got home next I went to get the car after he finished it we tried my 2 other trailer tires they didn't fit we replugged the tire from before and left ten mins later it blew we were stuck behind dennys Stack gotta stock from cutlass they didn't fit so we decided to use a Dayton well the trailer got acorn lugs so rim didn't fit on adapter screwed again so we went to walmart cuz it's 930on Sunday walmart didn't have shit we went back to stacks house he didn't have the right lugs either so we went back to the trailer(did I mention I had my 3 kids and wife waiting with trailer) JR called came with the right lugs and an hour later we were finally home it was midnight needless to say I'll check my spare
> *



didnt ur dad and i both warn u about the tires before lol..should have call me..i could have rescued the family atleast for ya


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Dec 30 2009, 10:11 PM~16139417
> *fish pics please
> *



probably didnt get any since it sounds like he was busy as fuck tire hunting and lug hunting lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fuckr had us out till mid night :biggrin: the spare had 3 flats before it blew up fuckr got his moneys worth thats for sure


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

M telling truth and only truth anyways we were gonna bust out the car at majestics and them guys switched up the hop so I can't make it itl cost to much for 3 days and my girl and pops both gotta work so I'm shit out


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 31 2009, 12:45 AM~16141826
> *M telling truth and only truth anyways we were gonna bust out the car at majestics and them guys switched up the hop so I can't make it itl cost to much for 3 days and my girl and pops both gotta work so I'm shit out
> *



thats okay...we can play with the car out in modesto hehe


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

got a q

im running 4 pumps 8 batterys 8z all around . i wanna go with 12 or 14z will i have to run chains?? and i wanna post on 3z do i have to fully wrap my frame ??


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Dec 31 2009, 03:26 AM~16142830
> *got a q
> 
> im running 4 pumps 8 batterys 8z all around . i wanna go with 12 or 14z will i have to run chains??  and i wanna post on 3z do i have to fully wrap my frame ??
> *


wrap it


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a question why are you trailering a street car?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 31 2009, 05:56 PM~16147884
> *I have a question why are you trailering a street car?
> *


not a legal car...wrong motor in it...no smog...tags aint been paid in 6 years lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Dec 31 2009, 04:26 AM~16142830
> *got a q
> 
> im running 4 pumps 8 batterys 8z all around . i wanna go with 12 or 14z will i have to run chains??  and i wanna post on 3z do i have to fully wrap my frame ??
> *



dont necessarily need chains to have the car stand 3 with 4 pumps..id run the 14s but youre gonna want to have that frame wrapped up or its not gonna last long at all


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2010, 12:53 AM~16151129
> *dont necessarily need chains to have the car stand 3 with 4 pumps..id run the 14s but youre gonna want to have that frame wrapped up or its not gonna last long at all
> *




FULL WRAP OR STRESS POINTS???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Jan 1 2010, 04:07 AM~16151689
> *FULL WRAP OR STRESS POINTS???
> *



full wrap on a rivi..


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

THANKSSSS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Jan 2 2010, 03:27 AM~16159803
> *THANKSSSS
> *



no problem..its not easy to get a hold of another frame for a rivi..so best to take care of the one u got by wrapping the whole thing up homie...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Post some of thosepics I sent you I'll send more tomarow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 2 2010, 10:42 PM~16165937
> *Post some of thosepics I sent you I'll send more tomarow
> *



okay ill have to email them to myself and put them up


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

I GOT A 64 FRAME WOULD IT BE BETTER TO WRAP THAT 1 AND REPLACE THA 1 I GOT OR JUST WRAP MINE AND SAVE THA OTHER 1 FOR LATER LOLz


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just pulling into bakersfield









now at KOOLAIDS SHOP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEY63RIVI_@Jan 2 2010, 10:54 PM~16166059
> *I GOT A 64 FRAME WOULD IT BE BETTER TO WRAP THAT 1 AND REPLACE THA 1 I GOT OR JUST WRAP MINE AND SAVE THA OTHER 1 FOR LATER LOLz
> *


unless the frame u have lying around is for a riviera and not an impala they arent the same frames..u need to wrap the one under the car


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

THAT THE LINCOLN BLVD CLASSICS HAD BEFORE??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2010, 09:02 PM~16166144
> *just pulling into bakersfield
> 
> 
> ...


oh shoot they took all three cars out there to hop! :0 cant wait to see the hop pics :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2010, 11:42 PM~16166465
> *oh shoot they took all three cars out there to hop! :0  cant wait to see the hop pics :biggrin:
> *


yep...all 3 went down...i cant wait either..i would have gone if i didnt have to work sunday morning


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

what it dew??? hno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 4 2010, 12:23 AM~16176348
> *what it dew??? hno:
> *


waitin for all the good shit from majestics and the hop at koolaids


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

ANY VIDEO FOOTAGE??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

now at KOOLAIDS SHOP
















[/quote]
who built that car


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> now at KOOLAIDS SHOP


who built that car
[/quote]


ISNT THAT THE CAR BLVD CLASSICS HAD >?????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> now at KOOLAIDS SHOP


who built that car
[/quote]

dont know


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

no car was built in arizona franks i think your thinkin bout the purple one that mane ended up with


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I jus got home from l.a. this morning at 5 my ol lady took my footage to work ill download it as soon as she gets home and i figure out how


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 4 2010, 04:52 PM~16181441
> *I jus got home from l.a. this morning at 5 my ol lady took my footage to work ill download it as soon as she gets home and i figure out how
> *



i know someone who would know how to do it lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

you puto    lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16186281
> *you puto      lol
> *



so harsh lol...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up bro, it was a fun weekend! now get the new battery cables so we can finish dialing in the car!








> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 4 2010, 03:52 PM~16181441
> *I jus got home from l.a. this morning at 5 my ol lady took my footage to work ill download it as soon as she gets home and i figure out how
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2010, 12:28 PM~16190715
> *whats up bro, it was a fun weekend! now get the new battery cables so we can finish dialing in the car!
> 
> 
> ...



its getting there...

whats up with the cables in the car now? too big?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 01:25 AM~16200491
> *its getting there...
> 
> whats up with the cables in the car now?  too big?
> *


you can have them if you want to stay a chipper ! but we aint towing a non back bumper car agian to L A :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

thats whaz up mino let em kno the FISH IS BAK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 01:10 PM~16202300
> *you can have them if you want to stay a chipper ! but we aint towing a non back bumper car agian  to L A  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking good Memo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

you know i wouldnt even made it without you guys , JR you the shit my man. just for those who didnt know tim from stacklife and JR from lifes finest refabbed my arms front and back redid my pumps basically they tapped the potential for this car, it was its first time out working and im still shit grinning cant give these real mutherfuckers enough props or thanks  they even put up with all my blunt smoking this weekend    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thanks toro jus trying to represent were WE come from :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 11:10 AM~16202300
> *you can have them if you want to stay a chipper ! but we aint towing a non back bumper car agian  to L A  :biggrin:
> *



That doesn't answer the question of whats the issues with the cables


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 01:39 PM~16203812
> *That doesn't answer the question of whats the issues with the cables
> *


the crimps


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 04:04 PM~16204475
> *the crimps
> *


Oh okay


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> you know i wouldnt even made it without you guys , JR you the shit my man. just for those who didnt know tim from stacklife and JR from lifes finest refabbed my arms front and back redid my pumps basically they tapped the potential for this car, it was its first time out working and im still shit grinning cant give these real mutherfuckers enough props or thanks  they even put up with all my blunt smoking this weekend    :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [
> thats alot of blunt smoke
> :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE...player_embedded


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2010, 11:28 AM~16190715
> *whats up bro, it was a fun weekend! now get the new battery cables so we can finish dialing in the car!
> 
> 
> ...


gettin up!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 8 2010, 10:51 AM~16224807
> *
> *



havent heard from your ass in quite some time..car must still be running and u havent fucked nothing up lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2010, 02:01 PM~16225867
> *havent heard from your ass in quite some time..car must still be running and u havent fucked nothing up lol
> *


this is why


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 8 2010, 02:08 PM~16226527
> *this is why
> 
> 
> ...


haha so it snows a little and that stops you from fucking something up....awesome lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 02:18 AM~16233501
> *haha so it snows a little and that stops you from fucking something up....awesome lol
> *


 :cheesy: yep


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 9 2010, 08:21 AM~16234837
> *:cheesy:  yep
> *


perfect..cuts down on ur mintues usage lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 03:41 PM~16237129
> *perfect..cuts down on ur mintues usage lol
> *


sure does but wait till the weather hits you will be hearing from me :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 12 2010, 09:33 AM~16265060
> *sure does but wait till the weather hits you will be hearing from me  :biggrin:
> *



haha...oh ill be waiting


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2010, 11:28 AM~16190715
> *whats up bro, it was a fun weekend! now get the new battery cables so we can finish dialing in the car!
> 
> 
> ...


just watched the video agian i know the problem


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16276385
> *just watched the video agian  i know the problem
> *


and what might that be


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 02:36 PM~16279541
> *and what might that be
> *


i aint telling you got to figure it out your self :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 PM~16284476
> *i aint telling you got to figure it out your self  :0
> *


lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 11:26 PM~16286058
> *lol
> *


did you figure it out yet


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

dam


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 14 2010, 10:38 PM~16295637
> *did you figure it out yet
> *


well other than the 1 bad battery


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 01:38 AM~16298247
> *well other than the 1 bad battery
> *


 :twak: you cant tell that from a video


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 15 2010, 08:50 AM~16299095
> *:twak: you cant tell that from a video
> *


lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lets see the new video


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 19 2010, 09:37 AM~16337352
> *lets see the new video
> *



what new video?


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

What ever happened to that topic you had about the purpose of coil springs? and why does tonage make a difference or something like that?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 20 2010, 09:01 PM~16357142
> *What ever happened to that topic you had about the purpose of coil springs? and why does tonage make a difference or something like that?
> *


should be able to find it under my name just search the topics i started


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jan 20 2010, 09:01 PM~16357142
> *What ever happened to that topic you had about the purpose of coil springs? and why does tonage make a difference or something like that?
> *



i believe this is the topic ur looking for

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=491083&hl=


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

wow we aint had no action on here in a minute  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

alright fuck it im stoned and gonna update we painting a 64ss candy red with graphics pics coming soon um i painted boogie from solanos finest cutties roof gonna post pics of that now and they sending me a 62 hardtop to freak out the roof on too plus tomarow going to pick up a vert belair to wrap up the frame on. seems like things are picking up thats gooood shit :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 20 2010, 12:56 AM~16668296
> *alright fuck it im stoned and gonna update we painting a 64ss candy red with graphics pics coming soon um i painted boogie from solanos finest cutties roof gonna post pics of that now and they sending me a 62 hardtop to freak out the roof on too plus tomarow going to pick up a vert belair to  wrap up the frame on. seems like things are picking up thats gooood shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



when arent u stoned, cuz thats when u do some of ur best work lol....looks nice with that gold leaf under the candy there...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

went out to impalas haiti benefit and put the regal on the bumper im tryin to see if anyone has pics or video :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 21 2010, 01:40 PM~16678905
> *went out to impalas haiti benefit and put the regal on the bumper im tryin to see if anyone has pics or video :biggrin:
> *




thats whas up homeboy.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16684061
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 21 2010, 09:10 PM~16684061
> *
> *



i still aint seen that shit back bumper lmao


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

still higher than yours lol :biggrin:  jus bustin balls this was the third time we hopped it :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16684061
> *
> *


looks decent, wheres the front bumper tho?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16684061
> *
> *



*YOU GUYS HEADED OUT TO SALINAS FOR THE SHOW ON MARCH 14 WITH THE CAR*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 23 2010, 09:40 PM~16706627
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>we dont do street low shows*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

no senior no cho for me  im making tacos and taking it easy that day :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Feb 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16706268
> *looks decent, wheres the front bumper tho?
> *


busted it from hitting the ground on it...funny thing is we even welded it to the front horns and it busted the welds lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 12:16 AM~16708659
> *busted it from hitting the ground on it...funny thing is we even welded it to the front horns and it busted the welds lol
> *


maybe your weld :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 22 2010, 09:36 AM~16688057
> *still higher than yours lol :biggrin:   jus bustin balls this was the third time we hopped it :biggrin:
> *



lol ima just be quiet remember i know what u know i aint gonna hate though lmao


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 AM~16721176
> *maybe your weld  :wow:
> *


haha. No I didn t weld it


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

mino the cutty is shitten on these fools out here were buying the candy 4 the 62impala :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I got some fools from side to side customs trying to trip on me but I guess I'm not gonna worry bout it so was up with the duece I got some patterns in my head


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Feb 25 2010, 02:52 PM~16723450
> *mino the cutty is shitten on these fools out here were buying the candy 4 the 62impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to join the think tank on the impala...thats big car with a big canvas to work on...definately fun to mix it up


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

yes yes we cant wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 20 2010, 12:56 AM~16668296
> *alright fuck it im stoned and gonna update we painting a 64ss candy red with graphics pics coming soon um i painted boogie from solanos finest cutties roof gonna post pics of that now and they sending me a 62 hardtop to freak out the roof on too plus tomarow going to pick up a vert belair to  wrap up the frame on. seems like things are picking up thats gooood shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


came out good guys


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

yes it did e


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 3 2010, 10:26 PM~16789936
> *:wave:
> *


what it be like.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup man :wave: 

man i have a problem... i just reinstalled my system and i think the wiring might be wrong , couse when i hook up the groud, and i dump it or try to raise it, it doesnt do anything! and i just installed a new prewired switchplate 2day... all brand new batterys and wires  i might can take a vid for you to see whats goin on, but heres a diagram i just threw 2geather just to show you how its wired. its a 3 pump 8 batt setup, and the front pump has 2 dumps... the switch plate i bought has 6 switches.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt, and i had messed up on those 3rd and 4th switches those are suposed to be 6 prong...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 15 2010, 02:41 PM~16897150
> *ttt, and i had messed up on those 3rd and 4th switches those are suposed to be 6 prong...
> *



here is how it should be hooked up using 6 prong switches in place where urs werent...


make sure no little strands of wires are making contact with another terminal 











if u have any questions just let me know


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

its wired like that, i had messed up on the 3rd and 4th switch on the diagram.... but still nothing workin...i checked to see if power was running threw everything with a test light, and every thing seemed to have power running threw it! and every thing is wired rite too, i will take a pic for you later.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 16 2010, 03:13 PM~16907867
> *its wired like that, i had messed up on the 3rd and 4th switch on the diagram.... but still nothing workin...i checked to see if power was running threw everything with a test light, and every thing seemed to have power running threw it! and every thing is wired rite too, i will take a pic for you later.
> *


if u cant get nothing to work, ur issue might be the ground for the batteries..where are u grounding ur batteries at?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

its grounded to the pump rack,its a good ground. its always been grounded there....


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

SUP KINGFISH I HAVE A QUESTION U HELPED ME OUT B 4 ON A DUMP PROBLEM LAST YR, ANYWAY I WANT TO GET A 09 LINCOLN I HEAR FROM QUIET A FEW HEADS I HAVE TO SWAP FRAMES, Y IS THAT? AAND HOW DIFFRENT R THE FRAMES AM I GONNA HAVE TO MODIFY ANYTHING HOMIE? LET ME KNO OR IF ANY 1 HAS ANY 411 ON THIS. THANKS BRO FOR UR TIME


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 17 2010, 12:02 PM~16916770
> *its grounded to the pump rack,its a good ground. its always been grounded there....
> *


okay that eliminates that possible issue....its been known to happen where a prewired switch panel isnt wired correctly...i would really start there....also if none of ur pumps will work, u might have installed new batteries..but you could have a bad battery to start off with...usually the solenoids will still click...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 17 2010, 02:46 PM~16918224
> *SUP KINGFISH I HAVE A QUESTION U HELPED ME OUT B 4 ON A DUMP PROBLEM LAST YR, ANYWAY I WANT TO GET A 09 LINCOLN I HEAR FROM QUIET A FEW HEADS I HAVE TO SWAP FRAMES, Y IS THAT? AAND HOW DIFFRENT R THE FRAMES AM I GONNA HAVE TO MODIFY ANYTHING HOMIE? LET ME KNO OR IF ANY 1 HAS ANY 411 ON THIS. THANKS BRO FOR UR TIME
> *


i have heard the same..but i believe it has something to do with swapping the frames cuz the other is stronger...but i cannot say for sure....i have no experience in working on one so i really have no definate answer for you...


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16923116
> *i have heard the same..but i believe it has something to do with swapping the frames cuz the other is stronger...but i cannot say for sure....i have no experience in working on one so i really have no definate answer for you...
> *


ALRIGHT CUU THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 18 2010, 12:04 AM~16924010
> *ALRIGHT CUU THANKS HOMIE
> *


no problem homie..wish i could help u more...u may want to PM OUTHOP u...he seems to know quite a bit of info on frame interchanges and things of that nature


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Brand new frames gotta bunch o aluminum junk on it all junk for hydros but older frame is more buildable


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16931956
> *no problem homie..wish i could help u more...u may want to PM OUTHOP u...he seems to know quite a bit of info on frame interchanges and things of that nature
> *


ALRIGHT THANK U AGAIN ILL PM HIM


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 23 2010, 11:03 PM~16981698
> *ALRIGHT THANK U AGAIN ILL PM HIM
> *


no problem...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 4 2010, 09:28 AM~17091508
> *
> *


oh me likey


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats up chippy :wow:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.toplowridersites.com/


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any fish in here ? or do i need to go to someone else's thread that your jacking to catch up to you ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 8 2010, 06:44 PM~17137650
> *any fish in here ? or do i need to go to someone else's thread that your jacking to catch up to you ?
> *


haha...the mino is gay bashing in the other topic lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sorry senior stack been dealing with the day to day youknow hit me up I'm still trying to get another tow vehicle


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

me too the burban is still bent up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209+Apr 10 2010, 06:22 AM~17151150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are horrible on vehicles... lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 AM~17295190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


elusive back bumper caught on tape :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 AM~17295190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sams is the place to make things happen!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 25 2010, 01:25 PM~17295937
> *elusive back bumper caught on tape :wow:
> *



just like the elusive chupacabra hehe...

and of course he goes and does all this when im at work and dont call no body....


FRESNO TRIP YET? hehe


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you even missed his happy dance after LOL :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2010, 01:21 AM~17302916
> *just like the elusive chupacabra  hehe...
> 
> and of course he goes and does all this when im at work and dont call no body....
> ...


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

i wanted to see the happy dance...............................good shit mino


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 26 2010, 02:33 AM~17302952
> *you even missed his happy dance after LOL  :roflmao:
> *


aww shit. You refering to the infamous and elusive happy dance of the EWOKS. Hehe


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

yea man i wish i could have seen that shit... where was the video taken


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 AM~17295190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice it Wrking :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Dammit JR you know your not supposed to talk bout the happy dance :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

getting ready to split the impala :wow:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 27 2010, 10:41 PM~17326333
> *Dammit JR you know your not supposed to talk bout the happy dance :biggrin:
> *



its coo mino we all seen you do some kind of dance... ie "THRILLER".......... haha... whats good wit ya.. you move yet.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Send me the details


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 11:51 PM~17326446
> *getting ready to split the impala :wow:
> *


what?


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

cinco de mayo last night

<object width="400" height="300" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/1127648367962" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/1127648367962" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Crj8Vllfoc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Crj8Vllfoc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

[youtube:daCo6WM1nAEt]


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

4Crj8Vllfoc&hl


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

too bad mchenry wasnt like this every weekend...but i was shocked it took the cops that damn long to lock it down


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 11:39 AM~17365709
> *too bad mchenry wasnt like this every weekend...but i was shocked it took the cops that damn long to lock it down
> *


Where was this at kfish ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 2 2010, 12:55 PM~17365815
> *Where was this at kfish ?
> *



we took the modesto chevron at the corner of orangeburg/mchenry over..made that bitch into a parking/car show lol...

someone should have better video too..this was after like 5 hops in the parking lot as well


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 11:58 AM~17365824
> *we took the modesto chevron at the corner of orangeburg/mchenry over..made that bitch into a parking/car show lol...
> 
> someone should have better video too..this was after like 5 hops in the parking lot as well
> *


How's the cruising out there I'm ready to see new things lmk :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Shit I was in Salida last week wish it was then when my ass was there looking good Fish*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 2 2010, 01:04 PM~17365872
> *How's the cruising out there I'm ready to see new things lmk  :biggrin:
> *


really haven't been doing the cruising scene. So not sure how well it is. But on event nights it's usually pretty popin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2010, 02:18 PM~17366239
> *Shit I was in Salida last week wish it was then when my ass was there looking good Fish
> *



What the hell you doing entering the exit lol.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 01:59 PM~17366416
> *What the hell you doing entering the exit lol.
> *


*lollllll :biggrin: I was visiting a family friend last weekend *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2010, 03:01 PM~17366427
> *lollllll :biggrin:  I was visiting a family friend last weekend
> *



Sounds like fun


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17366409
> *really haven't been doing the cruising scene. So not sure how well it is. But on event nights it's usually pretty popin
> *




we gotta make it out a few times this year ......like the old dayz bro..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17368471
> *we gotta make it out a few times this year ......like the old dayz bro..
> *


summer time is comin up and some shows.


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 08:07 PM~17368666
> *summer time is comin up and some shows.
> *


keep me informed on what ones u goin to bro and im there.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 2 2010, 11:42 PM~17370207
> *keep me informed on what ones u goin to bro and im there.
> *


shit all depends on my work schedule lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17366409
> *really haven't been doing the cruising scene. So not sure how well it is. But on event nights it's usually pretty popin
> *


I be there sometime this year hope to meet all of you at an event or so


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2010, 02:34 PM~17375747
> *shit all depends on my work schedule lol
> *



we should figure out what shows we goin to before hand and then set it up that way wit ur work and see if u can request those ones off


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 3 2010, 06:46 PM~17377893
> *we should figure out what shows we goin to before hand and then set it up that way wit ur work and see if u can request those ones off
> *



Ya pretty much.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17546771
> *TTT
> *



What up big homie


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 20 2010, 12:04 AM~17548379
> *What up big homie
> *



*BEEN GOOD HERE AND THERE JUST WORKING AND TRYING TO PAY THESE DAMN BILLS, HOW ALL WITH YOU GUYS.*


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

What's good Jeff? You and mino ready to put in some work on my shit? I'm be repping that shit with you kats this year so make her purty, with all that sparkles and chinny ness


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@May 21 2010, 11:11 PM~17567805
> *What's good Jeff? You and mino ready to put in some work on my shit? I'm be repping that shit with you kats this year so make her purty, with all that sparkles and chinny ness
> *



It's gonna look good with all the shinny black magic stuff


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 5 2010, 12:57 PM~17703611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17366409
> *really haven't been doing the cruising scene. So not sure how well it is. But on event nights it's usually pretty popin
> *


STFU PUTO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Frames gonna be extra hard :biggrin: watsup toro you guys goin to San Jo next weekend I gotta broken spindle so I'm down till I go to piknpull :biggrin:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 22 2010, 07:50 PM~17573253
> *It's gonna look good with all the shinny black magic stuff
> *


YOU SUCK THEIR CAWK?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 5 2010, 07:10 PM~17705056
> *Frames gonna be extra hard  :biggrin: watsup toro you guys goin to San Jo next weekend I gotta broken spindle so I'm down till I go to piknpull :biggrin:
> *



*I'll be there I live 10 minutes from the stadium hope to see ya guys out there.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars+Jun 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17705041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, another layitlow douche bag...


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 5 2010, 06:13 PM~17705068
> *YOU SUCK THEIR CAWK?
> *



What you got to talk shit cause you can not get that nice stuff? what do you have to bring bud????


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Get him Fish, get him :twak: :drama:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 6 2010, 12:29 AM~17706898
> *Get him Fish, get him  :twak:  :drama:
> *



Shit with a name like his I bet he intentionally drops the soap


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2010, 10:33 PM~17706918
> *Shit with a name like his I bet he intentionally drops the soap
> *



Dont' look at me lil puppet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wats up with that gay ass name :biggrin: heshe probably ain't got shit except probably a V.D. :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

If he had any balls he would come correct instead of being a little annonymous Biiiiiitttttcccccchhhhhh :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 6 2010, 09:32 AM~17708089
> *If he had any balls he would come correct instead of being a little annonymous Biiiiiitttttcccccchhhhhh :0
> *



thats only becuz he is use to be the annonymous bitch in jail...he has FIRME tattooed at his belt line...


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17704608
> *:h5:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 6 2010, 03:42 PM~17710536
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up brotha hows the family?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jun 9 2010, 03:06 PM~17739432
> *
> *


what's up


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17739629
> *what's up
> *


oh nothin u da man


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Jun 9 2010, 03:57 PM~17739921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gay nerds hang in packs they ware matching pajamas and circle jerk :biggrin: y don't you tell us who you are and I can visit your bitch ass in person beeeiitch


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*MAN HOMIE WHY DO YOU HAVE SO MANY FREAKIN HATERS. JUST KEEP DOING WHATCHA DOING f%@K DEM :machinegun: *


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sounds like it's time to do a house call


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Toro :biggrin: this shit inspires me and yes I want to do a house call on this fool whoever he may be


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 10 2010, 11:52 PM~17755864
> *Gay nerds hang in packs they ware matching pajamas and circle jerk :biggrin: y don't you tell us who you are and I can visit your bitch ass in person beeeiitch
> *



Be is just aspiring to be a full memeber. I don't know why since he already is a full member in the gay community.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2010, 01:59 PM~17760725
> *Be is just aspiring to be a full memeber. I don't know why since he already is a full member in the gay community.
> *


you forgot all ****... Sup fellas :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 02:44 PM~17761082
> *you forgot all ****... Sup fellas :biggrin:
> *



What's up big Ron. How's the little one. You getting sleep over there. We are chillin with our kids and building cars.


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ey Mino Fuck the haters you we know they aint got shit on ya.... oh yea i got somethin for u comin up here pretty soon.. imma help you make kingfish customs go big now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

let me find the pic :0 koolaid coils bumper checkin today thanks for letting us swing your car today :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 11:21 PM~17778763
> *let me find the pic  :0  koolaid coils bumper checkin today  thanks for letting us swing your car today :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Nice. Let's see tim. No video?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 11:43 PM~17779274
> *Nice. Let's see tim. No video?
> *


there is video but it dont show it hit the bumper mostly the switch woman :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 08:20 AM~17780662
> *there is video but it dont show it hit the bumper mostly the switch woman  :biggrin:
> *


haha..im sure no one will have a problem with it either way lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Your very welcome ,trophy looks good you can take tha car anytime vato :biggrin: only bad part is nobody posted pics of the car on the shows topic oh well thanks to Stacklife for puttin the car on the bumper in my absence :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 15 2010, 12:37 AM~17790817
> *Your very welcome ,trophy looks good you can take tha car anytime vato :biggrin: only bad part is nobody posted pics of the car on the shows topic oh well thanks to Stacklife for puttin the car on the bumper in my absence :biggrin:
> *



*YOUR RIDE DID REAL GOOD HOMIE 63 IS GOOD CONGRADS.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

^ not working tim :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzGOGVkoZSg


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone going to picnic in turlock next weekend ? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 17 2010, 10:41 AM~17814613
> *Anyone going  to picnic in turlock next weekend ? :biggrin:
> *


I thnk mino is going. I don't know if I'm working that day or not.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yup I'm goin I got you on some BBQ Keebs you could hang out we gonna smoke and eat :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You bringing the Monte bro? I'll save a spot
for you vato :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

shit it the lay it low picnic already... shit i wanted to try and hit that one up too......


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 17 2010, 02:50 PM~17817375
> *Yup I'm goin I got you on some BBQ Keebs you could hang out we gonna smoke and eat :biggrin:
> *


Ya KOOL I'm trying to get interior back in if so I will b there for sure thanks bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 17 2010, 03:52 PM~17817392
> *You bringing the Monte bro? I'll save a spot
> for you vato :biggrin:
> *


tryin to get someone to work for me that day so i can get there early..otherwise ill be there after 2pm


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2010, 12:51 AM~17830299
> *tryin to get someone to work for me that day so i can get there early..otherwise ill be there after 2pm
> *


U HOP UR CAR YET ??? :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17834120
> *U HOP UR CAR YET ??? :0
> *


no my batteries are charging currently...im trying to get all my ducks in a row so that i can alteast have a good point to start from...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2010, 11:41 PM~17836438
> *no my batteries are charging currently...im trying to get all my ducks in a row so that i can alteast have a good point to start from...
> *


you been charging for 3 years now  :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Happy Fathers Day to the homies from Kingfish Customs*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 20 2010, 10:50 AM~17838075
> *Happy Fathers Day to the homies from Kingfish Customs
> *


thanks homie..you too


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 20 2010, 10:44 AM~17838046
> *you been charging for 3 years now  :0
> *


sorry not everyone gets free shit from companies..i have to pay for mine..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2010, 11:34 AM~17838681
> *sorry not everyone gets free shit from companies..i have to pay for mine..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 20 2010, 08:28 PM~17841142
> *:angry:
> *


i wouldnt say no to you tossing a set of coils my way and maybe some new front cylinders, a few motors and a pressure clamp for the new #11 i have then id be more inclinded to try my car out more often...if i burn up a motor im screwed..i dont have money to buy a new one and then my car dont work at all...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17841500
> *i wouldnt say no to you tossing a set of coils my way and maybe some new front cylinders, a few motors and a pressure clamp for the new #11 i have then id be more inclinded to try my car out more often...if i burn up a motor im screwed..i dont have money to buy a new one and then my car dont work at all...
> *


start bumperchecking switch over to kool aid and hit every hop within 200 mile's from your house and do atleast 2 road trips a year and you got a deal team koolaid :biggrin: better ask mino he needs a new rear bumper :wow:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 20 2010, 09:12 PM~17841816
> *start bumperchecking switch over to kool aid  and hit every hop within 200 mile's from your house and do atleast 2 road trips a year and you got a deal team koolaid :biggrin:  better ask mino he needs a new rear bumper  :wow:
> *




Id say go for it bro........... it would be worth it


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 20 2010, 10:12 PM~17841816
> *start bumperchecking switch over to kool aid  and hit every hop within 200 mile's from your house and do atleast 2 road trips a year and you got a deal team koolaid :biggrin:  better ask mino he needs a new rear bumper  :wow:
> *


ive already got koolaid coils in the front of the car..im not about to buy new pumps...if i cant afford new coils or cylinders, what makes u think im gonna get new pumps lol.....

i hear theres a cruiser class...thats what im after...

now if i can get the car where i want it..i wont be needing to trial and error then..ill just be needing coils and motors lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2010, 12:23 AM~17842931
> *ive already got koolaid coils in the front of the car..im not about to buy new pumps...if i cant afford new coils or cylinders, what makes u think im gonna get new pumps lol.....
> 
> i hear theres a cruiser class...thats what im after...
> ...


no rear mods in a cruiser class! you need white coils thats most of the work, give me your credit card and four hours and all have you checkin bumper :0


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 21 2010, 08:23 AM~17844163
> *no rear mods in a cruiser class! you need white coils thats most of the work, give me your credit card and four hours and all have you checkin bumper :0
> *



i say go to his house and take it from him..lol...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2010, 12:23 AM~17842931
> *ive already got koolaid coils in the front of the car..im not about to buy new pumps...if i cant afford new coils or cylinders, what makes u think im gonna get new pumps lol.....
> 
> i hear theres a cruiser class...thats what im after...
> ...


Dam Like that  
So what up what hopper will b in turlock


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 21 2010, 09:23 AM~17844163
> *no rear mods in a cruiser class! you need white coils thats most of the work, give me your credit card and four hours and all have you checkin bumper :0
> *


I cut the drop mounts out. Made a new set of upper A arms. Extended 2 inches. I can give u a credit card but it's maxed out lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 21 2010, 10:21 PM~17851160
> *Dam Like that
> So what up what hopper will b in turlock
> *


ya mino bringing the hopper out.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2010, 11:22 PM~17852133
> *ya mino bringing the hopper out.
> *


KOOL see him there hope u get to make it out there yourself


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 22 2010, 12:46 PM~17855620
> *KOOL see him there hope u get to make it out there yourself
> *



Ya I'm trying to switch shifts or get th whole day off all together.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2010, 04:42 PM~17858622
> *Ya I'm trying to switch shifts or get th whole day off all together.
> *


I will be staying in modesto so maybe see some peeps at sonic or just to get some flight time in somewhere


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 22 2010, 10:29 PM~17861894
> *I will be staying in modesto so maybe see some peeps at sonic or just to get some flight time in somewhere
> *


okay looks like ill be showing up for sure..dont have to be at work until 5pm so im there atelast until 345 lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 01:11 AM~17863538
> *okay looks like ill be showing up for sure..dont have to be at work until 5pm so im there atelast until 345 lol
> *


KOOL better then nothing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 23 2010, 06:42 PM~17869396
> *KOOL better then nothing
> *


definately. I'll be bring hamburger meat to be BBQ. Hopefully have enough for you and the rest of us


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869764
> *definately. I'll be bring hamburger meat to be BBQ. Hopefully have enough for you and the rest of us
> *




save me sum.... i may be out there too wit my stepson............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You know I'm bringing extra food :biggrin: a little heads up we r goin to east palo alto to hop at 7 at the plaza


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 23 2010, 11:02 PM~17872511
> *You know I'm bringing extra food  :biggrin: a little heads up we r goin to east palo alto to hop at 7 at the plaza
> *


Where that at :dunno:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 23 2010, 11:02 PM~17872511
> *You know I'm bringing extra food  :biggrin: a little heads up we r goin to east palo alto to hop at 7 at the plaza
> *



shit id love to go to that one.................. i gotta pick up the ol lady that night at 8... but remember i need some vid for the site bro............


www.kingfishcustoms.webs.com


peep it all


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

remember what i told ya just give em a tease dont give them more than 65 inches will crush them with the other 15 inches next time :biggrin: :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 23 2010, 11:02 PM~17872511
> *You know I'm bringing extra food  :biggrin: a little heads up we r goin to east palo alto to hop at 7 at the plaza
> *



*A hop in EPA where at.* :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

home depot bring a double to hop agianst are impala or at least bring something to hit 110"


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 24 2010, 10:15 PM~17881456
> *home depot bring a double to hop agianst are impala  or at least bring something to hit 110"
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 24 2010, 10:15 PM~17881456
> *home depot bring a double to hop agianst are impala  or at least bring something to hit 110"
> *



*Cool I'll holla at Rudy his been tuning up the drop top for huge inches.*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17869764
> *definately. I'll be bring hamburger meat to be BBQ. Hopefully have enough for you and the rest of us
> *


if ur car aint workn.................STAY HOME!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 24 2010, 10:19 PM~17881487
> *if ur car aint workn.................what's up Chris :wave: </span>*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 24 2010, 10:25 PM~17881538
> *what's up Chris :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds like its going to be a good kick back might have to take a lil something out there to hop.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 24 2010, 09:41 PM~17881117
> *remember what i told ya just give em a tease dont give them more than 65 inches will crush them with the other 15 inches next time :biggrin:  :0
> *


Fock it just swing what u bring :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yup east palo alto gonna be off the hook for yu keebs it's like another hour an ahalf drive :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

quick question, i just read this whole topic learned a lot but i still have a question.....I"m planning on running 2 pump 48 volt system in my 94 fleetwood, 2 switches should i do a partial reinforce of frame...im not wanting to hop just really a lot of lay and play...am i overdoing it or just being extra careful


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17882699
> *Yup east palo alto gonna be off the hook for yu keebs it's like another hour an ahalf drive :biggrin:
> *


We will see shit I will ask my boys if they want to roll who is going to be out there :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 25 2010, 02:24 PM~17887212
> *We will see shit I will ask my boys  if they want to roll who is going to be out there  :biggrin:
> *


they canceld the e p a hop today


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17890796
> *they canceld  the e p a hop today
> *


Dam f it come thru to turlock I'm here in motown now see u guys tomorrow


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin+Jun 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17881680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personally id do a partial at minimum....but others dont...really all depends on what moves ur trying to do with the car..if its just up and down..then youd probably be just fine with nothing..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Wayne(Cadillac Heaven)said the hop got cancelled because they coundn't get a city permit*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 26 2010, 07:49 AM~17891842
> *Wayne(Cadillac Heaven)said the hop got cancelled because they coundn't get a city permit
> *


city wants money for permits. But yet the cops are quick to pull us over th next second.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17890796
> *they canceld  the e p a hop today
> *



*DAMN  *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Had a great time at picnic today nice meeting u 209 kf your car is doing good :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for comin out the car was on point I guess my car did ok too :biggrin: yours is still nicer big up Keebs


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pics?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 26 2010, 05:37 PM~17894746
> *pics?
> *


vids ?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

"Ralph Wiggum"

I'm going to Africa yes ma'am I'm a brick was President Lincoln okay? mitten
There's a dog in the vent chicken necks? I pick Ken Griffey Jr. I fell out 2 times
I'm pedaling backwards this snowflake tastes like fish sticks we're a totem pole dying tickles
I heard a Frankenstein lives there she's touching my special area go banana

Ralphie ralphie
Get off get off
The stage the stage
Sweetheart sweetheart

Oh say can you rock?

I'm a pop sensation
I'm a pop sensation

Salmon gutter?

I'm idaho you smell like dead bunnies that's where I saw the leprechaun fun toys are fun
Chocolate microscopes you're not it that is so 1991 I bit my tongue

Ralphie ralphie
Get off get off
The stage the stage
Sweetheart sweetheart

Oh say can you rock?

I'm a pop sensation
I'm a pop sensation

Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj
Yvan eht nioj


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

if you dont got pics it never hit bumper :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17894878
> *"Ralph Wiggum"
> 
> I'm going to Africa yes ma'am I'm a brick was President Lincoln okay? mitten
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17894889
> *:dunno:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 26 2010, 05:33 PM~17894723
> *Thanks for comin out the car was on point I guess my car did ok too  :biggrin: yours is still nicer big up Keebs
> *


Lol mines a show car now :biggrin: 

Who has the vids ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2010, 06:05 PM~17894917
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jun 26 2010, 05:59 PM~17894880
> *if you dont got pics it never hit bumper  :uh:
> *


X 22" i think it was :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 26 2010, 04:50 PM~17894507
> *Had a great time at picnic today nice meeting u 209 kf your car is doing good  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHERE YOU ABLE TO CATCH KEEBS MONTE ON THE BUMPER


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Dam no love on that vid


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 26 2010, 07:36 PM~17895330
> *Dam no love on that vid
> *



I KNOW KEEBS I WANTED TO SEE UR MONTE SLAMMING BUMPER


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I got vid but can't load yet


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17895317
> *WHERE YOU ABLE TO CATCH KEEBS MONTE ON THE BUMPER
> *




got that vid from my boy i dont know what else he got


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17895270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koolaid coils :0


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Kool Aid coils off the hook godd job KINGFISH reppin that :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 26 2010, 07:38 PM~17895064
> *Lol mines a show car now  :biggrin:
> 
> Who has the vids ?
> *


I do. Just need to convert them to a video file


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2010, 09:26 PM~17895954
> *I do. Just need to convert them to a video file
> *


WHAT U WAITING ON ??? :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2010, 10:34 PM~17896016
> *WHAT U WAITING ON ??? :angry:
> *


the conversion to convert lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

mino and keebs62





mine


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2010, 09:48 PM~17896478
> *mino and keebs62
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job at putting it down Mino and well worth the wait and money 
KingFish putting it down for 2010 I'm down lets do this :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17896478
> *
> 
> mine
> ...


 :uh: WTF ??


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

Check out we Site im hookin up for my homeboy from Kingfish........


Kingfish Customs


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I will post up my vids tomorrow I have them of both cars doing the dam thang :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jun 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17896478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a big thanks to both of you us for coming down to the picnic! thank you for putting on a lil show for all the people who showed up


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 27 2010, 01:33 AM~17897181
> *a big thanks to both of you us for coming down to the picnic!  thank you for putting on a lil show for all the people who showed up
> *


No problem ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yes, thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Gotta enjoy a good turn out with no drama


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

here you go :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Your welcome sometimes u jus gotta show people we can do this we gotta make this happen more often we need more hoppers out here in the 209 so much love to my cruisers but let's get some hopppin goin like LA and Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 27 2010, 06:57 PM~17901163
> *Your welcome sometimes u jus gotta show people we can do this we gotta make this happen more often we need more hoppers out here in the 209 so much love to my cruisers but let's get some hopppin goin like LA and Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


X2 
Ttt kingfish customs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 27 2010, 09:22 PM~17902026
> *X2
> Ttt kingfish customs
> *


you guys gonna have to come back down again and hang out with us...or we will come see you guys as well...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 PM~17923277
> *you guys gonna have to come back down again and hang out with us...or we will come see you guys as well...
> *


Just let me know I'm always down for a road tripp ....
Just let me know Atleast week n a half in advance....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 27 2010, 06:57 PM~17901163
> *Your welcome sometimes u jus gotta show people we can do this we gotta make this happen more often we need more hoppers out here in the 209 so much love to my cruisers but let's get some hopppin goin like LA and Fresno  :biggrin:
> *


let me tear your car apart agian i have an idea :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62+Jun 30 2010, 09:17 PM~17931282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you and ur bright ideas lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2010, 11:43 PM~17950736
> *definately....
> you and ur bright ideas lol
> *


some times , you ready to get your car done too ? or are you charging still :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 3 2010, 08:51 AM~17951775
> *some times , you ready to get your car done too ? or are you charging still :biggrin:
> *



gonna load test the batteries, and if they check out, i think the problem is gonna be either the piston pump itself isnt working properly, or its the pumphead


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2010, 10:56 AM~17952776
> *gonna load test the batteries, and if they check out, i think the problem is gonna be either the piston pump itself isnt working properly, or its the pumphead
> *


not to bud in..... but your pump didn't sound like there was any power behind it ....so it possibly is your batts ...
TTT 
King fish customs :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2010, 10:56 AM~17952776
> *gonna load test the batteries, and if they check out, i think the problem is gonna be either the piston pump itself isnt working properly, or its the pumphead
> *


who needs a piston we dont even charge are's nor does mino's have any charge it i think its broken in you should give it to me to fix


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP KINGFISH, I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT "BUTTERFLYING" ......I NOTICED THE WHEEL ON MY RIGHT SIDE IS IN AN ANGLE, HOW CAN I FIX THAT....THANKS IN ADVANCE HOMIE. :| :|


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Is the bottom arm bent?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@JUl 3 2010, 07:47 PM~17955303
> *Is the bottom arm bent?
> *


I don't think so, they look pretty good.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 3 2010, 01:32 PM~17953544
> *who needs a piston we dont even charge are's nor does mino's have any charge it i think its broken in you should give it to me to fix
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2010, 12:19 AM~17881487
> *if ur car aint workn.................STAY HOME!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE NEW SLOGAN FOR LOWRIDIN PATENT THAT AND MAKE THAT A TRADEMARK 

ID LIKE TO MAKE STICKERS THAT SAY THAT FOR MY SMALL WINDOWS ON MY CUTTY !


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Jun 26 2010, 11:01 PM~17896928
> *Check out we Site im hookin up for my homeboy from Kingfish........
> Kingfish Customs
> *



Good job on the site bro, keep posting looking good, KINGFISH 2010


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 3 2010, 11:59 PM~17956636
> *Good job on the site bro, keep posting looking good, KINGFISH 2010
> *




fa sho homeboy........... imma have it up fully pretty soon it low budget but imma keep it goin for him


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

COOL COOL, YEAH THERE WORKING ON MY 64 FRAME RITE NOW AND I HAVE SOME STUFF COMMING FROM BMH THATS GOING TO SET IT OFF SO SOON YOU CAN GET SOME PICS OF IT ON THE SITE :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 3 2010, 01:36 PM~17953310
> *not to bud in..... but your pump didn't sound like there was any power behind it ....so it possibly is your batts ...
> TTT
> King fish customs :biggrin:
> *


It's possible I have a battery issue. Gonna have to grab the load tester.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 3 2010, 07:08 PM~17954852
> *SUP KINGFISH,  I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT  "BUTTERFLYING" ......I NOTICED THE WHEEL ON  MY RIGHT SIDE IS IN AN ANGLE, HOW CAN I FIX THAT....THANKS IN ADVANCE HOMIE. :|  :|
> 
> 
> ...


Is that locked up? Or layed out. If that's locked up then ur uppers need to be extended. If that's layed out your lower arm is bent or ur towers are pulled in.

Or if that's layed out you may have a bent upper arm at the ball joint.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2010, 03:10 PM~17959899
> *Is that locked up? Or layed out. If that's locked up then ur uppers need to be extended. If that's layed out your lower arm is bent or ur towers are pulled in.
> 
> Or if that's layed out you may have a bent upper arm at the ball joint.
> *


U REALLY CANT TELL FROM THE PIC????????????? :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2010, 04:18 PM~17960147
> *U REALLY CANT TELL FROM THE PIC????????????? :uh:
> *


you have too spoon feed jeff :biggrin: he cant see the cylinder shaft at the top of the spring :wow:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jul 4 2010, 02:35 PM~17959781
> *COOL COOL, YEAH THERE WORKING ON MY 64 FRAME RITE NOW AND I HAVE SOME STUFF COMMING FROM BMH THATS GOING TO SET IT OFF SO SOON YOU CAN GET SOME PICS OF IT ON THE SITE  :thumbsup:
> *



fa sho homeboy. when u get some pics hit me up ill put em up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17960398
> *you have too spoon feed jeff  :biggrin: he cant see the cylinder  shaft at the top of the spring  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: , i guess he missed the cross member like 6" off the ground also, or the very short stack of coil, but the belly wasnt on the floor.....So obviously its lifted , not layed...

Ur boy got issues ..........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2010, 03:07 PM~17959893
> *It's possible I have a battery issue. Gonna have to grab the load tester.
> *


jeffry call me 510 586 3546


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Uh oh I didn't log on for a day and all hell broke loose mufasa knows Jeffers won't use weight and Tim knows wat the car needs to work now y can't we find a happy medium :biggrin: I gotta idea too and I think we could stay in street double


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17960147
> *U REALLY CANT TELL FROM THE PIC????????????? :uh:
> *



lol..i was using my iphone and i didnt expand the picture lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 6 2010, 08:02 AM~17971474
> *Uh oh I didn't log on for a day and all hell broke loose mufasa knows Jeffers won't use weight and Tim knows wat the car needs to work now y can't we find a happy medium :biggrin: I gotta idea too and I think we could stay in street double
> *



Tims picking me up some white coils while in L.A. Gotta come swipe the load tester from ya when I bring back the welder lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 6 2010, 07:02 AM~17971474
> *Uh oh I didn't log on for a day and all hell broke loose mufasa knows Jeffers won't use weight and Tim knows wat the car needs to work now y can't we find a happy medium :biggrin: I gotta idea too and I think we could stay in street double
> *


u can stay single and get a respectable 40" out that car with no weight.....easy.............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gonna involve shrinking some trailing arms :biggrin: And one those special mufasa motors would be nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I meant sTay double for my regal Jeffers likes being a single


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 6 2010, 08:14 PM~17978002
> *Gonna involve shrinking some trailing arms  :biggrin: And one those special mufasa motors would be nice
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im still in L.A if some one wants to get served up before i leave 510 586 3546 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Nicee :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>YOU GUYS HEADED THE THE LAY M LOW PICNIC AND HOP ON AUGUST 14 IN EAST PALO ALTO SUPPOSE TO A GOOD ONE.</span>*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 05:14 PM~17975553
> *u can stay single and get a respectable 40" out that car with no weight.....easy.............
> *



That's definately my plan.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:25 PM~17989251
> *That's definately my plan.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 7 2010, 11:29 PM~17989293
> *:h5:
> *


just need some time off work to actually get some work done to my car lol...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 8 2010, 11:36 PM~17999357
> *:wave:
> *



What up homie.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 6 2010, 09:09 PM~17979392
> *Nicee :biggrin:
> *











call me when you feel your ready. $1000 on the hood. 5102921861.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

call me when you feel your ready. $1000 on the hood. 5102921861.
[/quote]


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

selling this cadillac make offers, runs good, i drive it as a daily its in santa rosa ca
needs a little tlc


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Temping but not in my budget I can't hang with a rack m too broke it's school season and I got three kids lol :biggrin: I appreciate the offer tho thanks


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

yea any bets to high when some1 calls your bluff. what happend to the " i wish you would bring a gbody so i can clown. anytime anywhere" and everything else by the trailers you were talkin when your daddy tim wasnt around? when you guys are at your best give us a call the cutlass, impala, and truck will be ready.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Didn't know you would get so emotional anyway I'll hop my car for free I don't need to bet it could go either way,my car does wat it does and honestly I don't remember being the first to start talking :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

no you jus didnt think we'd pull up.the bet just makes more fun and we know what we can make the cars do. and yea you did when you started poppin off bout the truck when my by patna came at you with a side bet. but hey you say you can go the distance so ill leave it at that. when your ready you got the number.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Koo


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

In all fairness I wanna hop against you Daniel not your dad or your friends or your borrowed car but your own built not bought from LA car if you wanna lead bring your own car that you built and payed for :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

This topic is alive again !!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 28 2010, 10:17 AM~18162813
> *This topic is alive again !!!!!
> *



im not on here for a moment and all hell breaks loose lol


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

in all fairness mino if you knew what you were talking bout youd know as a team we put our money and time in the hoppers. none of these cars are bought and were all built either under the name hop shop or t&w. but you on the other hand didnt build your car. neither did tim.you guys weighted your car check your gas tank because i know you dont keep a gas can under the hood for an emergancy. your spare tire. and under your rack.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jul 25 2010, 06:49 PM~18138483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:56 PM~18163510
> *im not on here for a moment and all hell breaks loose lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 

Finally you got caught slippin huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2010, 10:56 AM~18163510
> *im not on here for a moment and all hell breaks loose lol
> *


Lol true......
What's up .......
Who coming to bakersfield nationals this weekend ? 
:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I don't know who gives you your info my gas goes in the back and I built my car tim got it working but it's mine and wow I got a whole extra300 pounds that don't break loose while I hop :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 28 2010, 07:10 PM~18167987
> *I don't know who gives you your info my gas goes in the back and I got a whole extra300 pounds that don't break loose while I hop :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Jul 28 2010, 03:30 PM~18165382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> Finally you got caught slippin huh? :biggrin:
> *



shit just been working like crazy and new born at home..then tryin to get my ass to minos to help him finish up a frame that we got going..just crazy


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

FUCK it hopp already let the cars do the talking .....
 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

was that what the concrete weighed when you took it out? :twak: who let that cat out? all bs aside ive been helping in the garage/pit probably longer than youve had a car. back to how this came up. when you guys are ready to hop give us a call. throw any dollar up we'll match. what you gonna throw the " hop your car" deal again dont trip i got cars but it takes a little longer building cadillacs and impalas then it is a junk regal. both the caddy and the impala got done frames bodies b blasted and all from scratch built by us. the paint guy said nows not a good time so im on hold. no big deal were still break you off whenever you guys are ready.5102921861

sup weezy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wen u become a big boy and own your own car come and see me :biggrin: and I was in lowrider setup of the month in November 96 that would make you like four


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18166022
> *Lol true......
> What's up  .......
> Who coming to bakersfield nationals this weekend ?
> ...




*Im there right now*


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 AM~18173435
> *was that what the concrete weighed when you took it out? :twak: who let that cat out? all bs aside ive been helping in the garage/pit probably longer than youve had a car. back to how this came up. when you guys are ready to hop give us a call. throw any dollar up we'll match. what you gonna throw the " hop your car" deal again dont trip i got cars but it takes a little longer building cadillacs and impalas then it is a junk regal. both the caddy and the impala got done frames bodies b blasted and all from scratch built by us. the paint guy said nows not a good time so im on hold. no big deal were still break you off whenever you guys are ready.5102921861
> 
> sup weezy
> *



Well not to stir the pot but if my painter said that it was not a good time, I would say what you dont like money? Or if he was busy have another painter do it, always got to plan ahead and have a back up. SO I see you guys been going back and forth, so I've personally seen minos engine compartment and there's no gas tank bro, second blvd nights are coming to modesto this friday, saturday, and sunday. I say show your proof of your vehicle with your pinks then hop, easy said and all the bullshiting to the side, rite??? If it's your ride got to have a pink wether registered or not. I would like to see you come out and prove to us all on lil who's the chipper king. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Das right my friendy we hop wen we supposed to we on time by the rules all good :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT been busy with a shop full of cars


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 20 2010, 11:04 PM~18867050
> *:biggrin:
> *



I heard you may have scored like the last pair of silver coils that can be found anywhere lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DAMN I HAVEN'T SEEN THE KINGFISH FAM HERE IN A MINUTE HOW'S EVERYTHING. :biggrin: *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> call me when you feel your ready. $1000 on the hood. 5102921861.


[/quote]
that shit swings good


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Oct 21 2010, 09:45 PM~18876478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 18 2010, 05:24 PM~19362439
> *Oh shit my bad  lol
> *


what up big homie..hows the car doing?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2010, 10:01 PM~19364765
> *what up big homie..hows the car doing?
> *


Alright lil better haven't had time to push it any higher :biggrin: . :happysad: 
If u n mino ain't doing anything try to make it out here to our lil get together here in my home town ....bring those hoppers....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 18 2010, 11:54 PM~19365084
> *Alright lil better haven't had time to push it any higher :biggrin: . :happysad:
> If u n mino ain't doing anything try to make it out here to our lil get together here in my home town ....bring those hoppers....
> *


he burned up the tranny and i think the motor might be toast too lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey where iz jeff?

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Eddie Money rules this bitch woooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I can die with a smile this pic rules :biggrin: double bladder nor cal that's all I gotta say :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 7 2011, 08:36 AM~20281723
> *Eddie Money rules this bitch woooooooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I can die with a smile this pic rules :biggrin:  double bladder nor cal that's all I gotta say  :biggrin:
> *



*JUST SHOWING YA LOVE(NO ****)WITH THE PIC HEARD THE REGAL GOT THE FUCK DOWN.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HERE'S A LITTLE VIDEO :biggrin: *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Where u @ fish ?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 6 2011, 02:18 PM~20498640
> *Where u @ fish ?
> *



Hes around been doin alot of work at tha shop


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 6 2011, 09:11 PM~20500841
> *Hes around been doin alot of work at tha shop
> *


KOOL tell hum u said q-vo


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 6 2011, 10:04 PM~20501167
> *KOOL tell hum u said q-vo
> *



Fa sho bro ill see him tomorrow at the Cinco De Mayo Hop here in modesto ill let him know


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 6 2011, 08:47 PM~20278598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KIDS BIRTHDAY BASH CELEBRATION PICNIC &CAR HOP.....(LINK)......


KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Watup everybody we jus been hittin it hard at the shop Stack been slavedrivin us lol we tryn to get some cruiser singles out on the streets and some fancy shit too :biggrin:


----------



## malo_red_motown (Sep 1, 2010)




----------

